# Most "disappointing" product used?



## Red_Cloverleaf

I was wondering which proucts you have been really disappointed with and for what reasons?

I would like to emphasise that the question hasn't been asked to denegrate or irk a manufacturer in any way; just as point of interest.

For me, it was Poorboys trim detailer - thin, oily and lasted all of an hour or two before the "grey" peeped through.


----------



## andy-mcq

dont like to slate companys off and im sure other people will like this product but ive not got on with Chemical Guys - New Car Smell Air freshener
thats why its in the swaps section ;-)


----------



## puntohgt77

Quite like DODO stuff but just couldn't make myself like their SN shampoo, back to my trusty old Meguairs shampoo now, much better :thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

andy-mcq said:


> dont like to slate companys off and im sure other people will like this product but ive not got on with Chemical Guys - New Car Smell Air freshener
> thats why its in the swaps section ;-)


I don't like to slate Products either and I used PB Natural Look Interior which I think is very good - regretably their TD isn't.

I you fancy a trade of your New Car for Coconut?


----------



## jack_davey

-Autoglym tyre dressing


----------



## chrisc

Dodo supernatural wax didnt live up to the hype or cost for me.autosmart cool blast smelled of toilet cleaner.
Dodo btbm not strong enough for mucky cars.


----------



## PLuKE

AG vinyl and rubber dressing

I wouldnt say i was "dissappoined" with Dodo SN but could see any diffrence between that and the cheaper waxs.

Luke


----------



## keano

AutoGlym Ultra Deep shine.


----------



## Hair Bear

Zaino Z7


----------



## Alex_225

AG Aquawax for me, many on here really like it yet I just couldn't get on with it at all.


----------



## Ross

Hair Bear said:


> Zaino Z7


I have to agree with you on that one.


----------



## stangalang

PLuKE said:


> AG vinyl and rubber dressing
> 
> I wouldnt say i was "dissappoined" with Dodo SN but could see any diffrence between that and the cheaper waxs.
> 
> Luke


I kind of agree with this, I have felt underwhelmed with a few dodo products. HOWEVER, having then used equivilants and then revisited said products I changed my mind. I think dodo's problem is there is lots of hype surrounding their products and we expect too much. The reality is that they are not miracle workers, but do produce top quality products. Sn wax is all that, easy to use, easy to buff and quite durable. If you wanna talk a wax that's awkward then talk bh autobalm! I know some get great results but so many struggle, not fool proof by any means and IMO not worth the effort for the results


----------



## DE 1981

Meguiars ASD for me, horrible greasy product that doesnt last at all.


----------



## andy-mcq

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> I don't like to slate Products either and I used PB Natural Look Interior which I think is very good - regretablt their TD isn't.
> 
> I you fancy a trade of your New Car for Coconut?


whose that by and how much product is in there, im guessing you would have to put a pic up anyway on my swap thread?


----------



## Ptar64

Lynx Deodorant - still yet to have loads of women in bikinis to come running to me!!!!

Mind you, the missus wouldnt be too chuffed.

As for car detailing, AG Leather Care, doesnt last as long as I would want it too.


----------



## Veracocha

Bilberry wheel cleaner. Just doesn't work for me at all.


----------



## P4ULT

mine would be dodo lime prime i just cant get on with it no matter what i try. i know many others like it so maybe its the way i use it.


----------



## WashMitt

Pneu Just didnt do it for me, Its not bad but personally it wasnt that easy to use or long lasting and (again personally) it wasnt shiny enough for me but obviously Its a well liked product and of course swissvax are brilliant, I used the Qucik Finish on top of Werkstat Carnauba Jett the other day and it looked fantastic.


----------



## WashMitt

P4ULT said:


> mine would be dodo lime prime i just cant get on with it no matter what i try. i know many others like it so *maybe its the way i use it*.


I feel the same a pro may show us the error of our ways if they was there in front of you and we may start to love these products :thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare

In many cases it's the technique of use that can cause a product not to perform to it full capabilities. Not saying this applies to most of you guys, but I've had a number of queries over the years with regards to products not performing as well as expected and in many cases the product was applied incorrectly.

I would say always give it a second chance. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## jack_davey

I've just remembered the WORST product I have ever used...

Simoniz back to black, it is literally like using tap water!


----------



## Beau Technique

There are good and what are deemed bad from every manufacturer and some of the key factors are appliation and with what it is applied with.
I didnt like supernatural first time round but then understood that I was applying it all wrong and not leaving to cure long enough, its an excellent wax when used correctly.

Lime prime is marmite for some folk but i personally love the stuff and will always have it in for certain evntualitys.
If its not broken down well enough and not evenly/correctly applied it can leav hologramming, again technique will adopt a different finish to change your mind imo.

I used some products but not sure whom suplied them as they were supplied to my old boss, they all seemed dreadfull.
Luxury suds, cheery wheel cleaner and supa sheen iirc.
Luxury suds was way to much foam and lacking mucho lubricity, cherry wheel cleaner went tacky on the wheels like a sugery syrup and supa sheen was just plain nasty.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

jack_davey said:


> -Autoglym tyre dressing


Why, if I may ask?


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

keano said:


> AutoGlym Ultra Deep shine.


Any specific reason why?


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

Hair Bear said:


> Zaino Z7


Any specific reason why?


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

andy-mcq said:


> whose that by and how much product is in there, im guessing you would have to put a pic up anyway on my swap thread?


Only if you want to swap, but I have one on mine now too, once it's OK'd.


----------



## domino

Prima Banana Gloss - suppose to add carnauba gloss/depth, hide minor swirls - didnt do either. Ive since bought and tested Amigo, Hydro and Slick and really like all those, so its strange the BG was a miss

FK1000 - cant get it to go on the paint smoothly, cant get it off the paint easy, wont wash out of my pads, and doesnt look anything special at all. Will never use it again, liquid sealants do the same thing much easier


----------



## magpieV6

Zaino CS was not very good imo. 

Also, as much as i love dodo juice I didn't get on with sn shampoo & TTD


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

domino said:


> Prima Banana Gloss - suppose to add carnauba gloss/depth, hide minor swirls - didnt do either. Ive since bought and tested Amigo, Hydro and Slick and really like all those, so its strange the BG was a miss
> 
> FK1000 - cant get it to go on the paint smoothly, cant get it off the paint easy, wont wash out of my pads, and doesnt look anything special at all. Will never use it again, liquid sealants do the same thing much easier


Interesting - ironically, I really like Banana Gloss.


----------



## Walesy.

Meguiars Gold class wax and NXT + the associated shampoo's. Just didnt like them at all and felt the were 'over' hyped and didnt last long.

I didnt like Dodo Juice Red Mist (tropical), just didnt get along with it nor did I rate the SN shampoo, I dont know what it was with this, I just didnt get along and felt there was not enough lubrication with it no matter how strong I made the dose. Took me a while to get on with SN wax, but Dom helped me out with that and in the end it was all good.


----------



## CliveP

Ptar64 said:


> Lynx Deodorant - still yet to have loads of women in bikinis to come running to me!!!!


Ha-ha nice one! Just shows you the power of advertising! Even though you know it won't happen, there's a little bit of sub-conscious in you telling you to buy that stuff in the hope it will happen!

Regarding the OP's question - I think it's a great illustration of the responses you've got is as varied as the same question in the more normal positive format - i.e. ask what's the 'best' product for some particularly detailing job, and you'd probably get the same list you've got here, just from different people saying they are all good products!!!!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## andy-mcq

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Only if you want to swap, but I have one on mine now too, once it's OK'd.


proberbly, ill look out for your post then:thumb:


----------



## Avanti

jack_davey said:


> I've just remembered the WORST product I have ever used...
> 
> Simoniz back to black, it is literally like using tap water!


Sounds like someone did not shake the bottle 1st 
the one I have here is viscouse like AG BC :thumb:


----------



## Avanti

Walesy. said:


> Meguiars Gold class wax and NXT + the associated shampoo's. Just didnt like them at all and felt the were 'over' hyped and *didnt last long.*


How do you mean did not last long?
When I joined NXT shampoo was the rave and I too was sorely dissapointed with it, swarfega vehicle wash seemed to deliver what nxt promised at half the cost for twice the amount, I would use the NXT for the wheel wash, but ....
The Megs Mercedes benz shampoo was a different tale though :thumb:


----------



## Walesy.

Avanti said:


> How do you mean did not last long?
> When I joined NXT shampoo was the rave and I too was sorely dissapointed with it, swarfega vehicle wash seemed to deliver what nxt promised at half the cost for twice the amount, I would use the NXT for the wheel wash, but ....
> The Megs Mercedes benz shampoo was a different tale though :thumb:


Sorry I tried to sum both wax and shampoo's up there in one go, didnt work LOL.

The wax itself I didnt find very durable at all (both NXT and Gold Class), and wax applying more and more as the weeks washes went by, looked great when done but then looked **** when it had its first wash post waxing and that was with afore mentioned shampoo's. The shampoo's promised to deliver gloss and slickness and not to strip wax and give you £5 if you were short of cash and other BS...didnt work for me and ended upgiving it away.


----------



## SteveOC

scottbt said:


> I used some products but not sure whom suplied them as they were supplied to my old boss, they all seemed dreadfull.
> Luxury suds, cheery wheel cleaner and supa sheen iirc.
> Luxury suds was way to much foam and lacking mucho lubricity, cherry wheel cleaner went tacky on the wheels like a sugery syrup and supa sheen was just plain nasty.


Autobrite have own brand products with the same names as all 3 of those :

http://shop.autobritedirect.co.uk/bulk-valeting--detailing-purchasing-93-c.asp

Steve O.


----------



## stealthwolf

I found PB QD+ very oily and hence stopped using it. Preferred the action of Megs Quik Detailer, which evaporated, leaving a clean surface. Will try QD+ again to see if it was just me.

Also found no difference between sonus green and meg's clay from the smooth surface kit.



chrisc said:


> Dodo supernatural wax didnt live up to the hype or cost for me.


I found Lusso Oro gave the finish I expected from SN. I had issues with gassing. Probably technique more than anything.



chrisc said:


> Dodo btbm not strong enough for mucky cars.


I tend to use snowfoam and then Megs APC on my car before I hit it with BTBM. Absolutely love it.



PLuKE said:


> AG vinyl and rubber dressing


+1. Bumper care is better but not by much.



P4ULT said:


> mine would be dodo lime prime i just cant get on with it no matter what i try.


I had issues with LPL but that was down to using far too much product. LP I found to be difficult when used by hand as opposed to machine.


----------



## Idlewillkill

For me its AG Tar remover, also not feeling Supernatural wax. I just don't see how its better than entry level Dodo wax such as Rainforest Rub.


----------



## Daniel C

Got to be Meguiars gold class bug and tar remover. You spray it on, its an oily and thick horrible goo. It removes no bugs or tar, then is a ***** to get off.


----------



## ryanuk

black wow!!! its pants and costs £19 to much!!!!


----------



## ksm1985

megs bug and tar remover, sprayed it on as it says, and it goes everywhere, 
my grills are a ****in mess now, i have used strong apc to try clean the white specs off of them but didnt shift them,


----------



## philworrall

Bloody road tax is the worst product by far :thumb:

P


----------



## Mini-Gill

ryanuk said:


> black wow!!! Its pants and costs £19 to much!!!!


+1 ^^^


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

ryanuk said:


> black wow!!! its pants and costs £19 to much!!!!


"pants" in what way?


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

philworrall said:


> Bloody road tax is the worst product by far :thumb:
> 
> P


Disagree - I personally don't like work in any way, shape or form.


----------



## aledjones_lex

has to be megs hot tyre spray just goes all over ya clean wheels


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

aledjones_lex said:


> has to be megs hot tyre spray just goes all over ya clean wheels


You think the actual product is OK though, it's just the spray action you dont like?


----------



## Daniel C

ksm1985 said:


> megs bug and tar remover, sprayed it on as it says, and it goes everywhere,
> my grills are a ****in mess now, i have used strong apc to try clean the white specs off of them but didnt shift them,


Have you found it actually does nothing to tar? Its as if megs didnt even test it before putting it on the shelves.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Daniel C said:


> Have you found it actually does nothing to tar? Its as if megs didnt even test it before putting it on the shelves.


It's because of the strict laws imposed on Megs in California IIRC. It's crap, no better than water on tar!


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

I hope some of the manufacturers are reading this post and the comments made - not as a general moan from members, but in a constructive manner to see what the customers think of their products and what can be achieved to improve them or assist the use with application, etc. :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## stangalang

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> I hope some of the manufacturers are reading this post and the comments made - not as a general moan from members, but in a constructive manner to see what the customers think of their products and what can be achieved to improve them or assist the use with application, etc. :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


100% agree. It sometimes feels like if you have something negative to say everyone is tutting at you. Manufacturers should welcome such threads as this as it gives them a chance to improve products. Unless of course they know they are crap and dont want to be reminded:lol:


----------



## Alan W

EliteCarCare said:


> In many cases it's the technique of use that can cause a product not to perform to it full capabilities. Not saying this applies to most of you guys, but I've had a number of queries over the years with regards to products not performing as well as expected and in many cases the product was applied incorrectly.
> 
> I would say always give it a second chance. :thumb:
> 
> Alex





ryanuk said:


> black wow!!! its pants and costs £19 to much!!!!





Mini-Gill said:


> +1 ^^^


You guys definitely need to give Black Wow a second chance! 

Correct application technique is very relevant with Black Wow and when applied correctly (IPA or APC pre-clean, applied *very* sparingly and buffed out to be *touch dry* etc) it was the best exterior trim detailing product when tested by our own Dave KG for Wax-iT magazine. 

To add to this kudos a certain Mr. Dalton has also written on DW that he has never used a better trim detailing product. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## scottgm

Idlewillkill said:


> For me its *AG Tar remover*, also not feeling Supernatural wax. I just don't see how its better than entry level Dodo wax such as Rainforest Rub.


+1 Doesn't shift tar easily, no contender for tardis.


----------



## aledjones_lex

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> You think the actual product is OK though, it's just the spray action you dont like?


yes the product makes ya tyres black just doesnt go only on the tyres  i find that ag bumper care is better


----------



## David.S

Megs shampoo


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

Keep them coming..............but perhaps expalin why you don't like the product in question....


----------



## stangalang

aledjones_lex said:


> yes the product makes ya tyres black just doesnt go only on the tyres  i find that ag bumper care is better


Put it in a pot and brush it on or spray it onto an applicator and wipe it on?


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

David.S said:


> Megs shampoo


Any specific reason?


----------



## DGK

Meguiars Water Magnet drying towel. Completely useless at removing water from the car.


----------



## wedgie

I know a lot of poeple on here rant about the stuff,but i was let down by Zaino Z2.Maybe i was just expecting too much


----------



## [email protected]

aledjones_lex said:


> yes the product makes ya tyres black just doesnt go only on the tyres  i find that ag bumper care is better


I was Dissapointed with the Long Livety of this product, tyres were back to normal after 2 days as appose to Autoglym tyre dressing lasing me over 2 weeks, I'm trying megs megs tyre Gel atm Hopefully thats longer lasting.

Regards,

Jason.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

wedgie said:


> I know a lot of poeple on here rant about the stuff,but i was let down by Zaino Z2.Maybe i was just expecting too much


How were you let down?


----------



## wedgie

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> How were you let down?


I just didnt get the "bling" factor that everyone said i would


----------



## thesilentone

Megs Water Magnet - Kinda useless tbh compared with a proper drying towel. Goes hard after a few washes as well.

Megs bug and tar remover - not very effective and the spray gets all surrounding areas messy. especially hard to remove on plastics.


----------



## [email protected]

I personally think myself (and im sure i speak for others too- maybe - maybe not) that your feedback is good! We like feedback! We need the comments/advice from you guys! It helps us to look at our products carefully and take on board everything you say about it and so we can work on that to make that product better in terms of colours, smell, application, usability and results.

Mark:thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

autobrite-direct said:


> I personally think myself (and im sure i speak for others too- maybe - maybe not) that your feedback is good! We like feedback! We need the comments/advice from you guys! It helps us to look at our products carefully and take on board everything you say about it and so we can work on that to make that product better in terms of colours, smell, application, usability and results.
> 
> Mark:thumb:


This response was actually the objective of my initail post.

Well said, my man. :thumb:


----------



## Daniel C

RussZS said:


> It's because of the strict laws imposed on Megs in California IIRC. It's crap, no better than water on tar!


Oh right I didnt no this :thumb: At least now its has an excuse for being crud.


----------



## johnnyc

yup megs water magnet. does not absorb water and goes hard afterwards


----------



## dean j

Great atitude to the thread Mark @ Autobrite. Hats off to ya :thumb:


----------



## wedgie

dean j said:


> Great atitude to the thread Mark @ Autobrite. Hats off to ya :thumb:


that's one of the reasons i keep going back to him :thumb:


----------



## WashMitt

autobrite-direct said:


> I personally think myself (and im sure i speak for others too- maybe - maybe not) that your feedback is good! We like feedback! We need the comments/advice from you guys! It helps us to look at our products carefully and take on board everything you say about it and *so we can work on that to make that product better in terms of colours, smell, application, usability and results.*
> 
> Mark:thumb:


Also perhaps better education on how to properly apply the product on the box or whatever.


----------



## PugIain

Cant say im dissapointed with any of my stuff. Maybe megs #7 but then i think thats because my paint isnt right for it.Surpised with the votes for AG vinyl and rubber,its bloody great.Spray it on a clean engine and leave,great product.No buffing or mucking.Also surprised with bilberry getting a mention.How is it not working for you? diluting it too much? not using a foaming spray head?
Ive used it a few years and its another great product.


----------



## Needs a clean

DGK said:


> Meguiars Water Magnet drying towel. Completely useless at removing water from the car.


Could not agree more! Its THE worst drying "towel" i have ever had the misfortune to own. Its now used for wiping the oil off my hands after working on the car (and its pretty pants at doing that too!)

It spreads water rather than removing it from the car. You can eventually dry your car with it, but nobody likes drying a car for a couple of hours.

IMO, the worst product on the market!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I'm amazed that Meguiars still sell it. I've never seen a good word said about it, and it must put the masses off the rest of their retail range in Halfords, or at least the accessories? 

I confess to buying 3 over the years, wondering if they changed them! I think they removed the silk edging at one point, but the towel is just the same. I don't know why they don't just source whoever Poorboys/Sonus use and get one of those out in Yellow!


----------



## Dubbed

I have to agree about the Megs bug and tar remover!! As already been said, it does not remove anything, well not what it says on the tin. Also the mess its leaves on plastics. It really looks awful and is so hard to remove!!


----------



## willskoda

Halfords drying towel for me - it's rubbish - it just doesn't absorb water - Poundland do a large plush MF for - a pound - and it's just miles and miles better at drying.


----------



## alan_mcc

wedgie said:


> I know a lot of poeple on here rant about the stuff,but i was let down by Zaino Z2.Maybe i was just expecting too much


What aspect of it let you down?

I was disappointed by Z7 until I read a post by Gordon saying that its designed to be used with the Zaino sealant system and it all made sense..

now the car is wearing Z2, Z7 is nice and slick. don't think it has as much cleaning power as the likes of sour power/hyperwash.


----------



## orienteer

Megs slide-lock brush - too bulky n floppy, not stiff enough with collar extended ... prefer a medium paintbrush!

Chemical resistant spray heads - Now have bl**dy 3 that don't work with my Megs Brightener


----------



## shaqs77

I couldn't agree with sn wax or shampoo


----------



## Gruffs

Megs bug and tar remover is the worst product ever.

It doesn't do what it is meant to and royally screws up everything it isn't mean to. 

It's disgusting.


----------



## BPH

It has to be Meguiars Scratch X. The only product I am not happy with/not using correctly. I am trying to use it on rock hard VAG paint though. Even so, I was dumb to think that minor scratches could be removed by hand...



domino said:


> FK1000 - cant get it to go on the paint smoothly, cant get it off the paint easy, wont wash out of my pads, and doesnt look anything special at all


Spray the wax with a little QD before using it, makes it alot easier.

I buff the first panel as soon as the second panel has been applied.

Washes out of my sponge applicators with hot water and washing up liquid no worries.

Looks great to me! The beading doesn't look as good after 3 or so weeks though. Am I expecting too much to expect it to? I just wax once a month (I know it shouldn't need it, I just like too) though, job done.


----------



## Mean & clean

For me it's Megs scratch X. It only works on the most minor of swirls/scratches and is a LOT of effort for very little result.

Also Zymol auto wash, I have seen loads of positive comments on this. A lot of people say it's the best shampoo in halfords, I disagree. Although it does clean well it dries out the skin on my hands (no other car shampoo I've used does this), I think Turtle Wax platinum is a better performing slicker shampoo.

Sonus der wunder drying towels are also a poor performing towel. It takes ages to get a car dry with these.


----------



## Guest

jack_davey said:


> -Autoglym tyre dressing


Same,runny crap,but it's not all bad,i use it for rubber mats


----------



## Spoony

SN shampoo is the only product so far that doesn't do it for me. Water is fine here and even with the suggested dilution ratio then an extra squirt or 2 for good measure it still
provided nowhere near enough cleaning power or lubrication for me.


----------



## tputtick

hard water for me  lol, now im not being fussy and picky like 'oh no there's more than 5ppm' but my southern water in particular is pretty damn hard and chalky and unless u dry every bit the smallest drop can leave a nice obvious stain.

Otherwise the AG Vinyl & Rubber, used to like it and the engine dressing is probably its party piece..but even thats not great as its too greasy and shiny looking for me. Use on interior and it looks like Krispy Kreme have glazed ur interior, yummy :thumb:


----------



## ksm1985

RussZS said:


> It's because of the strict laws imposed on Megs in California IIRC. It's crap, no better than water on tar!


really? that would explain why its ****


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Yep, I asked them why it's so crap when I went to their open day


----------



## Gleammachine

Could probably list 100's, and there are a few listed that I disagree with, ie Megs shampoo and their slide lock brush, but personal choice and user error could play a part.

Most recently for me is CG sticky citrus wheel gel, it isn't sticky, doesn't cling as suggested and thus not very effective at any dilution.


----------



## grant_evans

Gleammachine said:


> Could probably list 100's, and there are a few listed that I disagree with, ie Megs shampoo and their slide lock brush, but personal choice and user error could play a part.
> 
> *Most recently for me is CG sticky citrus wheel gel, it isn't sticky, doesn't cling as suggested and thus not very effective at any dilution.*


couldn't agree more, was the first ever product i bought after joining this site. wont even cling if used neat.


----------



## johnnyguitar

stangalang said:


> If you wanna talk a wax that's awkward then talk bh autobalm! I know some get great results but so many struggle, not fool proof by any means and IMO not worth the effort for the results


Used this on my brother's car and it was a right pain to buff off - I know now that I applied it far too thick and left it on for far too long - I should have had him following me around with a towel to remove it as soon as I spread it.

I probably wouldn't use it on a car as new as his in future though although I have to say, I thought once we'd actually managed to get the stuff off, it did look good but it was too easy for us to get it wrong - I blame him for not reading the instructions.

I didn't get on with AG Intensive Tar remover - I found I had to use LOTS of it to shift tiny bits of tar and even then it needed a bit of scrubbing with a microfibre. Also didn't like Simoniz Wash and Wax shampoo.....


----------



## Alan W

Gleammachine said:


> Most recently for me is CG sticky citrus wheel gel, it isn't sticky, doesn't cling as suggested and thus not very effective at any dilution.


Sorry to hear that Rob  - I never tried it myself.

Alan W


----------



## chrisc

Originally Posted by chrisc 
Dodo btbm not strong enough for mucky cars. 

stealthwolf
I tend to use snowfoam and then Megs APC on my car before I hit it with BTBM. Absolutely love it.

to me if you have got to use snowfoam and a apc to help a shampoo the shampoo is not worth bothering with.and imo snow foam is one big con as well just get a good shampoo what foams


----------



## maersk

Wheel brush, the whizzo expensive one, called - bum can't remember.

Far too flexi in the stem and costs too much.

Did I mention it was too expensive?




EZ detail brush :spam:


----------



## LiveWire88

maersk said:


> Wheel brush, the whizzo expensive one, called - bum can't remember.
> 
> Far too flexi in the stem and costs too much.
> 
> Did I mention it was too expensive?
> 
> EZ detail brush :spam:


+1

I wish I never bought my EZ detail brushes!! what a waste of £30


----------



## domino

how else are you cleaning inside wheels?


----------



## DarrylB

chrisc said:


> Dodo btbm not strong enough for mucky cars.


Ermmm....hate to point out the obvious, but the clue is in the name. It's a mild shampoo!

How about giving it a second chance on a mildly dirty car and seeing how you get on with it.

As for me - im struggling to think of a worst product that I've used!


----------



## big ben

autoglym wheel sealant, its not a sealant, its more of a QD for wheels and last about a day, it does give your wheels more of a bling look for a show though, but definately not a sealant


----------



## LiveWire88

domino said:


> how else are you cleaning inside wheels?


By removing them every 3 months :thumb:


----------



## robertn

Megs Water Magnet, Useless for drying. Now relegated to drying the alloys, seems to work OK at that.


----------



## domino

slighty off topic

most disappointing for me is when company's simply relabel another brand of wax

worst has to be Worlds Best Wax relabeling Vic Concours and Collectors and charging more for it. I know there are other companies out there guilty of the same, but Worlds Best Wax take the cake......they dont even bother changing the wax colours or the name of the Collectors


----------



## Dodo Factory

These kind of threads are always interesting for manufacturers, but sometimes posting can either reign the comments in or create some kind of posting war, so I'm sure every manufacturer takes a peek even if they don't post.

We take all feedback on board and then revisit products and labelling with the info later. We have changed the instructions on about a dozen products recently to make them easier to use and to prevent common misconceptions or usage errors - but some people just won't read the instructions anyway, so our mission is to try and make them even easier to use than that (if possible). But in some cases that simply can't happen - the performance comes at the cost of trickier application, so if someone looks like they may struggle with a higher performing (and trickier applying) wax like Supernatural, we recommend a more basic wax to them that won't cause issues. They may not notice or appreciate the subtle increase in performance anyway, and they get to save a few quid. Better that than they become 'disappointed' on threads like these. At shows, as some of you may have experienced, we don't try and sell people the 'best' products we do as they may be more tricky to use. We sell people the best products for them.

This is why products like SN shampoo can 'undewhelm'. Compared to a cheap shampoo laden with bulking agents, foaming agents and silicone, it is going to come off worse if you don't appreciate it for what it is - a sophisticated detailing shampoo, effectively Born to be Mild concentrated to twice the amount with some extra ingredients added and fragrance/colour removed. If you love bubbles, silicone slickness in the bucket, cheap gloss and even strong degreasers that may strip wax as well as dirt, then there are other shampoos out there that may hit the spot. But that's why we do the lesser shampoos that do hit the spot more often, like Sour Power and Born to be Mild, as they are *closer* to the mass market ideal of what a shampoo should be and how it should work, so we do recommend those over Supernatural Shampoo for certain customers. It's whatever works for you that matters, and if you can't see a benefit to a specific product then save your cash. There's even a time and a place for ZipWax, and I say that without sarcasm or irony


----------



## VIPER

Thanks for that Dom - always a welcome thing to hear a manufacturer speaking about their products in an open and honest way :thumb: Great post


----------



## Emz_197

AutoGlym UDS


----------



## BPH

maersk said:


> EZ detail brush


I rate the EZ brush. I have multi spoke alloys and the gaps are very thin. I find this brush really cleans the wheels with ease.

I remove the wheels twice a year to power clean and wax, they are never even that mucky die to the reach of the EZ brush.

EZ brush and FK1000 wax FOR THE WIN


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

Dodo Factory said:


> These kind of threads are always interesting for manufacturers, but sometimes posting can either reign the comments in or create some kind of posting war, so I'm sure every manufacturer takes a peek even if they don't post.
> 
> We take all feedback on board and then revisit products and labelling with the info later. We have changed the instructions on about a dozen products recently to make them easier to use and to prevent common misconceptions or usage errors - but some people just won't read the instructions anyway, so our mission is to try and make them even easier to use than that (if possible). But in some cases that simply can't happen - the performance comes at the cost of trickier application, so if someone looks like they may struggle with a higher performing (and trickier applying) wax like Supernatural, we recommend a more basic wax to them that won't cause issues. They may not notice or appreciate the subtle increase in performance anyway, and they get to save a few quid. Better that than they become 'disappointed' on threads like these. At shows, as some of you may have experienced, we don't try and sell people the 'best' products we do as they may be more tricky to use. We sell people the best products for them.
> 
> This is why products like SN shampoo can 'undewhelm'. Compared to a cheap shampoo laden with bulking agents, foaming agents and silicone, it is going to come off worse if you don't appreciate it for what it is - a sophisticated detailing shampoo, effectively Born to be Mild concentrated to twice the amount with some extra ingredients added and fragrance/colour removed. If you love bubbles, silicone slickness in the bucket, cheap gloss and even strong degreasers that may strip wax as well as dirt, then there are other shampoos out there that may hit the spot. But that's why we do the lesser shampoos that do hit the spot more often, like Sour Power and Born to be Mild, as they are *closer* to the mass market ideal of what a shampoo should be and how it should work, so we do recommend those over Supernatural Shampoo for certain customers. It's whatever works for you that matters, and if you can't see a benefit to a specific product then save your cash. There's even a time and a place for ZipWax, and I say that without sarcasm or irony


Well said, that man.

I am a big fan of the Dodo and I have been using your products for perhaps 3 years now. I also really like other products, such as Chemical Guys and I was very, very pleased indeed with Autoglym's HD wax, not previously being a fan of theirs, so it pays to have an open mind.

I am very pleased that this post and subsequent threads have not turned into any king of flame war or slagging off of any brand or product as that was not my intention.

I was of course (and still am) to hear of both good and "bad" products - it helps both punter and manufacturer.


----------



## 19TREV69

Great thread. I didn't get on with Dodo Red Mist at first but now love it - apart from the poor spray head which i believe has been changed for newer bottles- a typical example of the makes listening to the user. 
Something that I've tried hard to get on with but can't is Reflection Perfection Ultramint wax. first time i applied it thin as i do with the other waxes i use, using one cloth to remove the residue and then a eurow cloth to buff, the cloth sticks to the paint. I've given it another go applying it so thin you'd think there was none on the paint- still got the sticky feeling. glad i just bought a sample pot.


----------



## NornIron

Two products for me... Dodo Orange Crush and Dodo Purple Haze  I love Lime Prime Lite, but just didn't get on with the waxes! Still, nothing ventured, nothing gained!


----------



## patonbmw

Swissvax Nano Express: Smells Amazing and is ok on trim but far too expensive and poor a product for what its meant for


----------



## Ross

NornIron said:


> Two products for me... Dodo Orange Crush and Dodo Purple Haze  I love Lime Prime Lite, but just didn't get on with the waxes! Still, nothing ventured, nothing gained!


Hmmm I have a PP of PH and think its a really nice wax


----------



## wylie coyote

What I think this thread is also showing clearly is the importance of manufacturers having samples sizes available to buy. Makes it easy for people to try out the products at low cost before splashing out on larger containers, particularly waxes. For example I'm currently trialling Dodo SN via a panel pot before I spend £50 on a full tub.

:thumb:


----------



## Strothow

Megs interior quick detailer for me...


----------



## chrisc

wylie coyote said:


> What I think this thread is also showing clearly is the importance of manufacturers having samples sizes available to buy. Makes it easy for people to try out the products at low cost before splashing out on larger containers, particularly waxes. For example I'm currently trialling Dodo SN via a panel pot before I spend £50 on a full tub.
> 
> :thumb:


would never buy a sample i regard the word sample as that.free for me to sample.eg try out and if liked buy full size.but im tight


----------



## h13ulk

jetseal 109


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

Strothow said:


> Megs interior quick detailer for me...


Why - any specific reason?


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

h13ulk said:


> jetseal 109


Any specific reason?


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

Emz_197 said:


> AutoGlym UDS


Any reason?


----------



## thesilentone

Have to add 1 more to my list.

- Megs Slide Lock Brush

First time used today to clean interior bits of the car. The brush fibres fall out very easily even when applying little pressure. I think I might be able to use this only a few times before there's nothing left in the brush.

Very disappointed.


----------



## trhland

d/p wheel gel.and there wheel glaze. other then these 2 i love d/p products.


----------



## SNAKEBITE

thesilentone said:


> Have to add 1 more to my list.
> 
> - Megs Slide Lock Brush
> 
> First time used today to clean interior bits of the car. The brush fibres fall out very easily even when applying little pressure. I think I might be able to use this only a few times before there's nothing left in the brush.
> 
> Very disappointed.


I hate that.
You then have to clear two things up!


----------



## h13ulk

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Any specific reason?


a just feel like it doesnt last at all, bodywork and wheels, my personal opinon is the durability isnt very good


----------



## Strothow

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Why - any specific reason?


Yeah! It doesnt seem to do anything, and doesn't leave any sort of finish, not even a natural looks, leaves things looking "dried out" IMO...

Thats me, others may like it


----------



## Mullins

Intersting posts, just shows a lot (well all) is down to personal preference and taste. A lot of products slated i love, some that were good i hated, doesnt mean they are good or crap.

I hated Bilbery because i used so much, apply with a paint brush and im happy, Megs LT i seem to use a lot, but i love it so will spend the money, others say its too expensive.

AG tyre dressing was slated, i loved the stuff, have changed now but only to try what was recommended here for durability, again its all hearsay and personal choice.

So if any companies fel offended, no need :thumb:


----------



## Top_Gun

Eurows drying towels - they don't absorb well. I lay my drying towels flat on the panel and pull them along - this just won't work with these towels. They dry if applied with pressure, but even then they will leave behind a fine film of water.

They don't absorb much water, either.

At least they were cheap, so I use them for other tasks like cleaning the doorframe.

Best regards,

Detlev


----------



## chrisc

autosmart air freshner the 5ltr tub bit dissapointed with had farts linger longer:lol:


----------



## Axel1966

*Prima Clarity* : weak for cleaning, leaves a coat of "rain repellent" ?, pittyfull and boring to remove.
*Meg Bug & Tar remover* : white cream texture, need half a bottle to remove two bugs and 3 spots of tar...
*Forever Black* : to be used on dark black plastics only (uh? so what is it for ?!?) leaves haloes. Multi coats won't help...
*Chemical Guys Diablo gel* : in 1:4 not works as good as a 1:10 bilberry, and dry extremely fast.
*Lusso Oro* Don't expect it to boost your sealant's shine, a cheap Victoria Concours will do better, with a comparable last.
*1Z Blitz Reiniger* (APC) : medium cleaning power. Thru, it smells like a toilet product.


----------



## VZSS250

Swissvax Best of Show/Concorso.

Don't get me wrong, a nice wax. Its actually one of my favourites. But for the money I paid, and the hype I listened to, I was left feeling very disappointed after using it. 

This wax, once and for all, proved to me "its all in the prep"!


----------



## Choc

philworrall said:


> Bloody road tax is the worst product by far :thumb:
> 
> P


Mines free! (classic cars, don't ya' just love 'em).


----------



## Woteva

Pretty much every over the counter Meguiar's product I've purchased. And there have been a lot!!


----------



## tosh

Axel1966 said:


> *Chemical Guys Diablo gel* : in 1:4 not works as good as a 1:10 bilberry, and dry extremely fast.


I used to think that about Diablo - but it's the only decent product I've found that cleans wheels without stripping protection on them. Only use Diablo if you've sealed/waxed your wheels, and do one at a time with an Envy brush and a watering can/hose.

As a strong wheel cleaner - useless - for your maintenance weekly/daily wash - it's perfect.

T


----------



## Leemack

domino said:


> Prima Banana Gloss - suppose to add carnauba gloss/depth, hide minor swirls - didnt do either. Ive since bought and tested Amigo, Hydro and Slick and really like all those, so its strange the BG was a miss
> 
> *FK1000 - cant get it to go on the paint smoothly, cant get it off the paint easy, wont wash out of my pads, and doesnt look anything special at all*. Will never use it again, liquid sealants do the same thing much easier


Now that does surprise me as i think it gives a lovely deep shine and goes on and off like a dream for me lol


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

E-Zyme adds very good shine but very difficult to use required more technique in application and should apply very very thin layer , if you put some thick layer the e-zyme turns to concrete.

Klasse AIO and Klasse High gloss sealant .


----------



## daz4311

MAXI-MILAN said:


> E-Zyme adds very good shine but very difficult to use required more technique in application and should apply very very thin layer , if you put some thick layer the e-zyme turns to concrete.
> 
> Klasse AIO and Klasse High gloss sealant .


First I've heard about e-zyme max...and you like me really wanted to get this wax..you got me wondering now if I should not buy it


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

daz4311 said:


> First I've heard about e-zyme max...and you like me really wanted to get this wax..you got me wondering now if I should not buy it


daz simply don't waste your money in e-zyme .

I tried CG5050 maybe this wax not adds too much shine but adds nice clarity with some depth i enjoy with CG5050 . CG 5050 easiest wax to use maybe easier than some QD . you can apply CG5050 on whole car and leave it as long as you like and wipe off easily . 
CG5050 and Smartwax Concours PUSH me to try e-zyme but I was disappointed .

.


----------



## daz4311

Cheers think I'll try the cg5050 much cheaper as well mate


----------



## msb

NornIron said:


> Two products for me... Dodo Orange Crush and Dodo Purple Haze  I love Lime Prime Lite, but just didn't get on with the waxes! Still, nothing ventured, nothing gained!


Agree with you on the dodo waxes, tried panel pots of ph and sn and was totally underwhelmed by both which is a shame as i really wanted to like them but they just don't live up to the hype


----------



## Ross

Zaino Z7 because it was not as good as everyone made out I thought.


----------



## nick_mcuk

Iron Cut for me....thought it was over hyped expensive and didn't really do any better job than the products I already use (except its made my callipers on the A6 go all dull and crap looking)...oh and the bloody smell was horrendous, not to mention it turned the wash bay red and stinky for ages!


----------



## mark328

Mark V Ultra Gloss, nice shine for an hour or so, even less if it rains. Leaves "water runs" as soon as wet.  Gnna try CG New Look Trim


----------



## herbie147

Was a little bit dissapointed with my Gilmour Foamaster II snowfoam sprayer. Even on the highest foam setting, the foam only stayed on the car about 2 minutes. I have good watermains pressure too.


----------



## Damien89

Both waxes that i tried. (Ag HD and Colli 476)

They are good products, but the fact that their such a pain and time consuming to apply makes me hate waxes. I pretty much prefer EGP over them.
Instead of giving the car a once over once a month with a wax i do it once every two weeks but in half the time it takes to applya wax and buff it off.

Also now i have gotten an empty bottle of AG engine and machine cleaner and poured EGP in it and cut the time even more and use a lot less material.

I am literally applying egp to a whole car in 15 minutes. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## d.g

Meguiars wheel brush, finding the bristles deform after one use was bad but finding out its a silverline brush at 5 times as much was really annoying!


----------



## pete5570

I think a lot of this is down to the understanding and use of the product. Some people do expect miracles from their products. I've seen posts where people have slated good waxes, praised by many on here, probably because they haven't used it properly. Some people slate a trim or tyre dressing because they haven't cleaned the area before applying the product etc. It the age old saying "A bad workman blames his tools".


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

optimum tyre gel used yesterday.....And the point of this product is? 
Doesnt even look good and a tiny tube for £8?


----------



## ravi_1992

d.g said:


> Meguiars wheel brush, finding the bristles deform after one use was bad but finding out its a silverline brush at 5 times as much was really annoying!


Which one? I have all 3, and my tire Meguiar's Versa-Angle Wheel Face Brush and versa angle tire brush still look like new after lots of uses. But the cone shaped brush didn't last.


----------



## uruk hai

For me it would be the Vanilla California scents air freshner, had a very nice smell but it just didnt last for any length of time.


----------



## big ben

vxrmarc said:


> optimum tyre gel used yesterday.....And the point of this product is?
> Doesnt even look good and a tiny tube for £8?


do you mean opti-bond? how did you apply?


----------



## Michael172

Collinite 476s


Purely because the finish is dull and quite frankly disgusting,


----------



## AdrianW

Daniel C said:


> Have you found it actually does nothing to tar? Its as if megs didnt even test it before putting it on the shelves.


Best tar remover is autosmart tardis IMO


----------



## Markyt001

For me, Duragloss Wax remover. Did nothing on some white wax stains but the smooth peanut butter did!!!!!


----------



## MarkTD

Auto glym 'paint renovator' it's awful!!!!


----------



## gfrankland

AdrianW said:


> Best tar remover is autosmart tardis IMO


i ran out of tardis the other week and was on my way to a a job, popped into halfords to pick up some tar remover... saw that megs did bug and tar remover... so thought I would give it a go.

terrible, terrible product... doesn't do what it says on the tin! 

have since bought 5L of tardis :thumb:


----------



## bigmc

Woteva said:


> Pretty much every over the counter Meguiar's product I've purchased.


I agree with this, every megs product I've tried has been very underwhelming considering the hype they get, I get much better results with UDS, EGP, aquawax/hd wax. I'm tempted by the dodo juice blue velvet as a trial though.


----------



## Guest

gfrankland said:


> i ran out of tardis the other week and was on my way to a a job, popped into halfords to pick up some tar remover... saw that megs did bug and tar remover... so thought I would give it a go.
> 
> terrible, terrible product... doesn't do what it says on the tin!
> 
> have since bought 5L of tardis :thumb:


Agreed! This is probably the most disappointing product I have used as well.


----------



## dooka

Prima Amigo, I find I have to do a wipe down to get rid of the oil residue, no matter how many different techniques I use, so a waste of time for me..


----------



## dwmc

megs water magnet . good when new but now relagated to wheels / tyres / arches . won`t let one near the paint work now .


----------



## inoxx

Megs tyre gel.

I had some trial sachets. Goes on easy but it doesnt last at all. And its expensive as well.


----------



## Strothow

inoxx said:


> Megs tyre gel.
> 
> I had some trial sachets. Goes on easy but it doesnt last at all. And its expensive as well.


The endurance stuff?

Brilliant IMO.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

It depends on the brand of the tyre, on some its awful, others its great!


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

Strothow said:


> The endurance stuff?
> 
> Brilliant IMO.


Mine too - best I've tried! :doublesho


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

mattu88 said:


> Agreed! This is probably the most disappointing product I have used as well.


US laws regarding solvents are stringent.


----------



## inoxx

Yup endurance.

Mine was only trial pack sachets but on the bridgestones it didnt really stick for long. Lol


----------



## nicp2007

menzerna pads.

fall apart to hard just a bit naff really,


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

inoxx said:


> Yup endurance.
> 
> Mine was only trial pack sachets but on the bridgestones it didnt really stick for long. Lol


I'm surprised!


----------



## Ross

bigmc said:


> I agree with this, every megs product I've tried has been very underwhelming considering the hype they get, I get much better results with UDS, EGP, aquawax/hd wax. I'm tempted by the dodo juice blue velvet as a trial though.


There pro/detailer range is much better.


----------



## Strothow

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> I'm surprised!


+1, i really like it. Use it as a trim dressing too!


----------



## ravi_1992

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Mine too - best I've tried! :doublesho


yeah another vote for endurance tire gel, I love this stuff. But I think hotshine tire gel is the same as far as looks and how long it lasts


----------



## ADW

Megs interior quick detailer!


----------



## domino

i was going to add the dodo finger pockets but ive actually warmed to them lately

i was testing them on applying wax on the body, which using 2 fingers took forever

used them to apply 845 on my wheels and they work brilliantly, can get into all the nooks much easier than a round pad


----------



## CJS-086

gfrankland said:


> i ran out of tardis the other week and was on my way to a a job, popped into halfords to pick up some tar remover... saw that megs did bug and tar remover... so thought I would give it a go.
> 
> terrible, terrible product... doesn't do what it says on the tin!
> 
> have since bought 5L of tardis :thumb:


Not a fan of Megs bug and tar either, came out like water, and didn't work for me.
Have got my hands on some Tardis, and am busting to have a go.


----------



## bigmc

Ross said:


> There pro/detailer range is much better.


Where to get it from though is the problem?, I usually wait too long and end up running out.


----------



## Ross

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/index.php?manufacturers_id=37&osCsid=bafa1092455d8a0decff30d3fe24f28e
http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/index.php?manufacturers_id=41&&page=1


----------



## Jack Carter

Megs Ultra Safe Wheel Brush.

Had 2 now and the brush head has snapped off both.

Stuggling to find one that will last though TBH...


Their Water Magnet towels are useless too. Just moves the water about after a few uses.
Anyone recommend a better alternative ?


----------



## CoopersE91

AG Tar Spot remover - doesn't work so I returned it to Halfrauds
Meguiars NXT Shampoo - Gold Class was much better. Now using Chemical Guys shampoo
Autoglym drying blade - thought it was going to do more damage than good, so it went back.
AG Alloy wheel seal - doesn't work
Not sure Chemical Guys Citrus really works as a degreaser - going to up the ration from 1:10 to see how I get on with it then.


----------



## BojanP

sonax bug&tar remover

turtle wax .... pretty much everything they make lol


----------



## alan_mcc

Ross said:


> Zaino Z7 because it was not as good as everyone made out I thought.


Did the car have any zaino sealants on it at all?


----------



## alan_mcc

Personally I wasn't impressed with Autobrite's Supa Snow Foam, it seems to foam up lovely and that's it. Much would have preferred the citrus snow foam that I actually ordered.


----------



## herbiedacious

Evaporated Milk. Every tin l've bought still had some in.


----------



## *Das*

AG EGP, just does not appear to last any time for me, even when layered over a few days.



inoxx said:


> Megs tyre gel.
> 
> I had some trial sachets. Goes on easy but it doesnt last at all. And its expensive as well.


Couldnt agree more, lasted less than 2 weeks on my tyres, that doesnt smack of endurance to me, compaired to AG Tyre foam lasts which around a month and costs a lot less.


----------



## glendog74

*Meguiars wheel brush* - I found the bristles too harsh for delicate wheels and they were poor at removing brake dust without resorting to other methods. The bristles also deformed too easily with use.

*Sonus 'Der Wonder' drying towel* - worked _ok_ for the first couple of uses but quickly lost it's ability to absorb water despite following the towel washing instructions.

*Sonus sheepskin wash mitt* - i had 2 fall apart after just a few weeks despite caring for them correctly and drying after use.

*Menzerna pads* - have had several disintegrate although it may be down to my poor technique  :lol:

*303 Aerospace Protectant* - was expecting great things from it but was disappointed with the results and its cost versus cheaper products like AG Vinyl & Rubber Care. 

*Dodo Juice wash buckets* - had 2 of these and both bases have cracked after just a couple of months careful use, i.e. not dropping them on the floor. They weren't exactly cheap either... :wall:


----------



## flander

Alex_225 said:


> AG Aquawax for me, many on here really like it yet I just couldn't get on with it at all.


Used aqua wax for the first time today on my freelander, come out really nice but definitely needed the 2 cloth action just to irradicate the smears, plus it was kinda cold when i was doing it so made it a lil bit more difficult..


----------



## flander

alan_mcc said:


> Personally I wasn't impressed with Autobrite's Supa Snow Foam, it seems to foam up lovely and that's it. Much would have preferred the citrus snow foam that I actually ordered.


Oh no that worrying, I hear good things about the snow foam and having been reading up on it looks great..

what was it you didnt like about it? also from what i read it seems that a few orders get a bit messed up? anyone else experience issues with snow foam?

Is there a real difference between the different foams apart from the colour and smell?

THanks??


----------



## alan_mcc

flander said:


> Oh no that worrying, I hear good things about the snow foam and having been reading up on it looks great..
> 
> what was it you didnt like about it? also from what i read it seems that a few orders get a bit messed up? anyone else experience issues with snow foam?
> 
> Is there a real difference between the different foams apart from the colour and smell?
> 
> THanks??


Just wanted the citrus foam cause i'm not bothered about it stripping wax. I never have the same LSP on my car for more than a month.

Wouldn't have bothered about the order getting mixed up if supa snow foam didn't just foam "and that's it".

But the customers love it so it's alright 

In regards to Aqua Wax, you're MEANT to use the two cloths :thumb:


----------



## TMM

DasArab said:


> AG EGP, just does not appear to last any time for me, even when layered over a few days.


Thats because it doesn't bead very well, even though it's still there and working. It is also highly reliant on good surface prep, layering doesn't do anything for EGP. It doesn't like sitting on top of certain products either, it's best used with SRP, since they both have a petroleum distillate base.


----------



## steview

TMM said:


> Thats because it doesn't bead very well, even though it's still there and working. It is also highly reliant on good surface prep, layering doesn't do anything for EGP. It doesn't like sitting on top of certain products either, it's best used with SRP, since they both have a petroleum distillate base.


good advice there :thumb:


----------



## DW58

Valet-Pro PH neutral snow foam.


----------



## Xabby

DGK said:


> Meguiars Water Magnet drying towel. Completely useless at removing water from the car.


Totally agree!.


----------



## mk2glenn

Turtle Wax Bug & Tar Remover

I didn't buy it, just found it in the shed but my God it is one useless product


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

Hmmmmm...........a while since I posed the original question and since then, I got some AG Instant Tyre Dressing, which I really dont like;

Watery, doesn't actually "do" much and what is does is do, well, not much to alter the appearance of a tyre wall.


----------



## Damien89

Dont laugh, 

Colli 476s, not a bad product overall but never managed to get more than 3-4 weeks from it and for the time and effort it takes to apply to me it's just not worth my time.

The best product in terms of applying and buffing it for me is AG egp. 
I put a spray head on its bottle and i can do my minibus in 30-45 mins instead of the 3-4 hrs of colli. And it lasts 2-3 weeks. If i top it off every 3 weeks i would have a sealant protecting my paintwork all year with minimal effort.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Damien89 said:


> Dont laugh,
> 
> Colli 476s, not a bad product overall but never managed to get more than 3-4 weeks from it and for the time and effort it takes to apply to me it's just not worth my time.
> 
> The best product in terms of applying and buffing it for me is AG egp.
> I put a spray head on its bottle and i can do my minibus in 30-45 mins instead of the 3-4 hrs of colli. And it lasts 2-3 weeks. If i top it off every 3 weeks i would have a sealant protecting my paintwork all year with minimal effort.


Interesting....


----------



## The Turtle

BojanP said:


> sonax bug&tar remover
> 
> turtle wax .... pretty much everything they make lol


I would differ on the latter one


----------



## R0B

Damien89 said:


> Dont laugh,
> 
> Colli 476s, not a bad product overall but never managed to get more than 3-4 weeks from it and for the time and effort it takes to apply to me it's just not worth my time.
> 
> The best product in terms of applying and buffing it for me is AG egp.
> I put a spray head on its bottle and i can do my minibus in 30-45 mins instead of the 3-4 hrs of colli. And it lasts 2-3 weeks. If i top it off every 3 weeks i would have a sealant protecting my paintwork all year with minimal effort.


Surprised at your findings here,never heard anyone having an issue with 476 durability especially only 3 weeks ,as for doing the egp in 30-45 mins you should let it cure for an hour iirc before buffing off that way you might get more than a fortnight out of it as its quite durable when applied correctly as it proved on a long term sealent test on here a couple of years ago not being picky just observations mate.


----------



## Jack G

autoglym wheel cleaner-sprayer sucked,didnt move anything


----------



## Damien89

robinho said:


> Surprised at your findings here,never heard anyone having an issue with 476 durability especially only 3 weeks ,as for doing the egp in 30-45 mins you should let it cure for an hour iirc before buffing off that way you might get more than a fortnight out of it as its quite durable when applied correctly as it proved on a long term sealent test on here a couple of years ago not being picky just observations mate.


What i found out is that in cold weather like the uk has a product lasts more.
Here in Malta were the average temp is 20-25c during winter and 30-35c in summer the products seem to not last that much, especially in the summer when the uv index goes to 10-11. On top of that my minibus does 150 miles each day.


----------



## kempe

Meguiars Gold Class Endurance Tyre Gel


----------



## scratcher

That's another shocker. I haven't heard of many people not getting on with it.
What did you not like about it?


----------



## jay_bmw

as above , its too gloopy and its just hard work to use- wouldn't say its the most dissapointing though


----------



## kempe

scratcher said:


> That's another shocker. I haven't heard of many people not getting on with it.
> What did you not like about it?


you talking about the megs


----------



## scratcher

Yeah, what didn't you like with it, the finish or application or something else?
I know everyone has different opinions, just wondered what your's was :thumb:


----------



## kempe

scratcher said:


> Yeah, what didn't you like with it, the finish or application or something else?
> I know everyone has different opinions, just wondered what your's was :thumb:


It was ok going on, looked ok-ish when it was on then the girfriend went to work and when she got back it just looked worn and a bit crap


----------



## P4ULT

kempe said:


> It was ok going on, looked ok-ish when it was on then the girfriend went to work and when she got back it just looked worn and a bit crap


Ive found with this you need to work it in really well . works for me anyway.:thumb:


----------



## kempe

P4ULT said:


> Ive found with this you need to work it in really well . works for me anyway.:thumb:


Well I shall be sorting my car tomorrow so I will give it a go and see what happens


----------



## scratcher

Try washing the wheels and tyres first, dry them and apply it and work it in like said above. Then leave it to settle while you do the rest of the car. Works well for me.


----------



## ScuffsNScrapes

As a newbie bought this after turtle wax tyre shine ran out thinking it was good, NOPE no shine at all


----------



## kempe

Sweeden said:


> As a newbie bought this after turtle wax tyre shine ran out thinking it was good, NOPE no shine at all


What went wrong with it


----------



## msb

the 2 dodo waxes ive tried(purple haze and supernatural),they just didn't live up to expectations


----------



## great gonzo

msb said:


> the 2 dodo waxes ive tried(purple haze and supernatural),they just didn't live up to expectations


Strange love them both 
Not as durable as some waxes tho.


----------



## msb

wasn't durability it was finish, basically they just aint up to the hype and price, much prefer my vics concours and recently purchased glasur, far better all round products imo, did however like lime prime lite so its not all bad


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

jack_davey said:


> -Autoglym tyre dressing


I know, it's cack!


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

msb said:


> wasn't durability it was finish, basically they just aint up to the hype and price, much prefer my vics concours and recently purchased glasur, far better all round products imo, did however like lime prime lite so its not all bad


Wait until the "Dodo Police" catch you! :thumb:


----------



## sanchez89

Damien89 said:


> Dont laugh,
> 
> Colli 476s, not a bad product overall but never managed to get more than 3-4 weeks from it and for the time and effort it takes to apply to me it's just not worth my time.
> 
> The best product in terms of applying and buffing it for me is AG egp.
> I put a spray head on its bottle and i can do my minibus in 30-45 mins instead of the 3-4 hrs of colli. And it lasts 2-3 weeks. If i top it off every 3 weeks i would have a sealant protecting my paintwork all year with minimal effort.


i am in the same position.

whenever i apply colli it hardly lasts at all. i think the max iv had from it was 2 weeks.

iv tried using it over different products incase it was paint prep problem but still no good.

and it was gay to buff off no matter how thin i applied or how little/long i left it to cure.

i have gone to a sealant now so hopefully my lsp woe's are over.


----------



## iano C

jack_davey said:


> -Autoglym tyre dressing


Yep I found it crap as well and the AG wheel cleaner may as well put red lemonade on the wheels.I do have the whole range of AG stuff for everyday valets and find some of there stuff to be very good for everyday use, like the HD wax is imo one of the best all round on the market at it's price.


----------



## mazstar

Mostly Meguiars stuff which in Oz is overpriced (as everything is) but especially - 

Megs wheel cleaner spray - water is stronger
overpriced MF cloths that arent that good
Wolfgang tire gel is sling prone if not perfectly applied and dried..unforgiving and finish isnt spectacular
AG tar and bug remover

edit - poorboys rim sealant didnt impress me either i got longer protection from nxt wax on my rims


----------



## kempe

scratcher said:


> Try washing the wheels and tyres first, dry them and apply it and work it in like said above. Then leave it to settle while you do the rest of the car. Works well for me.


:lol: Tried it a few times now still not what I would say a great tyre shine :thumb:


----------



## -Raven-

mazstar said:


> Mostly Meguiars stuff which in Oz is overpriced (as everything is)


Yeah, some of their products suck the fat one, but it's good to be able to get it anywhere. I find their #34 final inspection QD spray really good, as well as their soft wash gel. I like their quick mist interior spray, and the paint cleaner is a good one too! That's about all I use from them now.


----------



## chrisw87

Kitten tyre black, maybe I got a bad batch, but it was a thin blue liquid, didn't blacken the faded tyres at all, left them blue basically, and then within 40 mins, no matter how you applied it, or buffed it off or left it on or reapplied it, they just go back to faded. It just had no effect whatsoever on a worn tyre 

Polyglaze black is my standard "blackener" now if I need something hardcore before adding a protectant/shine to the tyres. It has never let me down.


----------



## Aeroandy

Any Megiuars compound / polish (not D151)


----------



## xcJohn

Megs Endurance for me too. 

After being convinced that it was the second coming, from the reviews it gets on here I bought it (it was reduced in our local DIY store and I nearly bought two! Phew, close thing) then prepped the tyres. There's two different brands on mine as I refused to for out another £370 replacing tyres that are almost new. That made no difference to how crud "Endurance" performed. By the time I drove 30 miles in the dry the next day you'd not known that I'd applied anything.


----------



## DW58

Still ValetPro phNeutral Snow Foam here.


----------



## pee

Car lack window polish and sealant i find hard to get on with. Im going to give it one more chance (as im prob not using it right) then i will prob try something else.


----------



## fizzle86

pee said:


> Car lack window polish and sealant i find hard to get on with. Im going to give it one more chance (as im prob not using it right) then i will prob try something else.


how come??

i love this stuff really lasts and startin sheeting at about 60-70 kph



DW58 said:


> Still ValetPro phNeutral Snow Foam here.


how come??

i find it foams well cleans ok clings ok and is wax friendly and cheap!!

just like to hear other peoples views thanks :thumb:

i'v tried 2 dodo products and so far they havent impressed me

1. dodo wax - light fantastic didnt last and beeding wasnt "fantastic"
2. shampoo - btbm still on the fence if i like or not but so far i dont!!

aslo tried a sample of finishkare tyre and trim dressing have used it all up and have come to the conclusion.....buy samples if its not mentioned on here much!!!!

it was milky lasted a few hours and didnt do a whole lot!! NEVER again...


----------



## bug.mania

meguars leather cleaner for me also the zymol one too no noticable difference before i used them and afterwards


----------



## gerz1873

For me Autoglym tyre dressing is weak and milky. Lasts about a day if you are lucky


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

gerz1873 said:


> For me Autoglym tyre dressing is weak and milky. Lasts about a day if you are lucky


Disagree - more like an hour! :doublesho


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

xcJohn said:


> Megs Endurance for me too.
> 
> After being convinced that it was the second coming, from the reviews it gets on here I bought it (it was reduced in our local DIY store and I nearly bought two! Phew, close thing) then prepped the tyres. There's two different brands on mine as I refused to for out another £370 replacing tyres that are almost new. That made no difference to how crud "Endurance" performed. By the time I drove 30 miles in the dry the next day you'd not known that I'd applied anything.


It's the best tyre gel product I've used - amazing how opinions differ.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

fizzle86 said:


> :
> 
> i'v tried 2 dodo products and so far they havent impressed me
> 
> 1. dodo wax - light fantastic didnt last and beeding wasnt "fantastic"
> 2. shampoo - btbm still on the fence if i like or not but so far i dont!!


I've used their waxes in the past - they're OK, but not spectacular. I also think they're expensive for what they are.

In my opinion and experience only, of course.


----------



## DW58

DW58 said:


> Still ValetPro phNeutral Snow Foam here.





fizzle86 said:


> how come??
> 
> i find it foams well cleans ok clings ok and is wax friendly and cheap!!
> 
> just like to hear other peoples views thanks :thumb:


For me it just doesn't do the job. Foams well, clings well, but just doesn't have the desired effect - it just doesn't clean my car so it's no good for me. In comparison I've used _Meguiar's Hyper Wash_ which is pretty good on a lightly soiled car - used it this morning, excellent. My favourite by far is _Chemical Guys No Touch Snow Foam_ which is utterly brilliant. even on the dirtiest vehicle, used it last weekend when my car was pretty filthy, top job.


----------



## Jochen

gerz1873 said:


> For me Autoglym tyre dressing is weak and milky. Lasts about a day if you are lucky





Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Disagree - more like an hour! :doublesho


Strange how it can differ. I'm almost done with my second bottle and I like it. 
It's not a glossy dressing and it dries quickly to a matt finish. If you don't like that you should look for a tire gel.
Ok, it doen't last months but You should get a few weaks out of it? If it lasts from wash to wash I'm ok with it. It's so easy and fast to apply it doesn't botther me to apply it after every wash. I spray it on a sponge, wipe the tires and done :thumb:


----------



## robtech

farecla gloss wax,hard as heck to put on and off.100s of other products which are crap too but lol i'd be here all night.

ok heres a few


mer.
ag shampoo
ag hood cleaner kit
ag deep shine

megs natural chamoix agony to ring out


----------



## bigmc

AG shampoo?? Are you having a laugh?


----------



## fizzle86

DW58 said:


> For me it just doesn't do the job. Foams well, clings well, but just doesn't have the desired effect - it just doesn't clean my car so it's no good for me. In comparison I've used _Meguiar's Hyper Wash_ which is pretty good on a lightly soiled car - used it this morning, excellent. My favourite by far is _Chemical Guys No Touch Snow Foam_ which is utterly brilliant. even on the dirtiest vehicle, used it last weekend when my car was pretty filthy, top job.


Thanks for ur reply DW58 i think i'll invest in some CG cauz have some their other stuff an really impressed with how it cleans


----------



## SilverSun

I used AG HD Wax today and was a little disappointed with the finish, might just have been the lighting but didnt seem as glossy or as deep as Natys Blue. However the beading is pretty amazing.


----------



## Richf

Bought some Dodo Juice hard candy and hated it , only did one panel and put it in the cupboard


----------



## DW58

fizzle86 said:


> Thanks for ur reply DW58 i think i'll invest in some CG cauz have some their other stuff an really impressed with how it cleans


The new CG foam is terrific. Just one caveat - the foam has a half life measured in days. I used it on Sunday with the HD lance set at max, and there was still foam to be seen in my Mother's driveway on Tuesday!

Highly recommended :thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

Richf said:


> Bought some Dodo Juice hard candy and hated it , only did one panel and put it in the cupboard


Easy tiger. 

I get told off for saying things like that. :lol::lol::lol:

I wouldn't say that I hated it, but I (personally) think it's over-rated in comparison to other waxes in that price bracket. Of course, they do make good products too such as Basics of Bling Shampoo.


----------



## chrisc

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Easy tiger.
> 
> I get told off for saying things like that. :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I wouldn't say that I hated it, but I (personally) think it's over-rated in comparison to other waxes in that price bracket. Of course, they do make good products too such as Basics of Bling Shampoo.


Or a death threat:lol:


----------



## Andyb0127

I didn't like dodo juice supernatural/red mist thought they were a right let down but they seem to get alot of hype, think there very over rated, but I'm sure alot of people love there products just not for me.......


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

Andyb0127 said:


> I didn't like dodo juice supernatural/red mist thought they were a right let down but they seem to get alot of hype, think there very over rated, but I'm sure alot of people love there products just not for me.......


EEK! :tumbleweed:


----------



## Spuj

Richf said:


> Bought some Dodo Juice hard candy and hated it , only did one panel and put it in the cupboard


Would say that maybe only one panel wasn't really a fair trial, but each to their own ofc :thumb:


----------



## Richf

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Easy tiger.
> 
> I get told off for saying things like that. :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I wouldn't say that I hated it, but I (personally) think it's over-rated in comparison to other waxes in that price bracket. Of course, they do make good products too such as Basics of Bling Shampoo.


Oh yes i have lots of Dodo juice stuff , wouldnt be without Lime Prime, Red Mist and have used Purple Haze, supernatural and Light fantastic before but found hard candy difficult to use and didnt like the feel of it going on


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

Richf said:


> Oh yes i have lots of Dodo juice stuff , wouldnt be without Lime Prime, Red Mist and have used Purple Haze, supernatural and Light fantastic before but found hard candy difficult to use and didnt like the feel of it going on


If you want some more of their products and have any trades, take a look in my "swaps" thread.


----------



## Griff..

Dr leather wipes, just didn't clean very well.

Insta leather cleaner made the seats very slippy

Rain-x antifog needs alot of polishing to get rid of the smears 

Megs slide lock brush- bristles are always falling out


----------



## GSD

Just read this start to end interesting thread.


----------



## Andyb0127

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> EEK! :tumbleweed:


Just seem to get better results with finishkare products.


----------



## Mike_T

Hi guys,

I found a left off of this car wash on my shelf last week:










I had a really clever idea to try it on my mums car. :wall: OMG! Can't belive I ever used it to wash my car! This shampoo doesn't lube at all, the washmitt virtually grated over the paintwork. The rare suds crowned the bad impression.

To perfect my stupid idea a pulled a bottle of this:








from the depth of my shelf and tried to use it to dry the car afterwards with some synthetic chamois I found in the same place.

The finish wasn't bad at all, to be honest, I was quite surprised, but the work was a real PITA. Endles smudging and uneven coat was frustrating.

I swore I won't ever touch none of above...


----------



## xcJohn

It really is interesting to find that what one group of people find to be the greatest detailing product ever, a similar number of people wouldn't touch it again. Just goes to show, what works for someone won't necessarily work for you. :thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

xcJohn said:


> It really is interesting to find that what one group of people find to be the greatest detailing product ever, a similar number of people wouldn't touch it again. Just goes to show, what works for someone won't necessarily work for you. :thumb:


I've always said............"It's what works for *you*, that's important"


----------



## Jochen

Meguiar's Body Solvent for me.

Does absolutely nothing! Don't they test products when they make them?


----------



## Trip tdi

autoglym ultra deep shine, to much hard work to buff off, than srp.


----------



## bigmc

Trip tdi said:


> autoglym ultra deep shine, to much hard work to buff off, than srp.


Too much used is the problem not the product.


----------



## MickCTR

I could never get along with P21s wax. Going back a while now but i used it and the first time it rained it seemed to wash away. I subsequently gave the pot away.


----------



## Osarkon

I can't get Autoglym Tar Remover to play nice. It doesn't seem to make a dent in the tar spots on my car. I found it removed maybe a handful but it took about 15 minutes to kick in, and it didn't completely remove them. Bit odd really, considering I find their shampoo and SRP excellent on the whole.


----------



## -Ashley-

Pinnacle gel wheel cleaner. It's not a gel and it doesn't cling to the surface.

Megs Tar remover. As has been repeated over and over it's just completely useless.

AG Tar remover (off the shelf). Also a useless tar remover, The bulk stuff from your rep. is stronger though.

Menzerna pads fall apart too quickly


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

Can anyone be pestered to analyse and total up which single product gets the most bad reviews?

Something to do, if you're bored.....


----------



## -Ashley-

I can't be bothered haha but from what I have read it seems like the Megs gold class tar remover.


----------



## R7KY D

Water !!! I hate it , it's too hard where I live and it spots terribly


----------



## dazzyb

for me the megs ultra safe wheel brush was the biggest waste of money. it cleans nothing at all. the end bit always falls off with a risk of scratching the alloys. 

also found ag instant tyre dressing to be pretty poor. it sprayed out everywhere and left a terrible finish. 

valet pro citrus and tar remover also failed to remove anything at all. smelt nice tho, could have happily drank it


----------



## Gaz_Ek4

Lidl Tyre Shine....what a joke!


----------



## sclements77

As mentioned before, i just couldn't get Reflection Perfection Mint wax to polish off/buff properly. My mf's and the panels seemed greasy.


----------



## RCZ

Wilko's own tyre shine spray is absolutely useless; takes half a can to get anywhere near a shine...and then it fades the next day!

Megs endurance all the way for me now.


----------



## MadOnVaux!

For me it's Meguiars NXT Gen Spray Tech Wax...

I bought it so i could give the car a quick wax now and again to keep up protection and shine, but it leaves streaks, a poor finish and goes everywhere if there is any sign of a breeze up!


----------



## bigmc

Agree with that, it's beyond useless.


----------



## MadOnVaux!

bigmc said:


> Agree with that, it's beyond useless.


Aye it is...I guess thats why it has now been dropped from the range.

I wonder if it would be ok to apply as a normal wax, by applicator etc...or is it too thin?


----------



## Chufster

For me it is AutoGlym hi-tech wheel brush. It may be useful when I come to do my engine bay, but it's rubbish for my wheels.

Mothers short wheel brush & EZ-detail do it all for me now.


----------



## MadOnVaux!

Chufster said:


> For me it is AutoGlym hi-tech wheel brush. It may be useful when I come to do my engine bay, but it's rubbish for my wheels.


I've thought that may be the case with those...I've never used one but it just looks and feels the wrong design to be a specific wheel brush


----------



## james_death

Dodo Purple haze pro...lovelly finish but no longevity.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

james_death said:


> Dodo Purple haze pro...lovelly finish but no longevity.


Hmmm.....

I tried PH once, finish was mediocre and longevity was poor.

In my opinion and experience - I hasten to add.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

R7KY D said:


> Water !!! I hate it , it's too hard where I live and it spots terribly


You're goosed then! In every way!


----------



## -Ashley-

Not if he buys an RO unit


----------



## alan_mcc

Gloss-It TRV (Tire Rubber and Vinyl)

It says on the bottle 'Satin' finish, the tyres were still as grey as they were before applying it.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

-Ashley- said:


> Not if he buys an RO unit


Well.........if water is the worst product he's ever used, he is! I wonder what the second worst is?

Anyway - water isn't really a detailing product, it's a natural element however, a component to detailing so it doesn't really count.


----------



## mk2driver

meguiars hot shine tyre spray, seemed to work wonder, for all of 20 seconds, and megs usually do amazing stuff!!!


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

mk2driver said:


> meguiars hot shine tyre spray, seemed to work wonder, for all of 20 seconds, and megs usually do amazing stuff!!!


I've just been re-reading through from page one and this stuff seems to get a lambasting - I thought it was OK. Just "OK" though.

AG's tyre dressing is Harry Bright too.........worse than Megs HTS by far however, I still have to encounter anything as utterly crap as Poorboys Trim Detailer.


----------



## -Raven-

MickCTR said:


> I could never get along with P21s wax. Going back a while now but i used it and the first time it rained it seemed to wash away. I subsequently gave the pot away.


Are you serious? What did you use it over the top of?


----------



## maxmarineone

-Ashley- said:


> Pinnacle gel wheel cleaner. It's not a gel and it doesn't cling to the surface.
> 
> Megs Tar remover. As has been repeated over and over it's just completely useless.
> 
> AG Tar remover (off the shelf). Also a useless tar remover, The bulk stuff from your rep. is stronger though.
> 
> Menzerna pads fall apart too quickly


New to this detailing game.
Spent a few quid on products and one of the first i tried was the Megs tar remover.
I was thinking to myself am i doing something wrong but now i have read this thread i understand.
just a bad choice i guess.
Monza stuff worked a treet and smelt like candyfloss top!!!!


----------



## robtech

mk2driver said:


> meguiars hot shine tyre spray, seemed to work wonder, for all of 20 seconds, and megs usually do amazing stuff!!!


agghh i just got a bottle of that for 4.99...doh....


----------



## robtech

Turtle wax platinum wax...lasts a few weeks rather than months. easy to use ets but just not very long lasting but hey ho


----------



## robtech

AROMORALL WAX,,,dreadful stuff and farecla hi gloss wax total dissapointment and not cheap for what you get hard to apply and hard to take off very poor product.

i used to use arourall spray all the time but they must have changed the forula as its deffo not as good as it was say 10 years ago.


----------



## Carshine

*Meguiars Quik Wax*









Made white spots on all vinyl and rubber

*Muc-Off Wheel Cleaner*









Too thin, no foam and didnt clean at all


----------



## Guest

planet polish shampoo,got a bottle of a mate cheap packaging looked like a bad photocopy paper label on the bottle,and the product was like dish water.:wave:


----------



## gerz1873

Dodo juice red mist and autoglym fast glass for me. Red mist is murder to buff of and fast glass is too streeky for me


----------



## robtech

robtech said:


> agghh i just got a bottle of that for 4.99...doh....


yep tried that megs hot shine tyre stuff utter utter shi$% glad it was only a fiver will save it for doing mates cars,will stick with the ag stuff which still isnt brill but at least its quick and easy


----------



## chrisw87

Mike_T said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I found a left off of this car wash on my shelf last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a really clever idea to try it on my mums car. :wall: OMG! Can't belive I ever used it to wash my car! This shampoo doesn't lube at all, the washmitt virtually grated over the paintwork. The rare suds crowned the bad impression.
> 
> I swore I won't ever touch none of above...


Was it a fairly old bottle of the stuff? on filthy cars I nearly swear by the stuff, foam on, pressure off then a quick hand-wash and it comes up brilliant usually, never had a problem with low-lubricative properties or foaming/suds level. Then again, I do use it at a fairly decent concentration, the only problem I have found is that it does strip alot of my LSP off, thats where I have a mild shampoo if the car isn't filthy.

When someone else mentioned P21S not lasting very long, I tend to agree, but not massively. It is lasting OK on my car, but it feels more like a show wax than a durability wax IMHO, lovely glow that comes from it though :thumb:
It doesn't help that my car gets abused by the elements where i work though, so in retrospect it probably has performed quite well.


----------



## xcJohn

After earlier lambasting Megs Endurance I gave it another go. 

Transpires that it's actually not as bad as I thought and it was down to me being miserly with the application. 

I'm not saying that I lather it on now, I do use more though. it lasted ten days to two weeks from what I saw.

Humble pie - eaten.


----------



## -Raven-

One product that I don't really like is rain-X. 

It works, but it just doesn't last long on the windscreen at all. I just use it on my MX goggles now. I don't mind the rain-x anti fog though. It works well.


----------



## Judas

not overly impressed with CG Hybrid V7, just doesn't bring much to the table.

not impressed with the new G3 farecla stuff - hardly any beading after following the instructions.


----------



## nicp2007

Judas said:


> not overly impressed with CG Hybrid V7, just doesn't bring much to the table.
> 
> not impressed with the new G3 farecla stuff - hardly any beading after following the instructions.


G3 is a compound though so it aint made for beads


----------



## rsdan1984

mine would have to be chemical guys new look trim gel. whilst it is good on textured plastics on the interior and on the engine bay i primarily bought it to do my window seals on the outside and its here that the product slips up. i find that it doesnt last too long, the grey patches reappear quickly and if it rains then it runs down the window (even though i buff it off with a MF). again, not looking to slate, just sharing my experience.


----------



## rsdan1984

xcJohn said:


> After earlier lambasting Megs Endurance I gave it another go.
> 
> Transpires that it's actually not as bad as I thought and it was down to me being miserly with the application.
> 
> I'm not saying that I lather it on now, I do use more though. it lasted ten days to two weeks from what I saw.
> 
> Humble pie - eaten.


i use this and i dont mind it. i find on the next wash after its application if you wash the tyre wall properly with a brush and dry it with a MF you get the appearance back.


----------



## dooka

P1 polish


----------



## Rickeh

Dodo Time to Dry. Froths and leaves a smear. Pointless product imo, don't know why I bought it.


----------



## Spuj

Rickeh said:


> Dodo Time to Dry. Froths and leaves a smear. Pointless product imo, don't know why I bought it.


If you make a swap or sales thread for this, please let me know as I love it :thumb:


----------



## Pezza4u

Mine so far is Meg NXT Spray Wax...I hated it and put me off spray waxes for life!



qstix said:


> P1 polish


What don't you like about it?


----------



## Dohnut

Megs and Dodo seem to be the most mentioned which are 2 brands I've never really rated anyway. Only have megs clay kit which I bought as I wanted something there and then and it was a good price. Can't really fault it to be honest, but never even been tempted with their shampoos, polishes and waxes. There are also cheaper products mentioned that you would expect to be poor compared to the great results of the more expensive products, but for the ordinary punter buying in halfords they would be more than happy.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Poorboys wheel sealant - takes forever to apply and doesn't appear to work.

Almost gave up until I used PP Wheel Seal and Shine - utterly brilliant.

On a positive note, most impressed with Hamber Bilt clay and Zaino Z5 Pro.


----------



## Dohnut

:tumbleweed: OK.... some threads mentioned multiple products, these have been counted

52 - Meguiars
38 - Autoglym
29 - Dodo Juice
7 - Chemical Guys
6 - Poorboys
5 - Zaino, Turtle Wax
4 - Collinite
3 - Swissvax, Prima, Sonus, ValetPRO
2 - Autosmart, BiltHamber, Bilberry, Menzerna, Wolf Chemicals
1 - Simoniz, FinishKare, Zymol, Lusso, Duragloss, Sonax, 303, Carlack, Lynx deodorant, road tax, water and evaporated milk LOL :lol:

Towards the end stopped counting the new manufacturers I didnt have totals for, got bored. Also some I'd never heard of or people abrev'ing the product names.


----------



## CraigQQ

:lol: you have way too much time on your hands!!
intresting that simoniz is only scored 1... or is that because only one person has used it :lol:


----------



## Dohnut

Shhhh my manager might be looking over my shoulder


----------



## xcJohn

Dohnut said:


> Shhhh my manager might be looking over my shoulder


*Types in a hushed manner

Cheers for that tally up. (Great recession busting avatar BTW!)

Interesting that outside the top two that Dodo has 29 and the closest behind is CG with 7. I've only used a few Dodo bits and really liked them. I can see why the top two would be there, they're really easy to get hold of, but Dodo surprises me.


----------



## Spuj

xcJohn said:


> *Types in a hushed manner
> 
> Cheers for that tally up. (Great recession busting avatar BTW!)
> 
> Interesting that outside the top two that Dodo has 29 and the closest behind is CG with 7. I've only used a few Dodo bits and really liked them. I can see why the top two would be there, they're really easy to get hold of, but Dodo surprises me.


You will find that Dodo Juice is bought by a lot of people, not only from this site but other forums etc. I'm not suprised by the number, not because I think their products are bad (infact I haven't found one I don't like) but because they do sell a lot of stuff so naturally you will have a higher number of people not liking some of their products.


----------



## Kev_mk3

black wow for me. Costs a fortune and didnt last long at all. I went back to using baby oil


----------



## xcJohn

Kev_mk3 said:


> black wow for me. Costs a fortune and didnt last long at all. I went back to using *baby oil*


I just spat coffee on the keyboard. Innuendo bingo?


----------



## DW58

Too much information!


----------



## dooka

Pezza4u said:


> What don't you like about it?


No matter how little I use, it just splatters, and trust me, I know how to use a rotary, been using one for 16 years. I will stick to my #205 ..


----------



## Judas

Pride & Performance said:


> G3 is a compound though so it aint made for beads


keep up.....lol

http://www.directcarparts.co.uk/product/1573/farecla-g3.htm


----------



## Kev_mk3

xcJohn said:


> I just spat coffee on the keyboard. Innuendo bingo?


you loose then but i was being serious i use that on plastics! :thumb:

Another sh*te product i can add is - gummi pflege

Used it for the first time yesterday and i found it sh*te. Placed on all window rubbers looked ok but rained last night and streaked it all / washed it off so now looks a mess. Think ill be paying up and selling it with a few other products i dont use


----------



## Derek Mc

PLuKE said:


> AG vinyl and rubber dressing
> 
> Luke


I have to agree 100% it just doesn't seem as good as other similar products far cheaper in cost,,


----------



## stealthwolf

Kev_mk3 said:


> Another sh*te product i can add is - gummi pflege


I researched it before I bought it (ie searched for it on here) - it works best for interior rubber bits, rather than those exposed to the elements.


----------



## Pezza4u

Kev_mk3 said:


> Another sh*te product i can add is - gummi pflege
> 
> Used it for the first time yesterday and i found it sh*te. Placed on all window rubbers looked ok but rained last night and streaked it all / washed it off so now looks a mess. Think ill be paying up and selling it with a few other products i dont use


From my understanding this is suppose to be used on interior door rubbers not externally?


----------



## DW58

Kev_mk3 said:


> Another sh*te product i can add is - gummi pflege


I like it, but don't use it externally.


----------



## The Cueball

DW58 said:


> I like it, but don't use it externally.


+1

I thought it was only for internal rubbers!

:thumb:


----------



## DW58

The Cueball said:


> +1
> 
> I thought it was only for internal rubbers!
> 
> :thumb:


I agree, I don't think it's intended to be used externally.

:thumb: but not the other sort of internal rubber :lol:


----------



## nicp2007

Judas said:


> keep up.....lol
> 
> http://www.directcarparts.co.uk/product/1573/farecla-g3.htm


ahh i see :wall: they have called every thing G3 these days :lol:

i thought you were on about the good old G3 when there was just the 1 G3


----------



## Spuj

The Cueball said:


> +1
> 
> I thought it was only for internal rubbers!
> 
> :thumb:


IIRC, BMW give this with their cars as an internal rubber protectent.


----------



## twissler

AG Ultra Deep Shine. Give me SRP any day.


----------



## Jack Carter

California Scents.

I have "New Car" in one motor and "Capistrano Coconut" in another. They smell fine when you sniff the tin, but they just don't seem to fill the car with any smell at all. Very weak.


----------



## Paul N

+1 for California Scents


----------



## DW58

Funny, I just spotted these on the filling station counter this evening - I've never used any type of car air freshener, never seen the need, plus I hate artificial scents.


----------



## ColinA5

Deleted!


----------



## Grizzle

Just at a week and i;m not overly impressed with the beading of CG Blacklight and V7 combo! Zaino has a more tighter beading in my opinion.


----------



## twiggy99

don't forget what is one mans trash is another mans gold,

a lot of it is down to personal prefeernce, there are not many products thats stand out above the rest.

my worst product.... its hard to say, if used correctly all products should work well. I would have to go for AG tyre and rubber dressing just doesn't do it even neat.


----------



## Jack Carter

Can't see how you can "incorrectly" use an air freshener but you are right in that what one user dislikes, another loves.
Back to my listing of California Scents, it's not the smell I dislike - it's the performance.


----------



## ITHAQVA

Meguiars nxt tech wax 2.0

Just didnt last very long, i use it to polish the plastic parts of my double glazing now :thumb:


----------



## Robw757

AG Tyre Dressing, didn't seem to last more than a couple of days.


----------



## catch the pigeo

Grizzle said:


> Just at a week and i;m not overly impressed with the beading of CG Blacklight and V7 combo! Zaino has a more tighter beading in my opinion.


+1 on this:thumb:


----------



## oz7

I was rather disappointed by the performance of Elite Snow foam, I probably expected too much (foaming+ pressure wash= clean car) and frankly I can't see a noticeable difference while using it. Doesn't seem to do much except look cool.  Still having great fun foaming and attracting the looks of neighbors while doing so 

Second was Meguiars Water Magnet, it came in very expensive at 20,95€. Sadly, it's only usable when it's completely dry, you can wipe one car and then have to let it dry for at least 1-2 hours on a hot sunny day in order to be fully dried and ready for further usage. Otherwise it's useless.


----------



## stealthwolf

oz7 said:


> I was rather disappointed by the performance of Elite Snow foam, I probably expected too much (foaming+ pressure wash= clean car) and frankly I can't see a noticeable difference while using it.


Are you rinsing properly? I can get a virtually clean towel after snowfoaming.


----------



## oz7

stealthwolf said:


> Are you rinsing properly? I can get a virtually clean towel after snowfoaming.


Rinsing it the usual way with my Karcher K 6.80.
When I foamed it I jumped around the car like mad to see the foam dissolving bugs and muck from door sills as I saw here on DW but just didn't see or get that effect. Maybe I should try another snow foam or a different dilution ration.

I also used it on my tractor hoping that a foam and a pressure wash would be enough to clean it when it was all covered in poison but with little effect until I got busy with the washmitt.


----------



## Blockwax

ITHAQVA said:


> Meguiars nxt tech wax 2.0
> 
> Just didnt last very long, i use it to polish the plastic parts of my double glazing now :thumb:


Whats good for some is not as good for others....ive used NXT 2 since it came out.....won several shows using it too...........:wave:


----------



## Mike_T

Dodo Juice Born Slippy - another no good product for me. Lubricity was very low comparing to QD. Moreover, it destroyed (dissolved) my clay bar . In my eyes, it's just a kind of surfactant. Polymer based lubes are much much better and safer!


----------



## Griffiths Detailing

Mike_T said:


> Dodo Juice Born Slippy - another no good product for me. Lubricity was very low comparing to QD. Moreover, it destroyed (dissolved) my clay bar . In my eyes, it's just a kind of surfactant. Polymer based lubes are much much better and safer!


I found born slippy the best clay lube ive used!


----------



## bigmc

Mike_T said:


> Dodo Juice Born Slippy - another no good product for me. Lubricity was very low comparing to QD. Moreover, it destroyed (dissolved) my clay bar . In my eyes, it's just a kind of surfactant. Polymer based lubes are much much better and safer!


Which clay were you using??


----------



## Mikee

Dodo clearly menthol. Left my windscreen in a right streaky mess. Had break out the autoglym glass polish to sort it out


----------



## Mike_T

Chris Griffiths said:


> I found born slippy the best clay lube ive used!


Not me - the lubricity was terrific. 



bigmc said:


> Which clay were you using??


http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/detailing-clay/cleanyourcar-fine-polyclay-240g-/prod_367.html - works great with any polymer based lube (Last Touch, ONR).


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> I was wondering which proucts you have been really disappointed with and for what reasons?
> 
> I would like to emphasise that the question hasn't been asked to denegrate or irk a manufacturer in any way; just as point of interest.
> 
> For me, it was Poorboys trim detailer - thin, oily and lasted all of an hour or two before the "grey" peeped through.


Many months/products later and my opinion is still the same.

Although AG's trye trime is Harry Bright too.


----------



## Superspec

thesilentone said:


> Have to add 1 more to my list.
> 
> - Megs Slide Lock Brush
> 
> First time used today to clean interior bits of the car. The brush fibres fall out very easily even when applying little pressure. I think I might be able to use this only a few times before there's nothing left in the brush.
> 
> Very disappointed.


I only use mine to do badges, panel gaps etc now. Very disappointed with it. Bought a small pure bristle paint brush - a soft one - for dusting vents etc inside.


----------



## DW58

thesilentone said:


> Have to add 1 more to my list.
> 
> - Megs Slide Lock Brush
> 
> First time used today to clean interior bits of the car. The brush fibres fall out very easily even when applying little pressure. I think I might be able to use this only a few times before there's nothing left in the brush.
> 
> Very disappointed.





Superspec said:


> I only use mine to do badges, panel gaps etc now. Very disappointed with it. Bought a small pure bristle paint brush - a soft one - for dusting vents etc inside.


That's weird - I bought mine on recommendation from Polished Bliss and I love it. No issues with bristles falling out and find it a most versatile tool and use it a lot.


----------



## ITHAQVA

Blockwax said:


> Whats good for some is not as good for others....ive used NXT 2 since it came out.....won several shows using it too...........:wave:


There does seem to be a lot of variation with many detailing products, if you take into account all the variables, technique, time of day, humidity, variations of sunlight/shade, do you follow the instructions or guess, amount of product used & of course the type of paint your car has I'm not surprised there are many conflicting opinions. I think most of the more seasoned here tend to go through several products until they find one that suites them & their car.
Off topic but, I consider myself fortunate in finding this site in February; it has helped me find the most suitable products in a very short time & I'm almost at a point where I nearly have all my ideal products. Due to the excellent info provided by DW.:thumb::thumb:
I'm a newbie & it's not my place really to spout but all you guys new to this obsession should read this forum, there is so much here to help beautify your ride of choice & it will save you a S**t load of money.


----------



## alan_mcc

Think I'm gonna be the first person on here to say Wolf's Deironizer (Brake Duster) - used on a motorbike wheel, it turned all purple within about 5 mins but left it to dry for about 20 odd minutes (it was roasting hot), rinsed it off with the hose and it wasn't that clean in all fairness. 

Rinsing was also a bit of effort. 

The wheel was initially dry.

It may be because I didn't use the PW (didn't fancy it on a motorbike) or didn't brush it (don't usually brush wheels). However I do recall someone saying you get the same results with just a garden hose.

I applied it to the painted tank part of the bike and also let it dry (as per recommendations) and within a few minutes it had dried all streaky and with a sticky residue, ended up having to wash it off with 3m shampoo.

I would like to hear people's opinions as everybody seems to be impressed, and from pictures I've seen on here it does look very impressive it just didn't work for me.


----------



## ant_s

alan_mcc said:


> Think I'm gonna be the first person on here to say Wolf's Deironizer (Brake Duster) - used on a motorbike wheel, it turned all purple within about 5 mins but left it to dry for about 20 odd minutes (it was roasting hot), rinsed it off with the hose and it wasn't that clean in all fairness.
> 
> ....
> 
> I would like to hear people's opinions as everybody seems to be impressed, and from pictures I've seen on here it does look very impressive it just didn't work for me.


Well after my first use of DI today, I was impressed by it. Applied to some pretty manky wheels, went out came back and pw'd off.

I can see why only using a garden hose would make it difficult to "peel" off the dried DI, I did need the force of my pw to get it all off, but with it off I got very good results, a complete touchless wash of the wheels.

Can't say how it work's on paintwork yet as I didn't get chance to try it due to the rain.


----------



## Leemack

ant_s said:


> Well after my first use of DI today, I was impressed by it. Applied to some pretty manky wheels, went out came back and pw'd off.
> 
> I can see why only using a garden hose would make it difficult to "peel" off the dried DI, I did need the force of my pw to get it all off, but with it off I got very good results, a complete touchless wash of the wheels.
> 
> Can't say how it work's on paintwork yet as I didn't get chance to try it due to the rain.


Works just as well on the paint mate :thumb:


----------



## martyp

AutoGlym Bumper Care. Probably wasn't applying it properly (or using too much) but seemed really messy, did last a week though.

That was back in the early days when I just started so it was probably down to half the bottle going on a bumper strip or something... :lol:


----------



## BRUNBERG

I wasn't impressed with *Dodo Red Mist* at all, I tried it on several cars in various colours and felt it added nothing to the finish. Z8 blows it out of the water

*Megs interior trim detailer* was a bit streaky and had no longevity for me.

Recently used PB Black Hole that a mate of mine bought and I thought it was a great product for the money


----------



## alan_mcc

I'll give it a proper test with the PW then, I only used the hose as I didn't want to put my PW (which has no low pressure setting) near a bike.


----------



## amiller

Hmmm, let me think....

I tend not to read too much into the 'hype' which helps keep my expectations quite low. That said, I was very disappointed with Jeff's products, so sold them after just one go. Maybe my technique was wrong, maybe i needed more time with them, but not for me.


----------



## Obsessed Merc

DI resin filter - worked fab for 2 months. Then fishy smells and hard water spotting. When I spoke to the suppliers about the longevity of the resin, I was advised of the calculation for how long an 11L cylinder should last. Sub 600L with my water.
I just expected it to last longer.

G3 glass treatment - have had two attempts with it. 1st a bit half hearted, 2nd with a fair go at prep. Still not brilliant results. Must be something I'm doing wrong. Booked in to their forthcoming demo day to resolve.


----------



## Goodfella36

BRUNBERG said:


> *Megs interior trim detailer* was a bit streaky and had no longevity for me.


use it up on your tyres :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

amiller said:


> Hmmm, let me think....
> 
> I tend not to read too much into the 'hype' which helps keep my expectations quite low. That said, I was very disappointed with Jeff's products, so sold them after just one go. Maybe my technique was wrong, maybe i needed more time with them, but not for me.


i havent tried them, but your the third person who's told me they are disappointed with them now, 
martin (dohnut) and calum(calum001) were both disappointed with the jeffs werkstat kit


----------



## Dave KG

amiller said:


> Hmmm, let me think....
> 
> I tend not to read too much into the 'hype' which helps keep my expectations quite low. That said, I was very disappointed with Jeff's products, so sold them after just one go. Maybe my technique was wrong, maybe i needed more time with them, but not for me.


It's interesting you should say that, as I wasn't overly keen after my first go with Jeffs either, but sort of came round to liking them... The ease of use for me was a big point, however, one thing that I have struggled to like about them is the beading and sheeting - just not as tight or fast as a good wax, and I love tight beading... Zaino manage it from their sealant, so it doesn't have to be a wax to bead tight. Could be my application technique as well, who knows. Get on well with the cleanser, but would rather top it with something else these days.


----------



## Dave KG

This is a really hard thread to answer in all honesty... There have been quite a few products that I have been disappointed with, but not because they were bad products, perhaps just because they weren't as good as I had hoped they would be if that makes sense... But, it's impossible for me to rule out potential user error on my part to label the product as being at fault... I suppose if I had to choose a product that disappointed me, it would be the Menzerna machine pads - for such great polishes, the pads I just don't get on with at all.


----------



## CraigQQ

for me, its ultima interior guard.
the ultima paint sealant is very simple, effective and i really liked it.. so bought the paint prep+, and the interior sealant.
paint prep + is decent.. not the best but not bad in any way.
the sealant (paint guard +) is good.
but the interior guard says it can be used on every surface from plastics/fabrics/leather ect.
tried it on my leather seats..
and it is STREAKY as hell..
and didnt spread well.. seemed to dry out/soak in quick compared to the plastic dash section i tested it on. (which was okay.. not streaky)

was very disappointed with the finish on leather.

(as dave says, can't rule out user error.... or environmental factors(if the leather was warm?))


----------



## Superspec

alan_mcc said:


> Think I'm gonna be the first person on here to say Wolf's Deironizer (Brake Duster) - used on a motorbike wheel, it turned all purple within about 5 mins but left it to dry for about 20 odd minutes (it was roasting hot), rinsed it off with the hose and it wasn't that clean in all fairness.
> 
> Rinsing was also a bit of effort.
> 
> The wheel was initially dry.
> 
> It may be because I didn't use the PW (didn't fancy it on a motorbike) or didn't brush it (don't usually brush wheels). However I do recall someone saying you get the same results with just a garden hose.
> 
> I applied it to the painted tank part of the bike and also let it dry (as per recommendations) and within a few minutes it had dried all streaky and with a sticky residue, ended up having to wash it off with 3m shampoo.
> 
> I would like to hear people's opinions as everybody seems to be impressed, and from pictures I've seen on here it does look very impressive it just didn't work for me.


I can imagine it would be hard to remove with just a hose. It is safe to let it dry even on paint but I wouldn't want to do it if I didn't have a pw available.

I love it btw!! Brilliant stuff


----------



## CraigQQ

Superspec said:


> I can imagine it would be hard to remove with just a hose. It is safe to let it dry even on paint but I wouldn't want to do it if I didn't have a pw available.
> 
> I love it btw!! Brilliant stuff


jesse does say it works just as well with a garden hose to spray it and 'peel' it off when dried.


----------



## alan_mcc

if jesse says it works just as well as a hose, then it didn't perform very well at all.
it did turn purple and there were dried in 'pools' of yellow liquid on the spokes when it came to rinsing, it was absolutely roasting.


----------



## VZSS250

Optimum Car Wash - by the time I was 1/2 through my 32 ounce bottle this shampoo was full of crystals. This is after 9-10 months and in the moderate climate of Melbourne.

Chem Guys clay (light) - not very malleable, to the point where I feel it might marr the paint. I'll stick to Clay Magic in the future.

Dodo waxes - left my microfibre cloths full of colour stains, the separation of oil and wax in the soft waxes is amatuer, the colour tinting robs the paint of clarity and the crystallisation is something to behold. The scents are nice but not entirely appropriate for a wax (more suited to candy, like jelly beans). I don't want to be salivating during a waxing session, I just want a pleasant scent. One of my plastic pots had jagged edges at the top. 

Dodo Wookie - where do I start. Amongst all the contaminants in the wookie, someone actually found a nasty looking wire.


----------



## Cops

took advantage of halfords 3 for 2 offer yesterday, I got AG tar remover, AG Shampoo and AG fast glass. Read this thread today and they all get a mention!


----------



## Dave KG

Cops said:


> took advantage of halfords 3 for 2 offer yesterday, I got AG tar remover, AG Shampoo and AG fast glass. Read this thread today and they all get a mention!


Don't worry about it - some people just don't get on certain products, while others will love the very same product. Use what you have bought, have an open mind and form your own opinions 

For what it is worth, I'm not personally a huge fan of the AG Tar Remover, much preferring Autodmart Tardis... However, the shampoo I really like - doesn't sud up, so if you like lots of bubbles, then its not the best but it is nice and slick and cleans effectively which is what matters to me. The Fast Glass - I don't mind it, not my favourite glass cleaner in the whole world, but it still does its job well enough, certainly not a bad product in my eyes.


----------



## alan_mcc

Fast glass is an excellent glass cleaner in my opinion, creates some nice beads too.


----------



## Jack Carter

alan_mcc said:


> Fast glass is an excellent glass cleaner in my opinion, creates some nice beads too.


x2 :thumb:


----------



## DW58

I'll add the Rain-X product line to my previous post - what a complete and utter waste of money.

GTechniq G1 & G3 are the answer for glass.


----------



## Ninj

*Colli 476* - Not a criticism of durability, just never really bowled over by the look. Not difficult to apply/remove but, hmm, just nothing special.

*CG V7* - As above, just doesn't seem to bring much to the party.

*Rain X* - Still raved about by many on here, every time I use it I remember why the bottles almost full. Beads the water but never seems to blow off until about 45mph and then not uniformly. Doesn't seem to matter how it's applied, always end up with patches blowing off better than others. Poor durability. Alright on side windows though.


----------



## Grizzle

CG Blacklight

Dont get me wrong the shine and wet look it leaves is simply stunning but durability is bloody awful 2 layers and V7 to finish **** poor.

The amount of people though that say "its not meant to be durable", on the bottle it clearly states "Black Light Radiant Finish is crafted and formulated especially for car lovers who aim for the smoothest , sharpest and wettest reflection possible with strong durability ,ease of application and anti static property."

Only thing i got out of it was a great wet look.

Back to the CG 50/50 wax for me.


----------



## david g

Grizzle said:


> CG Blacklight
> 
> Dont get me wrong the shine and wet look it leaves is simply stunning but durability is bloody awful 2 layers and V7 to finish **** poor.
> 
> The amount of people though that say "its not meant to be durable", on the bottle it clearly states "Black Light Radiant Finish is crafted and formulated especially for car lovers who aim for the smoothest , sharpest and wettest reflection possible with strong durability ,ease of application and anti static property."
> 
> Only thing i got out of it was a great wet look.
> 
> Back to the CG 50/50 wax for me.


Really Steve rates the durability very highly


----------



## Grizzle

david g said:


> Really Steve rates the durability very highly


He's a slut though :lol:

It PERSONALLY wasnt for me mate hence why i popped down for some 50/50 ohhhh how i have missed the old dependable  :thumb: a drive from aberdeen and back yesterday and overnight showers it still looks immense


----------



## alan_mcc

I've always liked RainX, on the windscreen you won't even get 3 weeks out of it but on side windows it'll last for months and months.

Think the wipers do really kill it.


----------



## Cops

Cops said:


> took advantage of halfords 3 for 2 offer yesterday, I got AG tar remover, AG Shampoo and AG fast glass. Read this thread today and they all get a mention!


Just to follow my own comment up, I used them all today.

AG Shampoo - did a good job, very little suds and doesnt smell as good as Mags gold class.

AG Tar remover - The underside of my sills were seriously caked in tar, it took me about an hour to do both sides and used 3/4 of the bottle. I dont have anything to compare it to but I guess it did the job...eventually.

AG Fast glass - This was the best of the three, dries really quickly so no smearing and way better than a cheap one I have been using.:thumb:

Incidentaly my least favorite product is an AG one also. Rubber and vinyl cleaner is rubbish. It actually makes vinyl look worse!
I also think that Z16 tyre shine makes your alloys filthy after a day or two


----------



## Ninj

Did you apply the Z16 with an applicator or just spray and wipe?


----------



## Cops

Ninj said:


> Did you apply the Z16 with an applicator or just spray and wipe?


just on a cloth and wipe, it comes in a non spray bottle and is very thin. It looks good but cant seem to keep it off my alloys, especially when it rains


----------



## Tim186

alan_mcc said:


> Think I'm gonna be the first person on here to say Wolf's Deironizer (Brake Duster) - used on a motorbike wheel, it turned all purple within about 5 mins but left it to dry for about 20 odd minutes (it was roasting hot), rinsed it off with the hose and it wasn't that clean in all fairness.
> 
> Rinsing was also a bit of effort.
> 
> The wheel was initially dry.
> 
> It may be because I didn't use the PW (didn't fancy it on a motorbike) or didn't brush it (don't usually brush wheels). However I do recall someone saying you get the same results with just a garden hose.
> 
> I applied it to the painted tank part of the bike and also let it dry (as per recommendations) and within a few minutes it had dried all streaky and with a sticky residue, ended up having to wash it off with 3m shampoo.
> 
> I would like to hear people's opinions as everybody seems to be impressed, and from pictures I've seen on here it does look very impressive it just didn't work for me.


I must admit I was very disappointed with this put a decent amount coat my wheels and left for 40 minutes and pw'd with the dirtblaster attachment and they were still pretty dirty afterwards even though they were never really that dirty before hand. Will give it another next time I wash the car and see if my mind is changed


----------



## magpieV6

erm Iron X Soap Gel for me


----------



## clcollins

Chemical Guys - New Car Smell

Doesn't smell like a new car, doesn't smell nice, doesn't last as long as promised (which is a happy coincidence in this instance)


----------



## martyp

Meg's Hot Shine Tire Spray.

Spraying it on makes a mess, applying it with a sponge just makes the tire look matte. Endurance is a million times better.


----------



## chrisc

Tyromania just did not do it for me hence sold in sales thread.not seen much about it either since it's launch
Autosmart silicone spray bubblegum smell's of vomit


----------



## MK1Campaign

3m tyre restorer. Didnt make the slightest difference to prepped tyres. Bought 3 bottles to lol


----------



## tzotzo

chemical guys xxx wax. major PITA to remove.


----------



## Captain Pugwash

chemical guys leather cleaner ...smells really nice but very watery and dont clean very well


----------



## vegasbaby

dodo purple haze for me, was just totally underwhelmed!


----------



## ClioToby

Chemical Guys New Car Smell
Chemical Guys Diablo Wheel Cleaner

Meguairs Quick Clay


----------



## CraigQQ

i got on fantastic with diablo at 1:10.. but not every product works for everyone :thumb:

auto finesse glisten is another for me..
wasn't as slick as i hoped for a QD.. didn't feel that nice to use..


----------



## Prism Detailing

I could create a list of products, just need to look at the back of a cupboard where all the redundant products are left, but every now and again i will go back and try a different technique, maybe something i have learned from a similar product etc....So i wouldnt take this thread as gospel unless you start to see common trends but even at that, somethings i like which others hate......

but BlackWOW, waste of money ! RainX is rubbish ! actually when i have time ill have a look in the cupboard.....lol


----------



## Eddy

tzotzo said:


> chemical guys xxx wax. major PITA to remove.


I'm guessing you applied it too thick as it should be incredibly easy to remove, at least in my experience.


----------



## Crash7

For me;

"Dodo Supernatural Wheel Cleaner"

It does nothing at all prior to agitation, and no more than shampoo afterwards!! 

Expensive and Best avoided!


----------



## tzotzo

Eddy said:


> I'm guessing you applied it too thick as it should be incredibly easy to remove, at least in my experience.


My first experience with paste waxes, and handwaxed it, so maybe its not for handwaxing. Maybe to thick. I m gonna give it a try using foam pad next time on a test bonnet so lets se what will happen.

It got superhard in a matter of secconds


----------



## chillihound

Product i'm most upset with trying are CONDOMS, tried them, she got pregnant anyway and the kid looks just like my neighbour.


----------



## stargazer

AG Bumper Care. I had more chance of Teflon sticking to my trim than this product.

After one rain shower it left streaks. All black trim was washed and scrubbed with G101, prior to application too. All instructions were read correctly. I have no idea what went wrong, but most certainly won't ever be using it again.


----------



## AcN

chillihound said:


> Product i'm most upset with trying are CONDOMS, tried them, she got pregnant anyway and the kid looks just like my neighbour.


HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH you made my day ! :lol:

For me, as above, the CG Blacklight... Okay about slickness and wet look, but damn, doesn't give much protection... Feels more like a glaze than anything else 

The CarPro ReLOAD is weird to me. The sheeting is freaking unbelievably GREAT, but on windscreens, it doesn't last more than 2 to 3 weeks (i give it 1 week on the edges of the windscreen where the blades stop and go backward, and i treat my blades every time i clean my glasses), unless the 4 months stated are only for the paintwork


----------



## EcosseGP

I know this gets great reviews from a lot of folk but I've struggled to get any results from Berryblast Endurance trim & tyre gel. Ive found that it's easy enough to go on but it's durability is lacking. Not sure if I'm using it right or if the plastic is just unsuitable. Tried it on one tyre & one section of trim for a comparison but after one days rain it appeared to have all washed off or ran .. Followed the instructions but wondered if I hadn't cleaned the plastic enough. Not had this problem before with the AG bumper care & wondered if it was due to the Berryblast being an oil based product .. Put off using it just now anyway ..


----------



## Laurie.J.M

Megs Tar and Bug Remover is hopeless, I've used it twice and never again, it did alright on bug remains after a little work but didn't even touch the tar, plus it was a pain to remove, you can't rinse it off it has to buffed and it makes right mess of microfibres. Zaino Clay bar did a better job with just one pass. 

Dodo supernatural was a little underwhelming, it left a nice finish but the lack of any smell spoilt it for me whilst applying it. 

I've found Collinite 476 to be very inconsistent, I've applied it onto the side and rear windows on my car and it beads now the same as it did when I applied it six months ago, but when I applied it onto my dad's black prelude it had gone from the bonnet and a couple of other panels within weeks.


----------



## Chicane

astonish tyre spray - crap. and aviod any JML products at all costs!


----------



## roy7

Turtle Wax Bug and Tar cleaner waste of a fiver ,Autoglym Bodywork shampoo got stuff in the pound shop that was as good ,Chemical Guys lemon and lime air freshner scent was nice but u had to spray it every 5 minutes,not knocking any of these brands cos they make other products that i love to use :thumb:


----------



## PaulinLincs

Anything made by megs (except the verso angle brush very good) And Poorboys spray & clean leaves a terrible hologramed finish.


----------



## PhantomMagician

Turtle Wax compound for me ...it did scratch my paint better than remove the scratch..
And 3M tire restorer, do nothing in my opinion

it's strange, i used complete line of Meguiar product, and they all did great job for me...even the water magnet do great ( but you only can use it when it dry )
In my opinion, they even surpass some more expensive product..
I've try some Zaino and autogylm , and always back to megs..

Only Meguiar body Solvant is dissapointed in my opinion, bassicly i think it's do nothing :wall: 

Haven't try their side lock brush


----------



## ozmale42

Optimum Hyper Polish Spray - After doing a lot of research when looking at alternatives to Menzerna this product "seemed" impressive. However didn't live up to my expectations and needed to get my Menzerna out of the cupboard to fix up the poor finish left by this stuff...

Also any odour eliminator you care to name. Both the Megs and Autoglym producs didn't do what they promised


----------



## Sirmally2

I'm afraid it has to be Turtlewax products for me. Wether im using them wrong or what but to be none of their products have the wow factor for me


----------



## Carshine

Again I have to say Dodo Juice Red Mist Tropical....Gave it a new try the other day after I waxed my bonnet with a Dodo wax...After buffing of the RMT the paint didn't feel smooth at all....felt almost like dry paint. Had to apply with another brand to get the gloss and shine I wanted.

Another Dodo Juice product I didn't like was the Basics of Bling Wash Pad. The sponge became too hard, felt like washing with a piece of styrofoam....


----------



## Rickyboy

For me it's go to be Dodo Juice Supernatural as it certainly didn't live up to the durability claims. Bought some Lime Prime and wasn't a major fan either.


----------



## bigmc

I'm not overly fussed with lime prime any more tbh.


----------



## Carshine

I saw someone mentioned the 3M Tyre Restorer...I can agree with the disappointing here...very weak durability.
I also tested the 3M Vinyl and leather restorer on some leather chairs I got. All the product did was to make the chairs so slick and slippery you almost fall on you **** when you try sit down...


----------



## Dodo Factory

Carshine said:


> Again I have to say Dodo Juice Red Mist Tropical....Gave it a new try the other day after I waxed my bonnet with a Dodo wax...After buffing of the RMT the paint didn't feel smooth at all....felt almost like dry paint. Had to apply with another brand to get the gloss and shine I wanted.


You're using it wrong - it shouldn't go over fresh wax. It even says so on the label - all you did was re-wet the wax underneath and disturb it, hence it didn't feel smooth.

Whilst many of these posts are 'fair comment', I do wonder how many of them have user error at their heart?


----------



## tom-225

Dodo Factory said:


> You're using it wrong - it shouldn't go over fresh wax. It even says so on the label - all you did was re-wet the wax underneath and disturb it, hence it didn't feel smooth.
> 
> Whilst many of these posts are 'fair comment', I do wonder how many of them have user error at their heart?


This is why i rarely take notice of a single persons comment on a product as with most products its more a case of how you use it than the product its self.


----------



## amiller

bigmc said:


> I'm not overly fussed with lime prime any more tbh.


It's probably my favourite detailing product ever. :speechles

Horses for courses and all that... :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

amiller said:


> It's probably my favourite detailing product ever. :speechles
> 
> Horses for courses and all that... :thumb:


if you can find it in that cave of products :lol:

one of mine has to be RG55, in itself the product wasn't bad.. but it was overhyped... with people telling me it looks as good as best of show and lasts much longer.
yet on my car best of show looked very marginally better and they lasted the same amount of time before it got to the point i would top it up with a new layer.

it is much cheaper ofcourse.. but i was set up for greatness and it fell short..

looked better than best of show on the white evo though, but for some reason the best of show didn't look to great on said evo, SN, shield, onyx and rg55 all looked better than it on the evo?
on my car nothing was as good..


----------



## Keir

I'm not sure what other's would say but I found Tardis to be lame. I used some on my wheel to remove tar spots ( which it did after a lot of rubbing/claying)


----------



## CraigQQ

Keir said:


> I'm not sure what other's would say but I found Tardis to be lame. I used some on my wheel to remove tar spots ( which it did after a lot of rubbing/claying)


really?

you didn't by anychance buy it on ebay?
some of them are watered down.

i find tardis even on big tar spots to be spot on (pardon the pun lol)


----------



## dann2707

CraigQQ said:


> really?
> 
> you didn't by anychance buy it on ebay?
> *some of them are watered down.*
> 
> i find tardis even on big tar spots to be spot on (pardon the pun lol)


Is there any evidence to back that up?


----------



## E38_ross

Keir said:


> I'm not sure what other's would say but I found Tardis to be lame. I used some on my wheel to remove tar spots ( which it did after a lot of rubbing/claying)


i'd be willing to bet if tardis took a while to shift it, it wasn't tar; and was more likely embedded brake dust/iron filings or something. seriously, tardis is sublime at shifting tar...but not brake dust


----------



## alan_mcc

you can't water Tardis down, it goes all milky when in contact with water (makes it safe for the environment or something apparently)

recall a thread where someone tried putting it through their foam lance... what do you think a foam lance does :lol: it dilutes!


----------



## Carshine

Dodo Factory said:


> You're using it wrong - it shouldn't go over fresh wax. It even says so on the label - all you did was re-wet the wax underneath and disturb it, hence it didn't feel smooth.
> 
> Whilst many of these posts are 'fair comment', I do wonder how many of them have user error at their heart?


Ok, then I failed this time. But I have also used RMT over cured wax to boost a little shine after wash, and I wasn't impressed. It didn't bead much either.


----------



## Bratwurst

Bilberry - not _bad_, just disappointing. The hype it gets on here is way over the top IMO and I find it is bettered or equalled by a whole host of other wheel cleaners. Unless it changes to some new recipe I'll be sticking with others.
Those generic blue drying towels with the red edge - rough, non-absorbent and just a poor performer. Again, some folk here love them. And yes I did wash them 'properly' to get them as soft as possible. My Wooly Mammoth (and every other cloth I own) is soooo soft, yet in the same wash this blue one is as rough as a badgers ar5e.
Wolfs Deironizer - maybe a surprise to most of you, I just expected this to be IronX with more of a cling, but I found it to be less potent and the cling/dwelltime being what made it work more. Again, the hype here made me try but I'll not be getting it again as I find IronX to work faster which is a huge plus to me. To be fair to Wolfs people, the cling will be what a whole bunch of folk want.
Different strokes for different blokes...


----------



## CraigQQ

i agree with the wolfs thing dennis.. IX is much better for my technique/wants

my blue with red edging towel is still soft.. but not as good as new like the rest of the towels.


----------



## silverback

Jelly bean air freshners. I know there not detailing products but they have gone right downhill imho. First one I got was awesome,then the last 2 I got lasted a week an then nothing. Sticking to california scents now,cherry for the win.


----------



## Deano

silverback said:


> Jelly bean air freshners. I know there not detailing products but they have gone right downhill imho. First one I got was awesome,then the last 2 I got lasted a week an then nothing. Sticking to california scents now,cherry for the win.


I'm glad you said that. i remembered my first one I got on a group buy on here (the blueberry) and it lasted for ages. i bought one from asda and it lasted about 5 days! i thought it was me.:lol:


----------



## silverback

Deano said:


> I'm glad you said that. i remembered my first one I got on a group buy on here (the blueberry) and it lasted for ages. i bought one from asda and it lasted about 5 days! i thought it was me.:lol:


I don't know if they have problems with the packaging or what, but they are nowhere near as strong as the first batch. Probably reducing the smell additive amount to save money.


----------



## Simply Clean

Mine has to be BLACKWOW, just cant get on with it:lol:


----------



## Alan W

Simply Clean said:


> Mine has to be BLACKWOW, just cant get on with it:lol:


The secret is preparation (as with most products), remove previous dressings and use a _very_ small amount, massaging well into the trim.  Remove any excess with a dry MF.

Alan W


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I find it depends on the plastic though Alan, it's great on some cars, but less so on others, for some reason...?


----------



## Alan W

RussZS said:


> I find it depends on the plastic though Alan, it's great on some cars, but less so on others, for some reason...?


Yes, the results on textured plastic are better than smooth plastic but this is true for most dressings other than the likes of C4.

Alan W


----------



## GJM

Keir said:


> I'm not sure what other's would say but I found Tardis to be lame. I used some on my wheel to remove tar spots ( which it did after a lot of rubbing/claying)


Majority seem to think it's amazing but I don't find it's that good at all.

I'd love to see a video of it on heavy tar.

I've just opened a fresh 5ltr from the rep and actually tried it on a Honda covered in quite light tar and again it didn't set the world alight.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Stjärnagloss Red Sno Foam :wall: It's like ink !


----------



## Minus8

AG Tyre dressing

Love AG products since most are decent quality and well within reach even for the most skint students but sorry, the tyre dressing just doesn't last


----------



## steveturbocal

BH Snow foam and AG Non acidic wheel cleaner


----------



## Bratwurst

BH snowfoam? Really??

Is it just coz it doesn't foam a lot? I think it's an excellent cleaner, way better than almost every other one I've tried.


----------



## Swell.gr

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Stjärnagloss Red Sno Foam :wall: It's like ink !


Agree .. like ink :wall:


----------



## CraigQQ

wolfs deironizer.. 
still discussing with jesse and the wolf so wont comment why yet.. give them a chance to explain/solve it first.

wolfs nano trim seemed grabby, but i think that was because i used gtechniq make up pads.. :lol: it knew.. it destroyed them!! 
(lol in honesty i think its meant to be used by microfibre application or foam)

like WGM i liked BH autofoam.

had major issues with z2 beading/sheeting failing after 2 weeks... but haven't retested yet.


----------



## Trip tdi

i agree jelly belly air freshners....


----------



## alan_mcc

CraigQQ said:


> *wolfs deironizer..
> still discussing with jesse and the wolf so wont comment why yet.. give them a chance to explain/solve it first.*


De-ironizer was pants in my experience.. it left black staining that was quite clearly brake dust and not 'brake fluid' or 'tyre dressing'. If brake fluid had been sprayed on the wheels (presumably hot) there wouldn't be much paint left - I speak from experience - and it wasn't tyre dressing considering they hadn't been dressed in months.

Had to use a lot to cover the whole wheel too, not worth £10 for a litre of non-dilutable product when you can get 5l of Smart Wheels for just a fiver more - which is great even at 10:1.


----------



## P4ULT

ive used wolfs and was not very impressed either imm gonna use another and see how much of a difference it makes i also seemed to use an awful lot. one thing i must mention was i used it on a hot day so may be a tad unfair. 

i have to say im very dubious of these fallout removers, but i will give one more a go but i will wait for someone to test them all together.


----------



## E38_ross

P4ULT said:


> ive used wolfs and was not very impressed either imm gonna use another and see how much of a difference it makes i also seemed to use an awful lot. one thing i must mention was i used it on a hot day so may be a tad unfair.
> 
> i have to say im very dubious of these fallout removers, but i will give one more a go but i will wait for someone to test them all together.


ironX is fantastic IMO.


----------



## GD ZS

AG alloy wheel seal. Gives a great shine, but dulls quickly, and doesn't seem to seal.......


----------



## weegaz22

Poorboys Trim Dressing....its just greasy, and if it rains it'll wash off trim and onto panels streaking them all ruining the look of the car.


----------



## Nath

AG Fast Glass. It seems to leave more streaks than Mr Muscle Glass cleaner. I've tried it on about 4 seperate occasions and never got on with it.


----------



## alan_mcc

Bizarre - I've had nothing but good results with it :thumb:


----------



## Jack Carter

alan_mcc said:


> Bizarre - I've had nothing but good results with it :thumb:


X2. I find it excellent.


----------



## Nath

alan_mcc said:


> Bizarre - I've had nothing but good results with it :thumb:


I know, its strange, i can get good results with megs glass cleaner and even ONR as a glass cleaner. Maybe i have a dodgy bottle of it? Still, nothing beats good old vinegar/de-ionised water mix.


----------



## Sparky160

Megs PlastX...bought it to remove extremely light scratches on motorbike fairing and didnt make one tiny bit of difference.


----------



## Sparky160

H2Auto said:


> AG Fast Glass. It seems to leave more streaks than Mr Muscle Glass cleaner. I've tried it on about 4 seperate occasions and never got on with it.


Always found this to be a great window cleaner and never left any streaking at all! Always found it better to apply sparingly to cloth first rather than spraying it directly to the window and then keeping a separate dry cloth for buffing! Works great everytime for me!:thumb:


----------



## CleanDetail

H2Auto said:


> I know, its strange, i can get good results with megs glass cleaner and even ONR as a glass cleaner. Maybe i have a dodgy bottle of it? Still, nothing beats good old vinegar/de-ionised water mix.


Watch the Vinegar, it kills your seals......

I actually really get on with the Ag glass cleaner. i always find using 2 cloths helps, spread and wipe with one, buff with the other. Always do that no matter what cleaner we use so thats prob why i get on with it...


----------



## TubbyTwo

Dodo Factory said:


> You're using it wrong - it shouldn't go over fresh wax. It even says so on the label - all you did was re-wet the wax underneath and disturb it, hence it didn't feel smooth.
> 
> Whilst many of these posts are 'fair comment', I do wonder how many of them have user error at their heart?


Alot of the time its down to user error, I have red mist and its fantastic stuff gives a fantastic wet glossy shine to my black paint. I usually give the car a going over a good few hours after waxing or the next morning.

Never had any problems. 

For me the worst products have to me Megs bug and tar remover and AG bug remover. Have tried loads of different ways and jsut cant get on with it.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

H2Auto said:


> AG Fast Glass. It seems to leave more streaks than Mr Muscle Glass cleaner. I've tried it on about 4 seperate occasions and never got on with it.


This is an odd one - I found the same and so left it. Had another go a year later and it worked a treat! Took me no time to do all the windows on the 110 (there are LOADS!) and the BM. Maybe it matures with age?!


----------



## toomanycitroens

AG Aquadry synthetic chamois.
Give it the benefit of the doubt 5 times now and it still p***es me off.
Leaves awful spots on black.


----------



## CraigQQ

aqua dry is [email protected] imo...

i gave mine one chance.. and it was worse than useless, so it was kicked to touch


----------



## toomanycitroens

CraigQQ said:


> aqua dry is [email protected] imo...
> 
> i gave mine one chance.. and it was worse than useless, so it was kicked to touch


Thanks for that, I thought it was me using it wrong:wave:


----------



## Nath

Nick_CD said:


> Watch the Vinegar, it kills your seals......
> 
> I actually really get on with the Ag glass cleaner. i always find using 2 cloths helps, spread and wipe with one, buff with the other. Always do that no matter what cleaner we use so thats prob why i get on with it...


Haha, i was joking about the vinegar. I have now got so used to using ONR that i always use it as my glass cleaner of choice. Using the two cloth method you mentioned. Maybe one day i'll try fast glass again.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Crash7 said:


> For me;
> 
> "Dodo Supernatural Wheel Cleaner"
> 
> It does nothing at all prior to agitation, and no more than shampoo afterwards!!
> 
> Expensive and Best avoided!


+1 :thumb:love DJ products but I wasted my time with SN Wheel Cleaner !

Also Dodo Juice Time to dry - soft drying towel - SN drying towel ..need more development .


----------



## pawlik

megs #95, 3M fcp or menz fg500 much much better,


----------



## M44T

Chemical guys new car smell ....... I wouldn't be happy if i bought a new car that smelt like an uncleaned hospital.


----------



## nick.s

M44T said:


> Chemical guys new car smell ....... I wouldn't be happy if i bought a new car that smelt like an uncleaned hospital.


Is it really like that? I'd be surprised if it's anything as bad as a dirty ward.

For me, I've yet to be totally disappointed with a product when I look at what it is aimed for. Take Megs GC Liquid Wax. When you compare it to a 'wax wax' such as 476s, it is below par, but when you take it for what it is (quick and easy), it does exactly what it says on the tin (well, bottle, but that's just semantics).


----------



## rds1985

Black fire tyre dressing-expensive and just a greasy mess...


----------



## M44T

nick.s said:


> Is it really like that? I'd be surprised if it's anything as bad as a dirty ward.
> 
> For me, I've yet to be totally disappointed with a product when I look at what it is aimed for. Take Megs GC Liquid Wax. When you compare it to a 'wax wax' such as 476s, it is below par, but when you take it for what it is (quick and easy), it does exactly what it says on the tin (well, bottle, but that's just semantics).


Its horrible, i thought it was just me so i asked my mom, who said it reminded her of the school nurse, and my sister said mouldy wood.


----------



## Grizzle

rds1985 said:


> Black fire tyre dressing-expensive and just a greasy mess...


really??...shame i love it as well, depending on how much is left in your bottle i'll take it off you.


----------



## CraigQQ

Auto Finese citrus power, glisten and crystal all disappointed me in ways.


----------



## Grizzle

CraigQQ said:


> Auto Finese citrus power, glisten and crystal all disappointed me in ways.


Why??...you weren't smoking near them again were you :lol:

For me its CG Blacklight, fantastic looks ZERO durability same goes with V7 give me Z8 or my new Fav Britemax spray and shine any day :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

:lol:

citrus power only worked on protected cars(although i was just told i must be working on "some right sheds" last time I said this)

glisten is too oily to work as a quick detailing spray imo.. and doesn't offer the protection to make it worth while fannying about with it.

crystal went extremely static on hot windows in direct sunlight, but was told this is either a reaction with a glass product or bad tints.. as you know my tints are factory tinted glass not coatings, and it didn't react in the shade on the same use, with the same cloth, and turtle clear vue didn't react on the hot sunlit windows.. 

crystal is good in the shade, and works well on computer screens/tv screens/sat navs ect..
but we all have to work in sunlight sometimes so can't use an un reliable glass cleaner and hope it wont react..


----------



## CraigQQ

your right.. durability on blacklight is pants.. 
but i do like v7 :lol:
not tried the z8 or britemax gear though.


----------



## Grizzle

CraigQQ said:


> your right.. durability on blacklight is pants..
> but i do like v7 :lol:
> not tried the z8 or britemax gear though.


i'll bring them along at the next meet mate.


----------



## Prism Detailing

Are we able to try the match test on them ? lol


----------



## Grizzle

Prism Detailing said:


> Are we able to try the match test on them ? lol


oh yes no problem but i think there is only one winner on that i'm afraid Robert


----------



## CraigQQ

i want to match test erverything


----------



## Leemack

Match test what and why?


----------



## Grizzle

For legal reasons we cant say anything further mate.


----------



## Leemack

Screw legal reasons


----------



## CraigQQ

Sorry lee more hassle than its worth


----------



## Leemack

I understand


----------



## burgmo3

Oxy clean with scotch guard upholstery cleaner. I can't get the stink out of my car.


----------



## pawlik

Grizzle said:


> Why??...you weren't smoking near them again were you :lol:
> 
> For me its CG Blacklight, fantastic looks ZERO durability same goes with V7 give me Z8 or my new Fav Britemax spray and shine any day :thumb:


really?:doublesho many of detail shops sell it like sealant... Zero durability is week? 2 weeks? or 1 carwash?


----------



## CraigQQ

pawlik i see your in lithuania.. dont know too much about the weather there..

here in scotland we get a lot of rain, and durabilty is about 2-3 weeks to what ive seen..


----------



## Leemack

I have to admit, I haven't tried Blacklight but i did think it had more durability - Live and learn i suppose


----------



## pawlik

Woteva said:


> Pretty much every over the counter Meguiar's product I've purchased. And there have been a lot!!


Me too... i have read a tons of posts, where people just love Megs products, but for me they just disappointing.


----------



## pawlik

CraigQQ said:


> pawlik i see your in lithuania.. dont know too much about the weather there..
> 
> here in scotland we get a lot of rain, and durabilty is about 2-3 weeks to what ive seen..


in LT we also have a lot of rain in summer period, especially autumn and wery cold winter period average -17, -20, and tons even megatons salt on the road


----------



## CraigQQ

i'd expect 2-3 weeks in the summer/autumn months and 1-2 weeks in the winter months then pawlik..

summer sounds similar to here.. winter sounds worse.


----------



## pawlik

CraigQQ said:


> i'd expect 2-3 weeks in the summer/autumn months and 1-2 weeks in the winter months then pawlik..
> 
> summer sounds similar to here.. winter sounds worse.


Thank's CraigQQ a lot. Here in LT is very bad situation with detailing, nobody sell good stuff, after long searching i found just AutoMagic and Meguiar's dealers. AutoMagic quality is low IMHO and Megs dealer is idiot!!! When i ask about #105 his tell me : eeeee... what is this???... So only way for me it's ebay and a lot time spending in DW reading posts about sealants, polishes and etc. just to know next time what to order. Blacklight remove from the list. Thank's one more time.


----------



## VZSS250

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Also Dodo Juice Time to dry - soft drying towel - SN drying towel ..need more development .


Maxi, I have to say that IMO your comment about needing more development aplies to the whole DJ range. Take the crystallisation in the waxes - aweful. You won't find Zymol selling waxes with crystallisation issues (Swissvax you will, but not as bad as DJ waxes). Also, the colour dyes in the waxes and cleansers need to be toned back to avoid staining MFs.

One thing DJ do not have to improve - their marketing.


----------



## CraigQQ

Showshine said:


> I have to admit, I haven't tried Blacklight but i did think it had more durability - Live and learn i suppose


well as with all products theres no ********** way to tell if its gone once beading ect goes..

but the reason most think its so durable is due to the v7 top ups.. thats why gives nice beading and sheeting.

i think theres a lot of people not realising how much effect a quick detailer has on wax when they are stating how long there wax lasts/lasted...

i could claim zaino z2 lasted 2 years if i was topping it up every two weeks with z8.. (nothing against or for Zaino lol.. just the first that came to mind)

afaik there isn't a surefire test of how long anything will last..


----------



## chrisc

Wolfs nano trim not worth the cash for £20 for 150ml works on some not on others.Lasted two washes on my van for same price could have got 5ltrs of Autosmart trim wizard.

Kwazar sprayers dont waste cash break easy only used g101 about 3 times or around that in one and it broke.


----------



## David

black wow


----------



## chrisc

CraigQQ said:


> well as with all products theres no ********** way to tell if its gone once beading ect goes..
> 
> but the reason most think its so durable is due to the v7 top ups.. thats why gives nice beading and sheeting.
> 
> i think theres a lot of people not realising how much effect a quick detailer has on wax when they are stating how long there wax lasts/lasted...
> 
> i could claim zaino z2 lasted 2 years if i was topping it up every two weeks with z8.. (nothing against or for Zaino lol.. just the first that came to mind)
> 
> afaik there isn't a surefire test of how long anything will last..


Spot on that's why i dont use the stuff:thumb:


----------



## Guest

Dodo SN Shampoo, I don't know if I was expecting too much from it but it didn't have enough cleaning power or lub for me, no matter what ratio I try. Lost faith and patience in my SN drying towel too. It's put me off the Dodo range to the point where I won't buy or try any more.
The above have been replaced by CG Glossworkz and a CG Wooly Mammoth drying towel, tomorrow will be their first outing.


----------



## Bratwurst

Nice move, they're both excellent.


----------



## Mike k

Swarfega tar spot remover, is an aerosol, and is total utter crap. Sprayed it on the sills and it did nothing, even when i tried to agitate the affected areas with a cloth it did nothing at all.
Im just glad i didnt buy it, was something we sell at work and i tried it on one of the company vans i cleaned.


----------



## Spuj

VZSS250 said:


> Maxi, I have to say that IMO your comment about needing more development aplies to the whole DJ range. Take the crystallisation in the waxes - aweful. You won't find Zymol selling waxes with crystallisation issues (Swissvax you will, but not as bad as DJ waxes). Also, the colour dyes in the waxes and cleansers need to be toned back to avoid staining MFs.
> 
> One thing DJ do not have to improve - their marketing.


Really? The whole range?

I have to strongly disagree as most of their products are pretty spot on, although there are some that could do with a bit more work, each to their own ofc :thumb:

Never ever come across the crystallisation, happy to talk in PM as to not fill the thread as would like to know more!


----------



## WannaBd

Autosmart duet, it didn't sheet water very well as many claim, still had to use a/s aqua wax to help dry it off, but aqua wax i couldn't work without it!


----------



## k9vnd

Overated glasur for me, bought after few reviews and would'nt be worth more than £49.99 in my book's, although in it's defence i haven't tried it on other colour's but was bought for my own car in which i feel a lower priced beat's it hand's down.


----------



## rossmuir1978

bilberry wheel cleaner for me - done hee haw !!


----------



## stumac77

has to be autoglyme shampoo for me


----------



## MarkSmith

Think I have to add Poorboys Trim Restorer to this lid. Just could not get a nice finish with it - shame, as I love all the Poorboys Waxes & Polishes


----------



## Wilco

Cg blacklight. I know its been mentioned but after reading everyones thoughts saying how good it is i thought i'd be blown away. I wasn't. It didn't last and was nothing special imo. Same could be said for v7.


----------



## Jack Carter

Wilco said:


> Cg blacklight. I know its been mentioned but after reading everyones thoughts saying how good it is i thought i'd be blown away. I wasn't. It didn't last and was nothing special imo. Same could be said for v7.


Each to their own. I find both products brilliant (on a metallic Grey, light Metallic Blue & Dark Metallic Blue)


----------



## Wilco

Jack Carter said:


> Each to their own. I find both products brilliant (on a metallic Grey, light Metallic Blue & Dark Metallic Blue)


This was on a metallic black, maybe i just hoped for too much? I'll have a go on my dads dark blue Volvo when the weather picks up again. How long did the beading last for you? After a week mine had gone.


----------



## Jack Carter

Wilco said:


> This was on a metallic black, maybe i just hoped for too much? I'll have a go on my dads dark blue Volvo when the weather picks up again. How long did the beading last for you? After a week mine had gone.


One of the cars is a garage queen, so it's lasted 12 months as of yet :lol:

To be fair, the blacklight was layered on top of EZ Creme Glaze, then I put 2 coats of 50/50 on top of the blacklight. It's beading away on my daily runner after 8 or 9 weeks..... That includes a weekly 2BM wash with CG CW&G.

:thumb:


----------



## Wilco

Jack Carter said:


> One of the cars is a garage queen, so it's lasted 12 months as of yet :lol:
> 
> To be fair, the blacklight was layered on top of EZ Creme Glaze, then I put 2 coats of 50/50 on top of the blacklight. It's beading away on my daily runner after 8 or 9 weeks..... That includes a weekly 2BM wash with CG CW&G.
> 
> :thumb:


Fair enough, I think if i layed some wax down on top i'd have got similar results but i just applied 2 coats of BL followed with the v7 a couple of hours later, as said i'll give it another bash in the new year


----------



## Jack Carter

Wilco said:


> Fair enough, I think if i layed some wax down on top i'd have got similar results but i just applied 2 coats of BL followed with the v7 a couple of hours later, as said i'll give it another bash in the new year


Yep, forgot to mention. I always finish off with a spritz of V7. I think it just gives it that nice "edge" as well as adding to the durability.


----------



## moosh

Jack Carter said:


> One of the cars is a garage queen, so it's lasted 12 months as of yet :lol:
> 
> To be fair, the blacklight was layered on top of EZ Creme Glaze, then I put 2 coats of 50/50 on top of the blacklight. It's beading away on my daily runner after 8 or 9 weeks..... That includes a weekly 2BM wash with CG CW&G.
> 
> :thumb:


So really your black light is like tomato in a blt sandwich?

It's got a great base and protected by two layers of wax so may be not such a great case in BL's defense? Lol

I used it on a black corsa a white Honda and a red golf and it lasted no longer than two weeks it was most disapointing after all the hype and its yet to be confirmed what it actually is


----------



## chrisc

WannaBd said:


> Autosmart duet, it didn't sheet water very well as many claim, still had to use a/s aqua wax to help dry it off, but aqua wax i couldn't work without it!


it wont on a unprotected car but on a protected car it's very good:thumb:


----------



## Wilco

moosh said:


> So really your black light is like tomato in a blt sandwich?
> 
> It's got a great base and protected by two layers of wax so may be not such a great case in BL's defense? Lol
> 
> I used it on a black corsa a white Honda and a red golf and it lasted no longer than two weeks it was most disapointing after all the hype and its yet to be confirmed what it actually is


Pretty much exactly what i thought lol


----------



## Jack Carter

Wilco said:


> Pretty much exactly what i thought lol


It works for me, but as is usually the case - not for others. V7 which was also listed as disappointing also works well for me and keeps up the protection.


----------



## phillipnoke

*Gtechniq G1 ClearVision Smart Glass*

The most glass product thing i have used hard work to apply etc


----------



## eugoogoly

Meguiars rich leather cleaner/conditioner wipes. Tried these yesterday on one seat. Aboslute crap. Left the seat extremely shiny and feeling not right. They also have quite an unpleasant smell which lingered in the car.


----------



## alan_mcc

phillipnoke said:


> The most glass product thing i have used hard work to apply etc


Zero compromise considering you get 30,000 miles/3 years stated durability out of it.


----------



## Serapth

Blackwow. Just cant seem to get on with it. Used it on my corsa and it looked amazing until a few days later when it rained. I only used a tiny bit, in fact after doing all 4 arches,bumper tops,bumpstrips,door handles and scuttle panel if you looked at the bottle it didnt look like i had used any.


----------



## insanejim69

Megs Waffle Weave Drying Towel.  ......... just terrible, doesn't soak up water at all, and is very hard to wring out  

and the 2nd is ........ ( a dodo product, even though I am a big fan and get on with 99% of their products) on my car it just doesn't work properly (Flame Red Astra, no lacquer, just solid Red paint.) ..... 

Lime Prime - Just can't get it to stop streaking  ........ easy to remove the streak marks with a detailer spray, but its a bit of a pain TBH. Although when it finally comes off it looks fantastic. Its still a pain having to go over each panel twice with different products  Yet Lime Prime Lite doesn't have that effect at all.

James


----------



## Blueberry

insanejim69 said:


> Megs Waffle Weave Drying Towel.  ......... just terrible, doesn't soak up water at all, and is very hard to wring out
> 
> and the 2nd is ........ ( a dodo product, even though I am a big fan and get on with 99% of their products) on my car it just doesn't work properly (Flame Red Astra, no lacquer, just solid Red paint.) .....
> 
> Lime Prime - Just can't get it to stop streaking  ........ easy to remove the streak marks with a detailer spray, but its a bit of a pain TBH. Although when it finally comes off it looks fantastic. Its still a pain having to go over each panel twice with different products  Yet Lime Prime Lite doesn't have that effect at all.
> 
> James


I've found the opposite to you. On my last car, red Tigra convertible I used Dodo Lime Prime on it and I absolutely loved it. Couldn't get on with Lime Prime Lite though - streaks happened to me with that. Strange things happen differently to different people.


----------



## moosh

insanejim69 said:


> Megs Waffle Weave Drying Towel.  ......... just terrible, doesn't soak up water at all, and is very hard to wring out
> 
> and the 2nd is ........ ( a dodo product, even though I am a big fan and get on with 99% of their products) on my car it just doesn't work properly (Flame Red Astra, no lacquer, just solid Red paint.) .....
> 
> Lime Prime - Just can't get it to stop streaking  ........ easy to remove the streak marks with a detailer spray, but its a bit of a pain TBH. Although when it finally comes off it looks fantastic. Its still a pain having to go over each panel twice with different products  Yet Lime Prime Lite doesn't have that effect at all.
> 
> James


Hey james,

With Ref to lime prime, i got that on a faded escort cosworth i did and the reason for it is the oils in the product fill the oxidised paint and becomes a mission to remove. Solution is to correct the car and cut the oxidised paint off and then it should work fine.

Need for speed will work fine on your car mate perhaps give that a bash :thumb:


----------



## derbigofast

one I don't get on with is the meguires deep crystal 3 step system and for the work you'v got to put in it just isn't worth is


----------



## rsblue

AS glass glow!!!!!! just smears dont clean!! hate the stuff


----------



## Tazz

ag tyre shine spray thing, for me

found it really watery and weak, didnt even last a day

in hind sight as well, simoniz glass cleaner, though it was brill at first till i tried ag fast glass, i like simoniz products, but the glass cleaner i would only use in an emergency now, streaks quite bad


----------



## SarahAnn

Autofinesse crystal - found it just smeared


----------



## andy monty

derbigofast said:


> one I don't get on with is the meguires deep crystal 3 step system and for the work you'v got to put in it just isn't worth is


I agree its paint cleanser isn't bad the polish is mediocre as for the carnubra wax dont think it lasted a week in summer

(i gave it away to my cousin :devil: )


----------



## green-blood

Any of those rubbish "ICE" products....


----------



## andy monty

Walesy. said:


> Meguiars Gold class wax and NXT + the associated shampoo's.


There is something in those 2 shampoos my skin Really doesn't like both cause the skin to peel off my hands (and no i wasn't using it neat)  managed to use them up though wearing gloves.........


----------



## weemax

Funnily enough, i dont think ive ever came across a product i was disappointed with... 

I think they are do what they say on the tin & do it pretty well.


----------



## buckrogers21stc

Carplan Black bumper and Trim Wax.

Dont know how I even came to posses it but its just messy and crap.


----------



## davewhitt

Victoria Wax - Super Soap just can't get it to foam up ,it's ok in the bucket but there none on the mit.

or may be its just like that ,i don't know


----------



## -Raven-

davewhitt said:


> Victoria Wax - Super Soap just can't get it to foam up ,it's ok in the bucket but there none on the mit.
> 
> or may be its just like that ,i don't know


It's just how it is.

I like this one for a no nonsense wash, It doesn't alter looks at all. That's a good thing.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

AG Ultimate deep shine for me just didnt got on with it


----------



## Ns1980

Another for me was Swissvax Protection. I find a mainstream trim dressing does as good a job for much less. I now use AF Revive and am chuffed to bits with the finish and protection (beading is great on my rear wiper arm & wing mirror 'arms')


----------



## The Cueball

the permanon range, or permaNOT as I now call them... didn't rate them in any way.

:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

what's up with them Cue..? never tried them myself :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

alan_mcc said:


> what's up with them Cue..? never tried them myself :thumb:


I think they are just overrated crap... the LSP lasted less than a week on my car and another one...

but of course... I can't use it properly... according to the people that have vested interests in the range :wall::wall: :wall::lol:

the rest of the smaples were nothing new or better than I use at the moment.. so pointless for me.

:thumb:


----------



## bigmc

What makes you think it's only lasted a week Cue? I've got no vested interest just curiosity.


----------



## The Cueball

bigmc said:


> What makes you think it's only lasted a week Cue? I've got no vested interest just curiosity.


the cars looked s**t, the muck etc was stuck on, there was no sheeting or beading even after giving them a wash...

certainly not anything like being up to 80% easier to clean... as their website claims 

anyway, as with most of the "newer" products coming out these days, I'm sure it's all my fault...

:thumb:


----------



## bigmc

Been there and fell into the money trap of new ultra durable products only to fall back to the likes of megs #16 etc. when they fail.


----------



## The Cueball

bigmc said:


> Been there and fell into the money trap of new ultra durable products only to fall back to the likes of megs #16 etc. when they fail.


yeah, a couple of thin coats and away you go... nothing hard or strange about it...

:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

Wolfs De-ironiser was one that got me, just thought it was crap. Used it here.

But the thing is, I see lots of people getting cracking results from it, and I really want it to work, so it must be the way I use it. Apparently I didn't leave it to dwell long enough, but I'm not gonna wait 4 hours to rinse the wheels.

Might get some IX instead. :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

Oh and Meg's #16 is a cracking wax.. used it on my first 'proper' detail. Spot the tin :thumb:. Unfortunately I applied it way too thick and left for about half an hour to cure - took ages to buff, especially with damp conditions.


----------



## The Cueball

alan_mcc said:


> Wolfs De-ironiser was one that got me, just thought it was crap. Used it here.
> 
> But the thing is, I see lots of people getting cracking results from it, and I really want it to work, so it must be the way I use it. Apparently I didn't leave it to dwell long enough, but I'm not gonna wait 4 hours to rinse the wheels.
> 
> Might get some IX instead. :thumb:


I normally spray the Wolf's on the wheels, then snow foam the car, leave, get my buckets all sorted, then PW everything off... maybe leaving it for about 10-15 minutes....

:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

I left it for about 10 minutes in pretty warm conditions.. mustn't of left it long enough I guess. It's the cost that's appealing - £10 for a litre is pretty good.


----------



## The Doctor

The Cueball said:


> the permanon range, or permaNOT as I now call them... didn't rate them in any way.
> 
> :thumb:


Used the permanon aircraft supershine on my wheels as a top up for g-techniq c1. Wish I hadn't bothered! Very disappointing. The wheels lost most of their self cleaning ability and the water repellency was reduced greatly. Tried it on the side windows and it gave poor results. The roll off effect was very poor and lasted a week or two.. Maybe I did something wrong but I didn't think it was anything ground breaking.

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisc

Not that I find dissapointing but after useing autobrite and autofinnese is it me or is it the same stuff?
tough coat=shine and seal
tripple=euporia or what ever they call it
It's the brasso smell what seems to give it away


----------



## Alzak

Gtechniq G1 for me taken off windscreen after 2 months ...


----------



## CraigQQ

The Doctor said:


> Used the permanon aircraft supershine on my wheels as a top up for g-techniq c1. Wish I hadn't bothered! Very disappointing. The wheels lost most of their self cleaning ability and the water repellency was reduced greatly. Tried it on the side windows and it gave poor results. The roll off effect was very poor and lasted a week or two.. Maybe I did something wrong but I didn't think it was anything ground breaking.
> 
> Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


I found on wheels the permanon supershine tended to make brake dust stick to the wheels!! the reverse of what you want lol


----------



## Ross

Another over hyped product not often that happens


----------



## The Doctor

CraigQQ said:


> I found on wheels the permanon supershine tended to make brake dust stick to the wheels!! the reverse of what you want lol


As I type this I'm sat in the garage looking at my front wheels and after being driven once 40 miles since the last clean they are absolutely filthy. You may have a very valid point Craig.

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

The most dissapointing product for me im not naming , but for the cost in such a small bottle with the longest quoted protection scale the water spotting that needs to be removed by machine polisher has p1ssed off a few of my customers. Not impressed and wont be used again , im not alone.


----------



## geoff.mac

somewhat negates the need for this thread ^^^^^

unless its cryptic disappointing products :lol:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

geoff.mac said:


> somewhat negates the need for this thread ^^^^^
> 
> unless its cryptic disappointing products :lol:


Well its not whats in your avatar


----------



## burger

Wouldn't b a quartz coating would it?


----------



## bigmc

C1, aquartz?


----------



## R0B

Gonna throw in BOS to this thread as it didnt do anything for me


----------



## CraigQQ

we are no longer friends ROB!!! 

:lol:
I actually prefer shield to BOS.. although CR beats both haha..


----------



## evotuning

Why bother with such



> not naming


nonsense ? Because this specific manufacturer also advertise here ? are You affraid of naming it in public ?  Either name it, like everyone else did in this topic, or don't mention it at all , can't see any point in such actions.


----------



## Grizzle

The Cueball said:


> the permanon range, or permaNOT as I now call them... didn't rate them in any way.
> 
> :thumb:


Agreed was pi-ss poor permanon in my books.



Alzak said:


> Gtechniq G1 for me taken off windscreen after 2 months ...


Watch out E38 Ross will be after you now :lol:



HeavenlyDetail said:


> The most dissapointing product for me im not naming , but for the cost in such a small bottle with the longest quoted protection scale the water spotting that needs to be removed by machine polisher has p1ssed off a few of my customers. Not impressed and wont be used again , im not alone.


Sitting on the fence again i see Mark, grow some balls and tell us


----------



## Grizzle

evotuning said:


> Why bother with such
> 
> nonsense ? Because this specific manufacturer also advertise here ? are You affraid of naming it in public ?  Either name it, like everyone else did in this topic, or don't mention it at all , can't see any point in such actions.


Totally agree. :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

chrisc said:


> Not that I find dissapointing but after useing autobrite and autofinnese is it me or is it the same stuff?
> tough coat=shine and seal
> tripple=euporia or what ever they call it
> It's the brasso smell what seems to give it away


Tough Coat is VERY similar to Seal & Protect.. I've used both and they are great product(s), will be sticking to autobrite's version though due to price. 500ml from autobrite is cheaper than 250ml from autofinesse.


----------



## chrisc

Chemical guys coconut air freshner **** poor smells very nice but dont last long at all.Shame as stripper scent even gets rid of smells bio brisk wont.And stripper lasts ages.


----------



## -Raven-

alan_mcc said:


> Tough Coat is VERY similar to Seal & Protect.. I've used both and they are great product(s), will be sticking to autobrite's version though due to price. 500ml from autobrite is cheaper than 250ml from autofinesse.


Ok, who's going to compare Autobrites 4 new waxes to the 4 Autofinesse ones?


----------



## alan_mcc

Someone with too much money :thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn

type[r]+ said:


> Ok, who's going to compare Autobrites 4 new waxes to the 4 Autofinesse ones?


I haven't got any Autobrite wax but the tub of Autofinesse wax that i bought on here is now back in the 'for sale' section. It will be on it's 4th owner soon :lol:


----------



## -Raven-

SarahAnn said:


> I haven't got any Autobrite wax but the tub of Autofinesse wax that i bought on here is now back in the 'for sale' section. It will be on it's 4th owner soon :lol:


4th owner! That wax gets around!!!

I've got a tub of Naviwax that has literally been around the world, and visited a few continents! I'm the second owner though!


----------



## SarahAnn

The Cueball said:


> the permanon range, or permaNOT as I now call them... didn't rate them in any way.
> 
> :thumb:


Ive given my Permanon away (well i will have when i drop it off at a nice man's house)


----------



## MarkSmith

SarahAnn said:


> I haven't got any Autobrite wax but the tub of Autofinesse wax that i bought on here is now back in the 'for sale' section. It will be on it's 4th owner soon :lol:


LOL - Must admit, the AF Soul was not my favourite wax - it was ok and good to use for the little bit I did with it, but it could not replace my Bouncers 22.

But I do LOVE all the other Auto Finesse range


----------



## moosh

SarahAnn said:


> I haven't got any Autobrite wax but the tub of Autofinesse wax that i bought on here is now back in the 'for sale' section. It will be on it's 4th owner soon :lol:


Hey Sarah did you not win or score a pot of af desire?


----------



## IanG

moosh said:


> Hey Sarah did you not win or score a pot of af desire?


Now that's a brave post :doublesho


----------



## SarahAnn

moosh said:


> Hey Sarah did you not win or score a pot of af desire?


No i didnt. I got bored with the hype about it all didnt even bother trying to win one and i wasn't a pro detailer who got a free pot either :lol:

To be honest, after speaking to a few chaps who had been detailing a lot longer than me, they suggested products that had been around longer but were less than half the price so i sold all my AF stuff to Mark Smith. 
I didnt realise that the same stuff was out there for a lot less til the guys on here told me :thumb:


----------



## moosh

IanG said:


> Now that's a brave post :doublesho


How? It's a question no:thumb:t a challenge fella


----------



## evotuning

SarahAnn said:


> No i didnt. I got bored with the hype about it all didnt even bother trying to win one and i wasn't a pro detailer who got a free pot either :lol:
> 
> To be honest, after speaking to a few chaps who had been detailing a lot longer than me, they *suggested products* that had been around longer but were less than half the price so i sold all my AF stuff to Mark Smith.
> I didnt realise that the *same stuff* was out there for a lot less til the guys on here told me :thumb:


What exactly is this "same stuff" ?


----------



## SarahAnn

evotuning said:


> What exactly is this "same stuff" ?


I didnt mean their wax, i meant more sealants etc and there was a thread about it earlier today i was reading


----------



## moosh

SarahAnn said:


> No i didnt. I got bored with the hype about it all didnt even bother trying to win one and i wasn't a pro detailer who got a free pot either :lol:
> 
> To be honest, after speaking to a few chaps who had been detailing a lot longer than me, they suggested products that had been around longer but were less than half the price so i sold all my AF stuff to Mark Smith.
> I didnt realise that the same stuff was out there for a lot less til the guys on here told me :thumb:


cool cool, did you win something lately?! Lol there's that many forum names that are nearly the same I might be totally wrong :wall:

I found the same thing out about 6 wks ago  shame I got pulled in by the hype to but the stuff was good so all was not lost.

It's a shame so many new firms popping up all selling the same stuff labelled differently and made slightly differently but ultimately generic products from commercial chemical companies.


----------



## SarahAnn

moosh said:


> cool cool, did you win something lately?! Lol there's that many forum names that are nearly the same I might be totally wrong :wall:
> 
> I found the same thing out about 6 wks ago  shame I got pulled in by the hype to but the stuff was good so all was not lost.
> 
> It's a shame so many new firms popping up all selling the same stuff labelled differently and made slightly differently but ultimately generic products from commercial chemical companies.


Hi moosh, i won the tshirt and print in one of Viper's latest comps (new year comp?). There were so many comps, i think that was it  I'm auctioning the print when i know a bit more about it so i can donate the cash to the hospital ward who looked after my dad when he had his kidney transplant :thumb:


----------



## moosh

SarahAnn said:


> Hi moosh, i won the tshirt and print in one of Viper's latest comps (new year comp?). There were so many comps, i think that was it  I'm auctioning the print when i know a bit more about it so i can donate the cash to the hospital ward who looked after my dad when he had his kidney transplant :thumb:


Oops thats what it was the t shirt :wall: :lol: congrats :thumb:


----------



## Storry

Meguiars bug and tar remover. It basically didn't really do anything but dry up quickly leaving white spots!


----------



## B005TED-G

Storry said:


> Meguiars bug and tar remover. It basically didn't really do anything but dry up quickly leaving white spots!


+1 - By far the most useless product I've used. Second to that is a Megs Terry towel drying cloth. Utterly useless , I now use it to clean my wheels.


----------



## za.64

g1, over hyped and no better than rainx, applied on a new windscreen, followed the instuctions to the letter and it still smears.
needless to say i wont use it again and i have three quarters on a bottle left.


----------



## za.64

Alzak said:


> Gtechniq G1 for me taken off windscreen after 2 months ...


how did you get the stuff off?


----------



## pee

za.64 said:


> how did you get the stuff off?


Ipa. Should get it off


----------



## louisa

Wol'f Body Wrap

Fiddly to use, needs 24 hours to cure and is no better than other nano sealants on the market.


----------



## Jesse74

louisa said:


> Wol'f Body Wrap
> 
> Fiddly to use, needs 24 hours to cure and is no better than other nano sealants on the market.


All nano sealants need at least 24 hours to cure. What made it "fiddly" to use?


----------



## DesertDog

WBW is no "fiddlier" than any other sealant. Works best if the surface is well prepped and wiped down with IPA first....unless I'm missing something?


----------



## markbob917

for me - quite a lot of the dodo juice range. now dont get me wrong i know a lot of people on here love them but for me a lot of their stuff is over hyped and over priced. they do do a few things which are brilliant though - red mist for one. also theyre finger mitt applicator? you can easily pay up to a fiver for it and yet if you buy a megs applicator, cut it in half and turn it inside out its the same exact thing - this isnt a hate on DJ though to make it clear as ive still to try some of their stuff but out of what ive tried so far i feel the hype is too much and that isnt their fault at all - plus it could also be my skills :lol:


----------



## DMH-01

AG Instant Tyre Dressing
AG Alloy Wheel Seal


----------



## B-mah

My Ex wife :devil:


----------



## Bratwurst

B-mah said:


> My Ex wife :devil:


Aye, same here :doublesho 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## matmak81

Megs nxt spray wax, was literally dog **** in a bottle threw it in the bin


----------



## Bratwurst

matmak81 said:


> dog **** in a bottle


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## AaronGTi

CG Stripper Scent.

Stinks of cheap sh1t perfume.


----------



## alan_mcc

So it smells like a stripper then?

....:thumb:


----------



## great gonzo

alan_mcc said:


> So it smells like a stripper then?
> 
> ....:thumb:


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## AaronGTi

alan_mcc said:


> So it smells like a stripper then?
> 
> ....:thumb:


depends what strippers you've been to?
If its the local slag who dances on the tables down the local pub then aye.
None of the strippers I've "dealt with" smelled like that, all smelled quite nice.


----------



## rsblue

Autobrite window polish..... never have i used a product so bad!! pledge would do a better job.. Sorry autobrite


----------



## ercapoccia

I'm pretty sure that 99.9% of the disappointing product had just been improperly used


----------



## rsblue

ercapoccia said:


> I'm pretty sure that 99.9% of the disappointing product had just been improperly used


poss, most know how to use though


----------



## PWOOD

Megs 3 Step for me.


----------



## jamieblackford

For me it was dodo juice tyromania. Didn't go as far as I'd liked. Only bought a small tester pot and half of it was gone after the four tyres were done. Was probably expecting it to last ages like the dodo juice purple haze wax I have, only bought a panel tester pot but have done the whole car 4-5 times now and still loads left. Also with the tyromania it does state it leaves a matt natural look on tyres but for the gloss look you can wet the tyre afterwards, and still not glossy enough for my liking but thats just down to personal preference. Huge fan of purple haze and red mist though, won't let it put me off trying other dodo products.


----------



## chrisc

ercapoccia said:


> I'm pretty sure that 99.9% of the disappointing product had just been improperly used


Or they could be just over rated and actually over priced and crap


----------



## great gonzo

jamieblackford said:


> For me it was dodo juice tyromania. Didn't go as far as I'd liked. Only bought a small tester pot and half of it was gone after the four tyres were done. Was probably expecting it to last ages like the dodo juice purple haze wax I have, only bought a panel tester pot but have done the whole car 4-5 times now and still loads left. Also with the tyromania it does state it leaves a matt natural look on tyres but for the gloss look you can wet the tyre afterwards, and still not glossy enough for my liking but that's just down to personal preference. Huge fan of purple haze and red mist though, won't let it put me off trying other dodo products.


Total agree, did nothing for me or my tyres, very messy too. Although I do love most things dodo, their basic of bling qd is excellent.


----------



## Ship shine

matmak81 said:


> Megs nxt spray wax, was literally dog **** in a bottle threw it in the bin


Same here so poor


----------



## Reckless

jamieblackford said:


> For me it was dodo juice tyromania. Didn't go as far as I'd liked. Only bought a small tester pot and half of it was gone after the four tyres were done. Was probably expecting it to last ages like the dodo juice purple haze wax I have, only bought a panel tester pot but have done the whole car 4-5 times now and still loads left. Also with the tyromania it does state it leaves a matt natural look on tyres but for the gloss look you can wet the tyre afterwards, and still not glossy enough for my liking but thats just down to personal preference. Huge fan of purple haze and red mist though, won't let it put me off trying other dodo products.


It does state on the back of the pot that the sample just satifies a set of tyres, you did well having half a pot left.

I agree though if it's glossy tires your after there is hundreds products to choose from, If you prefer the 'new' look to your tyres this is one of the very few tyre dressings that hits that spot perfectly.

Horses for corsa's i suppose. If you want glossy the product didnt fail! you simply choose the wrong product.


----------



## alan_mcc

AaronGTi said:


> depends what strippers you've been to?
> If its the local slag who dances on the tables down the local pub then aye.
> None of the strippers I've "dealt with" smelled like that, all smelled quite nice.


None I'm afraid.
I'm not 18 yet  :lol:


----------



## Type R

AG Shampoo ! 

I just cant get into a low foaming shampoo ! For me a shampoo need suds !


----------



## AaronGTi

alan_mcc said:


> None I'm afraid.
> I'm not 18 yet  :lol:


My wee cousin is 15 and I had him in with me at Honeyz in Magaluf :thumb:


----------



## ercapoccia

chrisc said:


> Or they could be just over rated and actually over priced and crap


I meant to be provocative because is too easy to say that X product doesn't wor k just because i can't get a good result 

I agree with you, too many product are hype. I could say that the most disappointing product for me wash magifoam just because my expectation were too high. It does work, it can dwell for 20min and it does anything that is on the label, but it does not play in another league than VP PH Neutral.


----------



## Trip tdi

Turtlewax zipwax for me, really made my panels turn white, and way to strong, the hands were ripping my skin, lethal stuff.


----------



## ZTChris

Werkstat Acrylic kit for me (Prime, Jett, Glos). Didnt really get much shine, paint seemed really flat, and it didnt last very long at all.


----------



## 666

never rated anything by megs, tried a few bits and though it was over rated


----------



## dstroi

jack_davey said:


> I've just remembered the WORST product I have ever used...
> 
> Simoniz back to black, it is literally like using tap water!


+1 me too


----------



## igor0924

Car Brite's waxes.

I rather smear my car with Rama butter :lol:


----------



## RamboRab

Autoglym HD Cleanser! It's a nightmare to remove!


----------



## Rabidracoon28

veracocha said:


> bilberry wheel cleaner. Just doesn't work for me at all.


+1


----------



## digitaluk

666 said:


> never rated anything by megs, tried a few bits and though it was over rated


agree to a certain extent. the Meguiar's Deep Crystal Step 3 Wax is very poor considering just an extra few pennies will get you the Meguiars #26 Hi Tech Liquid Wax. The entry Meguiars range isnt great and a bit disappointing. But the "professional" range has some good products eg #7 glaze


----------



## LittleMissTracy

Poorboys White Diamond


----------



## tom-225

.....


----------



## Timmyl225

Autoglym ultra deep shine a pig to remove 😞


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guitarjon

Really enjoyed reading through this thread at everyone's personal experiences. Some products you have mentioned I find fantastic and others I have not got on with.

First one I don't like is meguires quick interior detailer. I used he exterior detailed and found it great but then moved to the Interior and found it very streaky and just didn't feel like I got a nice finish with it.

The second one was a bit of a shock to me as I really like auto glym products but I don't really get on with the tyre dressing. First reason is because it's in a spray bottle, after reading this thread I am going to spray onto an applicator next time. It needs using as I have rather a large bottle. As its a spray I get it everywhere over my clean wheels. It smell horrible and I find it doesn't absorb well into the tyre and definatly needs a good hard rub unlike the halfords spray wet look tyre dress I used before hand at a measly 3.99. Couple of products in mind for the next tyre dressing buy. 

Finally, I bought some t-cut bug and tar remover ages ago before I knew anything about detailing and to be honest it is pathetic, doesn't,t even remove an sort of sticky residue, never mind tar or any bugs coming at my ca at full force. 

Plenty of things yet to try and test for myself. Latest edition is iron x that everyone aves about so I will see how I get on with that and to see if the hype about it is as good as they say...


----------



## CraigQQ

new one for me is Festool MPA 9000, being a big fan of MPA 5000 and loving MPA 11000 I decided to get a small sample bottle from I4Detailing, thank god I only spent £1.99..

it doesn't remove much if any more marks than 11000 using the same pad, and doesn't finish as well.

festool sell it as a one step polish.. not for me I'm afraid.


----------



## Alex L

Can't believe so many in this thread are banned lol

Anyway, bit of a strange one but as much as I like Opti-coat 2.0 this week I've decided I don't like it.

When I first got it I was in a 'don't like my car/bored with detailing' period, yet still had a bit of me that knew having a protected car was best. So ended up with Opti-coat as that was the cheapest available to me.

And it did what it said on the tin, durability is like nothing I've used before. still tight beading over a year after initial application and looked quite good too. But it attracted dust and water spots like nothing else. 

Previously the only reason I had waterspots on my car was because I rinsed it and left it out in the sun (that was with 3x coats of Z2 and top ups of Z8).

And now after going back to a Nuba wax I really missed that slick, soft feel and beautiful nuba smell. Now I keep looking at what nuba I want and just wish they were a bit cheaper to get to me (buying anything from Oz doubles the price as they're butthurt NZ is better so put postage prices up)


----------



## Alex L

Oh and why doesn't every post contain Meg Bug and Tar remover lol, fling horse poo at the car would be better :lol:


----------



## Skodaw

EliteCarCare said:


> In many cases it's the technique of use that can cause a product not to perform to it full capabilities. Not saying this applies to most of you guys, but I've had a number of queries over the years with regards to products not performing as well as expected and in many cases the product was applied incorrectly.
> 
> I would say always give it a second chance. :thumb:
> 
> Alex


Defiantly, I found that with collinite wax. First time I used it I hated it, but really was down to act that i hadn't prepared surface properly.

Used it just for the sake of using it on a car I was selling, and cos it was done right it was great, and like a lot of others it's my goo wax for long term protection now :thumb:


----------



## Skodaw

dean j said:


> Great atitude to the thread Mark @ Autobrite. Hats off to ya :thumb:


Just another reason why I have started using ABD, although it helps that the products do what they are meant to for a reasonable price, backed up by great service.

Although I hope you don't mind me saying Mark, the spray heads are ****


----------



## cdubu

Scratch x or wonder wheels 'u' both utterly pointless in my eyes!


----------



## gav1513

for me its DD red mist tropical, i applied it a few times and every time on each panel it would leave what looks like an oil slick at certain angles, in any light conditions, and a nightmare to buff out was very hard work, i hope i did something wrong cause its a product id actually really like to use again as ive still got loads left, may give it another shot soon


----------



## sirkuk

gav1513 said:


> for me its DD red mist tropical, i applied it a few times and every time on each panel it would leave what looks like an oil slick at certain angles, in any light conditions, and a nightmare to buff out was very hard work, i hope i did something wrong cause its a product id actually really like to use again as ive still got loads left, may give it another shot soon


Sounds as if you're either using too much or leaving it too long.

Working a panel at a time, 2-3 sprays each panel and wipe product over with a MF and remove straight away with another MF.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## gav1513

i dont think i using any more than that but will definatly give it another go for sure


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Mine too - best I've tried! :doublesho


Agree and probably the ONLY decent Megs product to buy. Bought a lot and very disappointed; feel it would have been easier and quicker to have just thrown my pound coins down the drain


----------



## Bristle Hound

ZTChris said:


> Werkstat Acrylic kit for me (Prime, Jett, Glos). Didnt really get much shine, paint seemed really flat, and it didnt last very long at all.


If you've still got it' I'll buy it off you mate :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

MadOnVaux! said:


> For me it's Meguiars NXT Gen Spray Tech Wax...
> 
> I bought it so i could give the car a quick wax now and again to keep up protection and shine, but it leaves streaks, a poor finish and goes everywhere if there is any sign of a breeze up!


Totally agree, useless stuff, took ages to buff off


----------



## DarrylB

gav1513 said:


> for me its DD red mist tropical, i applied it a few times and every time on each panel it would leave what looks like an oil slick at certain angles, in any light conditions, and a nightmare to buff out was very hard work, i hope i did something wrong cause its a product id actually really like to use again as ive still got loads left, may give it another shot soon


I think it maybe user error dude, try one panel at a time, couple of sprays and have one MF for spreading and working and a separate one for Buffing, never had any trouble with my DDRMT


----------



## JMorty

MadOnVaux! said:


> For me it's Meguiars NXT Gen Spray Tech Wax...
> 
> I bought it so i could give the car a quick wax now and again to keep up protection and shine, but it leaves streaks, a poor finish and goes everywhere if there is any sign of a breeze up!





Rabidracoon28 said:


> Totally agree, useless stuff, took ages to buff off


Me three, shame. The rest of the NXT range is really good from what I've tried


----------



## Dan_Mol

Tech Wax from Meguiars, bought loads in America cheap brought it back tried once sold the rest. Almost impossible to buff off.

Closet followed by Chemical Guys clay block, not what I expected at all, better for sanding than anything else.


----------



## triggerh4ppy

Fairy liquid. was what I used before I was educated


----------



## cdubu

I think fairy liquid works very well tbh (at stripping everything off)!!


----------



## RDB85

CG BWW - Terrible Durability
Zaino Z8 - Can only really be used with Zaino products so complete con
G Tech P1 - Overhyped and too expensive
DJ LP - Didnt get on with using it by hand
AF Tripple - Overhyped nothing special, found similar product much cheaper do the same job


----------



## T.D.K

Meguiars bug and tar remover.

Utterly HOPELESS product.

They need to sack the person who developed and signed this product off as being fit for purpose.


----------



## Timmyl225

Second that 👍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel.

Meguiars All Wheel Cleaner. Can strip the paint off calipers.


----------



## mr.t

AG tyre dressing.Didnt last long and looked very watered down.Im a big ag fan though.

AG wheel sealent.Smells nice and easy to apply but didnt think it did much.


----------



## rtjc

Without a doubt Meguiars Bug & Tar remover, And their Body Solvent in the Detailer range. Very very dissapointing and pathetic products from a company like them.


----------



## Junior Bear

Meguiars endurance tyre spray

Purpley white residue that doesn't even soak into the tyre, slings everywhere and lasted a day


----------



## bobssignum

Zaino cs not a match to optiseal very dissapointed probably the only zaino product that i would not recommend .


----------



## ulysses

Atas Proteo. It is a shampoo but does not clean.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chrisgreen

Autobrite Superfoam (Not to be confused with Magifoam). Nice and thick, but the dwell time is awful (2-3 mins if you are lucky) and it doesn't seem to loosen up the traffic film or bugs.

By far the single worst car cleaning product I've ever used.


----------



## Detail Doc uk

Wonder Wheels....this was a long time ago and a few uses were enough to make me realise it would probably destroy my wheels and brake discs pretty quickly....and that was back in about 1994!! I guess the big sticker on it saying HCL kinda gives it away.....


----------



## chrisc

wolfs body wrap too fussy.
And there trim stuff was crap aswell i'll never buy wolfs stuff again


----------



## Guest

I've always had a thing about tyre dressings. Tried loads over the years and some lasting a day or two, which is just hopeless. A few include:
Simoniz Back to Black Tyre Shine 
CarPlan Complete Tyre Shine 

By far the best dressing Ive used and still am using is:
Tuf Shine Tire Apperance Kit


Sent from my GT-I9000


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Pinnacle black onyx is the best tyre dressing i've ever bought.although 3M tyre restorers very good for the price.


----------



## Glaschu

Meguiars MF-system pads....


----------



## id_doug

It may go against a lot on here and not the view of many but for me it was Zymol Glasur. It was good but thought it would of been better. Very disappointed indeed. Only ever used it once then sold it on here.


----------



## STEALTH K3

These 2 for me


----------



## AndyA4TDI

AF Satin, lasted less than 12 hours on brand new and cleaned tyres.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Really,AF product is usually top notch.. I havent tried satin though.Turtle wax Wet n black is the worst i've used.


----------



## Prism Detailing

Glaschu said:


> Meguiars MF-system pads....


Totally agree with this.....


----------



## JBirchy

AndyCa said:


> AF Satin, lasted less than 12 hours on brand new and cleaned tyres.


Me too. I got 3 miles out of the stuff! I really like the AF brand and i use many of their products, but Satin just didn't work for me.


----------



## cowboyjon

The only truly useless product I have used are ag aqua wax and megs nxt glass cleaner.


I have tried both more than once and just can't stand them.

The megs leaves smears all over the glass no matter how little I use or how quickly I buff off.

The aqua wax leaves a lot of residue to remove, basically end up standing there buffing away for ages. Be quicker getting out a jar of proper wax.


----------



## composite

pretty much the whole Autoglym range minus super resin :/


----------



## AJ02

chrisgreen said:


> Autobrite Superfoam (Not to be confused with Magifoam). Nice and thick, but the dwell time is awful (2-3 mins if you are lucky) and it doesn't seem to loosen up the traffic film or bugs.
> 
> By far the single worst car cleaning product I've ever used.


Agree with this word for word. The first foam I used a few years ago and undoubtedly the worst product I've owned.


----------



## bigmc

cowboyjon said:


> The only truly useless product I have used are ag aqua wax and megs nxt glass cleaner.
> I have tried both more than once and just can't stand them.
> The aqua wax leaves a lot of residue to remove, basically end up standing there buffing away for ages. Be quicker getting out a jar of proper wax.


Aqua wax doing that means you are using it wrong it doesn't mean the product is bad it means you can't use it.


----------



## JakeWhite

Auto Finesse Satin without a doubt. As lots have others have said, big fan of their other products but Satin is pure pants


----------



## cheekymonkey

bigmc said:


> Aqua wax doing that means you are using it wrong it doesn't mean the product is bad it means you can't use it.


:thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith

To add to my list of products that I was not happy with....

Auto Finesse Revive ( Lasted 2 hours on my Vans trim )
Auto Finesse Gloss Tyre Dressing ( Lasted less than the Revive above )
Poorboys Trim Restorer ( made Revive look good )
Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid ( Was a good product, I just expected more I guess )
Autoglym Alloy Wheel Seal ( Waste of time )
Autobrite Black Magic Wax ( Horrible feel to it and yukky )


----------



## bigmc

What were you expecting from SNH Mark? I love the stuff, goes on easy, comes off easy and lasts a good 6 months from 2 coats? To top it off I paid £11 for mine inc P+P.


----------



## dave-g

tbh I'm sort of the same on sn hybrid, when compared to some of my other waxes it just seems to be lacking something, but could be because i haven't used it that much.

not overly impressed with af citrus power or revive either, good don't get me wrong but not outstanding.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

11 quid for SNH, that is a bargain.


----------



## MarkSmith

Not really sure what I was disappointed with SNH for - It just seemed to lack something - Its hard to explain, but when I can get Bouncers 22 for the same price ( near enough ) there is no doubt about which one I would go to out of the two now.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

After trying the awesome Sherbet Fizz, Bouncers 22 is one I would like to try next.


----------



## Naddy37

bigmc said:


> Aqua wax doing that means you are using it wrong it doesn't mean the product is bad it means you can't use it.


And using waaay too much product. Teeny tiny amounts.


----------



## JBirchy

AndyCa said:


> After trying the awesome Sherbet Fizz, Bouncers 22 is one I would like to try next.


You want to try Vanilla Ice too then! :argie:


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Still got my unopened pot of Satsuma Rock, it smells so good that I think I might just keep it.


----------



## MarkSmith

AndyCa said:


> After trying the awesome Sherbet Fizz, Bouncers 22 is one I would like to try next.


You will not be dissapointed with Bouncers 22 mate - STILL my ALL TIME FAVOURITE  ( and I have tried lots of waxes from £10 to £120 and Bouncers is still my number one !! )

Just really wish you could get Bouncers in a bigger 200ml tub as the small 100ml tub is a pain !


----------



## JBirchy

I tried my pot of Satsuma Rock last weekend - harder than the Fizz and Ice but still very nice, performs superb!

The only one i haven't got is 22 but after reading Marks comment, no doubt i'll buy it very soon!


----------



## chrisc

ccc wax same again too fussy nowt speacial


----------



## chrisc

Autobrite gold wax same again too fussy think lots of peolpe are getting from same supplier.many same problems and feel


----------



## Samh92

PB wheel sealant, just couldn't really get on with it and wheels being gloss black just turnt to matte black after a few days as always


----------



## ajb39oh

Mothers Back to Black and Meguiars Gold Class trim detailer


----------



## VW STEVE.

Autoglym aqua wax.Total waste of a tenner.


----------



## Naddy37

VW STEVE. said:


> Autoglym aqua wax.Total waste of a tenner.


Why was that?


----------



## jubbly

GTechniq T1. First hint of rain and it is all gone;-(


----------



## Ric

Wolfs HB for me, 2 washes with all the same system of products and all beading/sheeting gone


----------



## JBirchy

carbonangel said:


> Wolfs HB for me, 2 washes with all the same system of products and all beading/sheeting gone


I'm really surprised at that! Not tried HB but i got 12 months amazing water behaviour from Body Wrap and was wanting to try HB to see how it got on...

Hmmmm


----------



## great gonzo

jubbly said:


> GTechniq T1. First hint of rain and it is all gone;-(


Your doing simething wrong then!
T1 is one of the most durable tyre dressings.

Before you apply you need to make sure the tyres are clean, use a good quality APC and scub them then rinse you need to keep doing this till the foam is white in colour, dry tyres then apply T1 in will stick like sh#t to a blanket.


----------



## bigmc

great gonzo said:


> Your doing simething wrong then!
> T1 is one of the most durable tyre dressings.
> 
> Before you apply you need to make sure the tyres are clean, use a good quality APC and scub them then rinse you need to keep doing this till the foam is white in colour, dry tyres then apply T1 in will stick like sh#t to a blanket.


Recurring theme through the thread that though, people using a specific product incorrectly and blaming the product. Long running thing on here, take SRP and UDS - always complaints about being dusty and hard to remove, the reason being the user is using far far too much.


----------



## Junior Bear

Samh92 said:


> PB wheel sealant, just couldn't really get on with it and wheels being gloss black just turnt to matte black after a few days as always


It won't stop them getting dirty, but I bet they are easier to clean


----------



## Naddy37

bigmc said:


> Recurring theme through the thread that though, people using a specific product incorrectly and blaming the product. Long running thing on here, take SRP and UDS - always complaints about being dusty and hard to remove, the reason being the user is using far far too much.


Exactly. I think most people assume, ie, take SRP and UDS. That they have to "see" the product on the car when applying it. Teeny tiny amounts, to the point where you can't see what you're applying.


----------



## Junior Bear

The instructions on their bottles don't really explain that though, which is why people get it wrong


----------



## Mk3Brick

dodo red mist i found to be massively disapointing as a qd but still use it as clay lube.


----------



## Edstrung

Mk3Brick said:


> dodo red mist i found to be massively disapointing as a qd but still use it as clay lube.


RM isn't a QD in that sense though 

It's a flashing quick 'sealant', by the time you have done one or two swipes with the clay bar it has already flashed off, with no lubrication for the clay bar. I can imagine it also gumming up the clay bar anyway.

Use a weak shampoo/water mix to clay the car. Polish it, seal it. Wait a week. Wash car, dry car, then apply Red Mist, and see how you come up


----------



## Mk3Brick

i just found it really oily and left patches on my car. my car is really dark blue, i have heard from other people that they have had the same issue. i dilluted the red mist to use as a clay lube and it was only a fill in when i ran out of born slippy.

ill try your method with RM as i havent done it that way before. it does say QD on the bottle though. hey ho.


----------



## Edstrung

The patches are the sealant once the solvents vape off. Spray once, spread with MF immediately. Turn over MF and buff with dry side. Repeat.

If you get the Tropical version, it doesn't vape off so quick, but here in Britain it rarely gets that hot to demand RMTropical. To remove the patches, apply some more RM and spread and buff again as above.

Also, I might be setting myself up to be corrected, but I don't think RM mixes well with water? As in it hates the stuff and can cause issues with application if some water drips from a water trap while you spread. I can't imagine how it looks diluted in the bottle


----------



## Bratwurst

RM as a clay lube?... 

Oof wouldn't fancy that. Surely the solvents go for the clay, not to mention the fact that it would dry quickly. Then there's the product's behaviour around water...

My advice is get yourself a dedicated lube, or at least a QD that's designed to also be used as one.


----------



## Junior Bear

Expensive/pointless lube


----------



## steview

Junior Bear said:


> Expensive/pointless lube


Hit the nail on the head lol


----------



## Mk3Brick

Lorenzo said:


> RM as a clay lube?...
> 
> Oof wouldn't fancy that. Surely the solvents go for the clay, not to mention the fact that it would dry quickly. Then there's the product's behaviour around water...
> 
> My advice is get yourself a dedicated lube, or at least a QD that's designed to also be used as one.


i didnt buy it to use as clay lube, like i said i used it as i was out of born slippy!
seemed to work ok cant say it was as good as BS but didnt ruin the clay at all.


----------



## Mk3Brick

Edstrung said:


> The patches are the sealant once the solvents vape off. Spray once, spread with MF immediately. Turn over MF and buff with dry side. Repeat.
> 
> If you get the Tropical version, it doesn't vape off so quick, but here in Britain it rarely gets that hot to demand RMTropical. To remove the patches, apply some more RM and spread and buff again as above.
> 
> Also, I might be setting myself up to be corrected, but I don't think RM mixes well with water? As in it hates the stuff and can cause issues with application if some water drips from a water trap while you spread. I can't imagine how it looks diluted in the bottle


ill defo try it your way as i really want it too work, plus it smells bootiful!

thanks for the guidance chap.


----------



## jubbly

great gonzo said:


> Your doing simething wrong then!
> T1 is one of the most durable tyre dressings.
> 
> Before you apply you need to make sure the tyres are clean, use a good quality APC and scub them then rinse you need to keep doing this till the foam is white in colour, dry tyres then apply T1 in will stick like sh#t to a blanket.


Done all of that but still disappears after any sign of rain. 
Tried applying with foam applicator and brushing on. It's a shame as i am really pleased with all the other GTechniq products I have.


----------



## Junior Bear

What tyres have you got?


----------



## L5NTN

Meguiars glue and tar remover.


----------



## Mk3Brick

L5NTN said:


> Meguiars glue and tar remover.


also very disapointed in this. but hey i have tardis now. yay :lol:


----------



## jubbly

Junior Bear said:


> What tyres have you got?


Dunlop SP Sport Fast Response.
Have some Continental Contivikingcontact 5 winter tyres that will soon be going on the car easy for winter:thumb:
Will give it another go with these while they are of the car so it has time to cure:thumb:


----------



## m2srt

I have to say 'Turtle Wax Extreme'.
Lasts about three minutes...


----------



## great gonzo

jubbly said:


> Done all of that but still disappears after any sign of rain.
> Tried applying with foam applicator and brushing on. It's a shame as i am really pleased with all the other GTechniq products I have.


Funny as this is the only gtech product I like.


----------



## chrisc

neilos said:


> Exactly. I think most people assume, ie, take SRP and UDS. That they have to "see" the product on the car when applying it. Teeny tiny amounts, to the point where you can't see what you're applying.


new srp much better uds great at removeing oxidation on old black subarus:thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

Very disappointed with CG Glossworkz shampoo. Just didn't do it for me.

Much prefer CG CW & G


----------



## JBirchy

Just thought of another one, Dodo Juice Time to Dry - complete and utter pap! 

Puny little pump trigger, basically made the whole car streak whilst trying to dry it. Most pointless product i've ever used!


----------



## Deep blue

Meguiar's ScratchX. Never expected a lot from it, but just a waste of money imo


----------



## Dohnut

I want to add auto finesse revive. Looks great when applied but streaks with the first sign of water, not even heavy rain just the dew / condensation on a cold morning.


----------



## Guest

Gtechnic G1 and Autofinesse Citrus Power. First product is over rated. I always follow direction for use (even though Gtechnic don't in their own videos) and find that it "doesn't do what it says on the can". Second product is useless.
Gtechniq. Sorry for spelling.


----------



## Deep blue

CleanMe said:


> Gtechnic G1 and Autofinesse Citrus Power. First product is over rated. I always follow direction for use (even though Gtechnic don't in their own videos) and find that it "doesn't do what it says on the can". Second product is useless.
> Gtechniq. Sorry for spelling.


Woot do you really claime that G1 is crap:doublesho It's a superb product imo. It does exactly what it is said to do. 
-Long lasting 
-Easy to apply and remove 
-Can stand wipers, can stand harsh chemicals just as screenwash etc actually and it can stand even clay very well
-It repels water well, so on high speeds you won't need wipers
-List goes on...

Or did you mean G3, nowadays G5?


----------



## Dannbodge

Deep blue said:


> Woot do you really claime that G1 is crap:doublesho It's a superb product imo. It does exactly what it is said to do.
> -Long lasting
> -Easy to apply and remove
> -Can stand wipers, can stand harsh chemicals just as screenwash etc actually and it can stand even clay very well
> -It repels water well, so on high speeds you won't need wipers
> -List goes on...
> 
> Or did you mean G3, nowadays G5?


G5 is amazing. I have it on my windscreen. Was applied 10weeks ago and even using screenwadh and wipers it is still working beautifully.


----------



## AJ02

G1 has been working its magic for just over 12 months now on my windscreen. Can't understand why you've had any issues with it at all unless your application process is at fault. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Junior Bear

I put g1 on the mrs car over the weekend 

She text me this morning "I love all the little sperms that fly off my windscreen!"


Dirty minded or what


Must be good if she notices things like that! Lol


----------



## AJ02

Junior Bear said:


> I put g1 on the mrs car over the weekend
> 
> She text me this morning "I love all the little sperms that fly off my windscreen!"
> 
> Dirty minded or what
> 
> Must be good if she notices things like that! Lol


Possibly one of the best things I've ever seen :lol:


----------



## Junior Bear

Think I should put some i1 on her drivers seats now tbh


----------



## AJ02

Shame this isn't in the GC section.


----------



## Guest

Deep blue said:


> Woot do you really claime that G1 is crap:doublesho It's a superb product imo. It does exactly what it is said to do.
> -Long lasting
> -Easy to apply and remove
> -Can stand wipers, can stand harsh chemicals just as screenwash etc actually and it can stand even clay very well
> -It repels water well, so on high speeds you won't need wipers
> -List goes on...
> 
> Or did you mean G3, nowadays G5?


I meant G1. I stand by my comment. Didn't say it was crap. I said it was overrated.


----------



## Guest

Deep blue said:


> Woot do you really claime that G1 is crap:doublesho It's a superb product imo. It does exactly what it is said to do.
> -Long lasting
> -Easy to apply and remove
> -Can stand wipers, can stand harsh chemicals just as screenwash etc actually and it can stand even clay very well
> -It repels water well, so on high speeds you won't need wipers
> -List goes on...
> 
> Or did you mean G3, nowadays G5?


I meant G1. I stand by my comment. Didn't say it was crap. I said it was overrated. I wouldn't say it was 'easy' to remove, either.


----------



## Guest

AJ02 said:


> G1 has been working its magic for just over 12 months now on my windscreen. Can't understand why you've had any issues with it at all unless your application process is at fault. Just my opinion though.


Always followed instructions. Don't think my technique is faulty.


----------



## AJ02

That's fair enough, I've tried products which some people rave about which I didn't feel were 'all that'. Each to their own and what not.


----------



## Junior Bear

I agree with the g1 removal comment, I found it difficult too.

I think it could be solved if the g2 residue remover was used as a spray though


----------



## DMH-01

Junior Bear said:


> I agree with the g1 removal comment, I found it difficult too.
> 
> I think it could be solved if the g2 residue remover was used as a spray though


If you've got some AG Fast Glass use that to remove the residue, it's a lot easier than using the G2 :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

Ok cheers, what about glass cleaners in general? Won't affect the coating so early in the bonding process will it?

I use Cif professional usually


----------



## Yellow Dave

Dohnut said:


> I want to add auto finesse revive. Looks great when applied but streaks with the first sign of water, not even heavy rain just the dew / condensation on a cold morning.


A friend had this trouble. Turned out he was over applying.

When he buffed off the excess or just used less when applying he never had the same trouble. Give it a go and see if that helps

For me EZ Creme glaze just didnt give any better finish than a pre wax cleanser, In some cease with less filing, yet significantly affected durability of most of my LSPs


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> I use Cif professional usually


+2 JB :thumb:

ps - this is not a disappointing product, infact I'm not sure why I've posted it in here, coz it is ace.


----------



## Trip tdi

Turtle Zipwax, very harsh to use, and have found it does strip wax off cars in the past; too concentrated for my liking.


----------



## SimonBash

JBirchy said:


> Just thought of another one, Dodo Juice Time to Dry - complete and utter pap!
> 
> Puny little pump trigger, basically made the whole car streak whilst trying to dry it. Most pointless product i've ever used!


Its not just me then:lol:

QD's like LT much better as a drying aid


----------



## Jamie_M

DJ Time to dry
Menzerna top inspection 
Meguiars Scratch X
Meguiars NXT metal polish 

98% of the AG range


----------



## pxr5

Jamie_M said:


> 98% of the AG range


So what 2% do you rate then?


----------



## AllenF

The other two percent AG stopped making.
I heard a good one the other week that made me chuckle.
If AG is so good why does halfrauds always have it on a three for two special offer. And when did you last see svisswax on a market stall.
Sorry but that made me laugh.
Ag stuff seems to attract dust to me i dont know if its just me or not and ive tried both trade and retail both tothe same result.


----------



## sxi tez

prima amigo for me,made no diference to my paint,very over rated imo


----------



## Naddy37

AllenF said:


> And when did you last see svisswax on a market stall.


Probably because, if it was, and available in Halfwitts. The average 'joe' probably wouldn't have a clue what it is, not to mention it being way over priced.

Don't know why peeps have a problem with AG stuff. Each to their own I suppose, but they are easily obtained, and IMHO, do the job well.

After all, Halfwitts only started stocking Meguiars in recent years etc


----------



## great gonzo

sxi tez said:


> prima amigo for me,made no diference to my paint,very over rated imo


Don't forget it's only a cleaner glaze ! So it will chemically clean the paint and fill any TINY imperfections, that's all.


----------



## Bmpaul

Autoglym tyre gump, horrible milky stuff, might as well have put water on the wheels!


----------



## Naddy37

Bmpaul said:


> Autoglym tyre gump, horrible milky stuff, might as well have put water on the wheels!


Scrub the tyres clean, then try it....


----------



## Bmpaul

I found when I applied it, the stuff pretty much vanished and the tyres looked the same as they did before lol. I take it you got good results off it?


----------



## Naddy37

Bmpaul said:


> I found when I applied it, the stuff pretty much vanished and the tyres looked the same as they did before lol. I take it you got good results off it?


Well, I use their Super Sheen, aka vinyl and rubber care with excellent results.


----------



## Bmpaul

Ah, haven't used that, just the tyre shine, as I say I found it deeply dissapointing. Otherwise autoglym stuff is really good


----------



## nickness

autoglym tar remover


----------



## xJay1337

AG deep shine I couldn't get on with.
Too hard to apply.
SRP is better even on black/darker vehicles.


----------



## JMorty

nickness said:


> autoglym tar remover


I agree with this but just because of the bottle they use. Put it in a spray and it works a treat.


----------



## Paul_D

Meguiars Hot Shine Tyre Dressing.. rubbish... sprays off everywhere regardless of how long you leave it, stains your drive, and is a complete pain in the a*!e to remove from paintwork, plastics, arches, etc.


----------



## Scotty B

AG Tar Remover is hopeless.


----------



## DetailMyCar

great gonzo said:


> Don't forget it's only a cleaner glaze ! So it will chemically clean the paint and fill any TINY imperfections, that's all.


Don't forget the incredibly slick / slippery surface you now have!!! If a car is properly clayed, split the panel in half and work Amigo on just one side, remove the tape and run your hand over it.... I would pay good money on the difference being really rather noticeable, one side will feel super slick / slippery.


----------



## Scrim-1-

Dohnut said:


> I want to add auto finesse revive. Looks great when applied but streaks with the first sign of water, not even heavy rain just the dew / condensation on a cold morning.


Deffinatly user eror, By the sounds of it you have applied it too thick. Only need a very small amount also helps if you wipe the trim down after applying the gel.


----------



## Mk3Brick

^ 
i thought af revive was absolute cack but it turns out its the spanner applying it.

apply it as above and its incredible stuff!:thumb:


----------



## Ns1980

With AF Revive it's vital to use it ultra sparingly - literally use enough to just dampen the surface. Buff of a few inutes after and it works a treat, and beads brilliantly:










On the subject of disappointing products I'd put AG Alloy Wheel Seal....


----------



## Petris

AF Avalance. Same result with or without it. Need to find another foam...what does what it's planned to do.


----------



## TigerUK

Hair Bear said:


> Zaino Z7


z7 is fantastic if you use the zaino series, it refreshes the z2/z7 shine. Why do you dislike it?


----------



## AJ02

Petris said:


> AF Avalance. Same result with or without it. Need to find another foam...what does what it's planned to do.


Question, what were you expecting from it? I use it and like it, however I bought it expecting it to be an effective pre wash (which imo it is) as opposed to a touch less wash type product.


----------



## Mumbles

I'm a huge megs fan and use many of their products but I was very dissapointed by their bug and tar remover. Did absolutely nothing to all the tar spots on the car I was working with. tried letting it dwell, then tried agitating it then resorted to try and rub it in on a little sectiona with a microfibre but all to no avail.


----------



## downhuman

Carpro fog fight. Doesn't work.


----------



## PhilSkill

I'm another disappointed with Meguires Bug and Tar, it takes some hard work using this, it's too thick to use over a whole panel like the door behind the front wheel and drops blobs onto the floor which isn't nice when it's tarmac... as it stains it since it's tar remover, slightly better if you apply to the cloth to control application more, prefer if it was more liquid so you could apply to a cloth and spread across the areas with tar spots, leave to soften the spots then wipe away, maybe apply again on larger spots, reducing the rubbing required.


----------



## Hasan1

When someone put what product they think is most disappointing would be nice if they put how they applied it and why it did not work for them. Then someone may be able to help and it my not be so disappointing


----------



## steview

TigerUK said:


> z7 is fantastic if you use the zaino series, it refreshes the z2/z7 shine. Why do you dislike it?


That's very true


----------



## robtech

sadly meguiars ultimate trim protectant,very poor product that doesnt do what it claims to do,used it on interior ,after a day any bits that were coated had faded again,outside trim it was hardly noticable that it was even on the slight blackening it did do washed away after a day of rain.....will stick to AG products for this sort of application


----------



## robtech

meguiars did offer to refund the bottle as part of there satisfaction guarantee however i'd still have to send it back at my cost and they want the receipt from halfords that i binned 3 months ago....doh


----------



## ConorF

jack_davey said:


> -Autoglym tyre dressing


this!


----------



## Racer

Meguiars 101....what a great Hype


----------



## spiros

Racer said:


> Meguiars 101....what a great Hype


Can you please explain me sir why ?? i would like the opinion from a pro .. i find it better to finish and dust less than m105 ..


----------



## Racer

spiros said:


> Can you please explain me sir why ?? i would like the opinion from a pro .. i find it better to finish and dust less than m105 ..


Yes it´s true but IMHO is nothing what i expected to be considering all the hype all over the web.
Menzerna FG500 continues to be nº1 for compounding , for me of course.

Regards

Rui


----------



## AlexEvansCapri

ive never had a problem with AG Tyre Dressing just make sure tyres are clean when washing then i spray on wipe with a micro fibre which removes some dirt then apply spraying on and leaving it to dry yeh it comes out in a whiteish gunk but i think does the job bang on and lasts a while


----------



## CraigQQ

Racer said:


> Yes it´s true but IMHO is nothing what i expected to be considering all the hype all over the web.
> Menzerna FG500 continues to be nº1 for compounding , for me of course.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Rui


I agree somewhat.. I like M101 wouldn't call it disappointing but 
while it is better than M105 it is still not the best compound out there.
It has a place, works fast with not too much dust(still a little) but there is better available. (and worse available it has to be said!)


----------



## Racer

CraigQQ said:


> I agree somewhat.. I like M101 wouldn't call it disappointing but
> while it is better than M105 it is still not the best compound out there.
> It has a place, works fast with not too much dust(still a little) but there is better available. (and worse available it has to be said!)


True , but after all the Hype behind it...to me after spending that kind of money in 1 liter of 101 , i felt much disappointed.

ps: It´s just my personal opinion 

Regards

Rui


----------



## cdo1uk

this is interesting as i use 105 205 and #20 as a set.... i was looking into getting 101 with a wool mop head for more agresive polishing... so you would say dont bother then?


----------



## Guest

Feel free to disagree but...
Demon Shine. 

Got loads of it and not used it in years.


----------



## Racer

cdo1uk said:


> this is interesting as i use 105 205 and #20 as a set.... i was looking into getting 101 with a wool mop head for more agresive polishing... so you would say dont bother then?


M101 costs £23,95 for 1 liter and FG500 for the same quantity it´s £18.95 , there´s a little saving here.
But when i use the products the number one factor is not price but the quality , and in this case FG500 cuts more , faster , less dust and finishes very nice .

IMHO and on my environment variables FG500 much better than the 101.

Try a sample of 101 and take your conclusions because only in real life conditions you can see what the products are all about...

ps: Fight the Hype :lol:
ps1: Like i said earlier this is only my opinion , nothing more nothing less.

Regards

Rui


----------



## Junior Bear

ONR for me, ive tried in all different ways... just not for me at all


----------



## moosh

As much as this aint a very good thread for the people making the products i would say just reading through it has saved me a few quid already :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo

Junior Bear said:


> ONR for me, ive tried in all different ways... just not for me at all


Have you tried it as a spray on pre wash? i here its good that way even better than a snow foam!!


----------



## Junior Bear

great gonzo said:


> Have you tried it as a spray on pre wash? i here its good that way even better than a snow foam!!


Thats exactly what I tried today, it Didnt shift a thing.

Might be due to the fact the lower half of the car had no protection left so the dirt was really bedded on?

Either way it Didnt help.

I'm sure it helps to lift the dirt on well protected cars.


----------



## putzie

worst for me has been the dodo juice red mist , left a slimey mess that was a right mare to get rid of and nothing on the clay , the taster pots of polish i found difficult to get off as well and found a few days later the car looked like i had forgotten to polish off parts of the car ! the best thing about them products was giving them away !

ag tar and glue remover isnt strong enough and found valeter's pride tar and glue remover to run circles round it 

ag bumper care is mentioned a lot too , never used it on my bumpers but works fantastic on the plastic interior panels on my smart car as it gives them a nice new shiney look 

rainx is mentioned too , the trick with that is to put it on , polish it off with a dry cloth and repeat this about half a dozen times then it lasts a few months make sure you change to another dry cloth when the polishing cloth gets wet

products i have but never dared to use is ag aquawax and demon shine although they sit at the back of the garage on a shelf


----------



## cheekymonkey

putzie said:


> worst for me has been the dodo juice red mist , left a slimey mess that was a right mare to get rid of and nothing on the clay , the taster pots of polish i found difficult to get off as well and found a few days later the car looked like i had forgotten to polish off parts of the car ! the best thing about them products was giving them away !
> 
> red mist is a spray sealant and not a QD. it is not to be used as a clay lube, that is why you ended up with a mess. Try using it as a top up sealant as it was intended for and you'll find its an excellent product:thumb:
> 
> what pots of polish are you meaning


----------



## putzie

thought it was red mist , might be wrong as i gave it away , i got it at trax a few years ago for £15 with a clay bar and all it did was make a smeary mess , i also bought some sample pots of polish there too , found them a bugger to polish off the car , took me ages to get the shine back to what it was before i started


----------



## Junior Bear

Did you use red mist as a clay lube?


That's your problem

And taster pots of polish? Was probably wax



Tbh most of these posts are due to not using products correctly


----------



## Fac

.....


----------



## Rayner

Fac said:


> Snow foam - what a waste of time


I don't think your supposed to generalize like that mate.

Just because you buy a bad car doesn't mean you should take the bus....

What snowfoam did you use?


----------



## alteclio

I know some of you are going to jump over me, but for me it's been AG SRP. Works fine, ok, but after reading so many good reviews I was a bit disappointed. May be I was expecting too much...


----------



## Fac

.....


----------



## putzie

Junior Bear said:


> Did you use red mist as a clay lube?
> 
> That's your problem
> 
> And taster pots of polish? Was probably wax
> 
> Tbh most of these posts are due to not using products correctly


was following instructions on what the bloke told me and sold me at the dodo juice stall


----------



## Rayner

alteclio said:


> I know some of you are going to jump over me, but for me it's been AG SRP. Works fine, ok, but after reading so many good reviews I was a bit disappointed. May be I was expecting too much...


Yeah, that's the problem with too much hype sometimes, you should always leave a little for the person buying it to find out.

I had the same with srp tbh, I was expecting a miracle product. Still think it is really good gear though.


----------



## msb

Hype is definatley the biggest product killer with regards to expecting a miracle product, but still get sucked in occasionally:wall:


----------



## alteclio

msb said:


> Hype is definatley the biggest product killer with regards to expecting a miracle product, but still get sucked in occasionally:wall:


Totally agree.


----------



## lowejackson

I tried Hype but was disappointed


----------



## willwander

msb said:


> Hype is definatley the biggest product killer with regards to expecting a miracle product, but still get sucked in occasionally:wall:


Hype really turns me off, so I tend to ignore any hyped products.....and those with silly names....it's probably an age thing.


----------



## cheekymonkey

lowejackson said:


> I tried Hype but was disappointed


theres nothing wrong with it, you used it wrong :lol::lol:


----------



## Derekh929

msb said:


> Hype is definatley the biggest product killer with regards to expecting a miracle product, but still get sucked in occasionally:wall:


Yes got caught out a few times getting more wise to fancy marketing and clever people giving fantastic reviews of very average products we live and learn


----------



## Dodo Factory

putzie said:


> was following instructions on what the bloke told me and sold me at the dodo juice stall


I doubt it as neither pj or I would advise you to use Red Mist in this manner. You may have misunderstood which would be unfortunate. As ever, if you have problems with any of our products your first port of call should always be with us. Red Mist and our panel pot waxes are good products and can give great results, but they may not give the expected finish in all circumstances to all users due to the variables involved with detailing. And why give them away? We would have given you your money back :thumb:


----------



## MA3RC

My Mayan calendar  it lied!


----------



## Gizmo68

I’m ready for the slating of it’s lovers, but so far I am not feeling the love for…
Espuma RD50

Sure it looks great once applied (car is left for 12+ hrs before being driven) but after the following weekends SF and wash (Megs Gold Class) the results are less than spectacular… almost like no dressing has been applied, 
I do use it sparingly as I am after the satin finish, but so far the durability is not good.

I will persevere with it when the temperature rises to see f that makes a difference?


----------



## -Raven-

Gizmo68 said:


> I'm ready for the slating of it's lovers, but so far I am not feeling the love for…
> Espuma RD50
> 
> Sure it looks great once applied (car is left for 12+ hrs before being driven) but after the following weekends SF and wash (Megs Gold Class) the results are less than spectacular… almost like no dressing has been applied,
> I do use it sparingly as I am after the satin finish, but so far the durability is not good.
> 
> I will persevere with it when the temperature rises to see f that makes a difference?


how is your prep before hand? I find a good scrub with degreaser will have the tyres clean and free of any previous dressings and silicones, which is vital for any new dressing to have a chance.


----------



## -Raven-

alteclio said:


> I know some of you are going to jump over me, but for me it's been AG SRP. Works fine, ok, but after reading so many good reviews I was a bit disappointed. May be I was expecting too much...


That's the problem with products like this. Most people use it because it's available everywhere, it wins awards because everyone uses it, so everyone new buys it. Vicious circle. I haven't tried the new SRP and won't, but the old SRP was crap in a bottle IMO.


----------



## blader1611

Wet glaze 2.0 just never did anything for me, it added absolutely nothing to the finish


----------



## nick.s

-Raven- said:


> That's the problem with products like this. Most people use it because it's available everywhere, it wins awards because everyone uses it, so everyone new buys it. Vicious circle. I haven't tried the new SRP and won't, but the old SRP was crap in a bottle IMO.


Morbid curiosity, what do you dislike about SRP as it was?



blader1611 said:


> Wet glaze 2.0 just never did anything for me, it added absolutely nothing to the finish


What colour did you try it on? I've found some products to be great on some colours, on others they've left me feeling very underwhelmed.


----------



## nichol4s

-Raven- said:


> That's the problem with products like this. Most people use it because it's available everywhere, it wins awards because everyone uses it, so everyone new buys it. Vicious circle. I haven't tried the new SRP and won't, but the old SRP was crap in a bottle IMO.


Crap in a bottle :lol: that's the best description for that dusty sh1te. :thumb:


----------



## Hasan1

nichol4s said:


> Crap in a bottle :lol: that's the best description for that dusty sh1te. :thumb:


You only get dust if you use too much :thumb:


----------



## blader1611

What colour did you try it on? I've found some products to be great on some colours, on others they've left me feeling very underwhelmed.[/QUOTE]

It was on 2 black cars and a jeans metallic blue focus. Focus not a great colour for showing off products though.


----------



## cheekymonkey

blader1611 said:


> What colour did you try it on? I've found some products to be great on some colours, on others they've left me feeling very underwhelmed.


It was on 2 black cars and a jeans metallic blue focus. Focus not a great colour for showing off products though.[/QUOTE]

how many coats did you apply?


----------



## putzie

Dodo Factory said:


> I doubt it as neither pj or I would advise you to use Red Mist in this manner. You may have misunderstood which would be unfortunate. As ever, if you have problems with any of our products your first port of call should always be with us. Red Mist and our panel pot waxes are good products and can give great results, but they may not give the expected finish in all circumstances to all users due to the variables involved with detailing. And why give them away? We would have given you your money back :thumb:


its not a problem , the seller was mega busy so probably gave me red mist and a clay bar for claying as a claying kit by accident . its not a problem we all make mistakes when trying to do 5 things at once


----------



## xJay1337

nichol4s said:


> Crap in a bottle :lol: that's the best description for that dusty sh1te. :thumb:


Before moving over to AF Tripple, I used AG SRP for _years_ and never had a dusting problem, this is from using it on my Dad's motorcycles when I was 15 right up to using it on my own bikes and since then, my cars.
Think you are using the "dusty sh1te" incorrectly!:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

-Raven- said:


> That's the problem with products like this. Most people use it because it's available everywhere, it wins awards because everyone uses it, so everyone new buys it. Vicious circle. I haven't tried the new SRP and won't, but the old SRP was crap in a bottle IMO.


I think you'll find it wins awards because it's good


----------



## -Raven-

Dj.X-Ray said:


> I think you'll find it wins awards because it's good


Compared to what?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

-Raven- said:


> Compared to what?


Why would it need a comparison ?


----------



## -Raven-

Dj.X-Ray said:


> Why would it need a comparison ?


So it's the best product ever, but you haven't tried anything else? I rest my case.


----------



## Guest

Brilliant! This gets better by the day.

If SRP costs £100 per 500ml and came in a brightly colored bottle (or a boudoir bottle/immitation casket with "real hinges") and smelt of myrrh - how good would it be?

I bet it would be even better, wrapped up in the Emperors New Clothes - of course at £200 a pop.


----------



## kempe

Milk_Sheik said:


> Brilliant! This gets better by the day.
> 
> If SRP costs £100 per 500ml and came in a brightly colored bottle (or a boudoir bottle/immitation casket with "real hinges") and smelt of myrrh - how good would it be?
> 
> I bet it would be even better, wrapped up in the Emperors New Clothes - of course at £200 a pop.


Still be rubbish I dont like it at all


----------



## -Raven-

Milk_Sheik said:


> Brilliant! This gets better by the day.
> 
> If SRP costs £100 per 500ml and came in a brightly colored bottle (or a boudoir bottle/immitation casket with "real hinges") and smelt of myrrh - how good would it be?
> 
> I bet it would be even better, wrapped up in the Emperors New Clothes - of course at £200 a pop.


Well I'm sure you'd be all over it. 

For me, chalk in a sealant bottle doesn't cut it. There's a TON better AIO's out there, you just have to try. :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

I didn't vote for it actually,but anyway you say it wins awards because 'everyone use's it' so there you go, it's obviously good as i said, no need to compare i didn't say it was the best i said it was GOOD, good and best are two different words


----------



## nichol4s

xJay1337 said:


> Before moving over to AF Tripple, I used AG SRP for _years_ and never had a dusting problem, this is from using it on my Dad's motorcycles when I was 15 right up to using it on my own bikes and since then, my cars.
> Think you are using the "dusty sh1te" incorrectly!:thumb:


I don't use it :thumb: just what I've read and an OPINION I've made of it thanks for concern anyway


----------



## Tank

Autoglym ultra deep shine even applying a thin layer to bodywork its like trying to take off cement.

Auto finesse satin tyre dressing only due to the fact you drive down the road come back and have to apply more because there is nothing left. however if just at a show its great really glossy.

Dodo juice carnauba glaze holograms everywhere. Strange as its the only dodo juice product i don't get on with.


----------



## bigmc

nichol4s said:


> I don't use it :thumb: just what I've read and an OPINION I've made of it thanks for concern anyway


So you've formed an opinion based upon other people using a product incorrectly?? :wall::wall:


----------



## chrisc

old srp was dusty
new srp is great


----------



## xJay1337

bigmc said:


> So you've formed an opinion based upon other people using a product incorrectly?? :wall::wall:


Some people eh.... 



Tank said:


> Autoglym ultra deep shine even applying a thin layer to bodywork its like trying to take off cement.


I agree (as I have used it!:thumb
Not only that but even on darker cars I find super resin polish is a better finish.. Not really sure where it fits in the product line.


----------



## ronwash

Dj.X-Ray said:


> I didn't vote for it actually,but anyway you say it wins awards because 'everyone use's it' so there you go, it's obviously good as i said, no need to compare i didn't say it was the best i said it was GOOD, good and best are two different words


The only reason 'everyone use's it' is because its affordable-you can get it even in the supermarket and its cheap.
thats the only reason.
srp is not in the same league as other AIOs,cleansers,glazes,polishes.
and with all do respect,its crap.


----------



## -Raven-

Dj.X-Ray said:


> I didn't vote for it actually,but anyway you say it wins awards because 'everyone use's it' so there you go, it's obviously good as i said, no need to compare i didn't say it was the best i said it was GOOD, good and best are two different words


why do only UK people use it?


----------



## Tank

I agree (as I have used it!:thumb
Not only that but even on darker cars I find super resin polish is a better finish.. Not really sure where it fits in the product line.

Im with you on that  the ultra deep shine is not all its cracked up to be but i do really like super resin great shine great price and its just a great all rounder for a polish


----------



## DJ X-Ray

-Raven- said:


> why do only UK people use it?


I've used SRP for years along with many people i know. It's been around since the 80's so it must be doing something right SRP/EGP is the context in which i use it and the reason people mostly use it here is because it's MADE here...think about it


----------



## DJ X-Ray

ronwash said:


> The only reason 'everyone use's it' is because its affordable-you can get it even in the supermarket and its cheap.
> thats the only reason.
> srp is not in the same league as other AIOs,cleansers,glazes,polishes.
> and with all do respect,its crap.


If you're going to quote my post try reading it,i said it's good not the best. Your entitled to your opinion and you can use what you like but to say a simple to use product like SRP is "crap" then maybe you need to check your technique


----------



## nichol4s

bigmc said:


> So you've formed an opinion based upon other people using a product incorrectly?? :wall::wall:


Hang on it says I DON'T USE IT! Not that I HAVEN'T!!!!! Read the post :wall:


----------



## nichol4s

chrisc said:


> old srp was dusty
> new srp is great


Your using it wrong :wall: according to everyone else!

The old one is dusty, I haven't tried the new version but clearly they have changed it for a reason!!


----------



## -Raven-

nichol4s said:


> Hang on it says I DON'T USE IT! Not that I HAVEN'T!!!!! Read the post :wall:


I don't use it either! :thumb:


----------



## bigmc

nichol4s said:


> Hang on it says I DON'T USE IT! Not that I HAVEN'T!!!!! Read the post :wall:


It also says you based your opinion on other peoples thoughts instead of your own. As has been said plenty of times on here if it's dusty YOU'RE using it wrong, nothing to do with the product. Can't teach pork though....


----------



## Guest

-Raven- said:


> Well I'm sure you'd be all over it.
> 
> :


I'm not that stupid.


----------



## alteclio

A good product can disappoint you, isn't it? I never said it wasn't good, it's just that it didn't reach my expectations. As some of you already mentioned, I think it's so popular in UK because: 1) It's easy to get. 2) It's cheap. 3) It's made in the UK


----------



## DJ X-Ray

-Raven- said:


> So it's the best product ever, but you haven't tried anything else? I rest my case.


I think your putting words into my mouth SRP is one of many polishes i've got and 1 of 2 AIO's.I've been in this game for over 20 years raven so i think i know what to use and have the know-how to use it.you've read my posts and should know by now that i don't believe in "Shine in a bottle" i believe in "shine by me" i create the shine by flatting the paintwork and refining, i mainly only use srp on my two cars and my missus which are all fully corrected...Case Closed


----------



## -Raven-

bigmc said:


> It also says you based your opinion on other peoples thoughts instead of your own. As has been said plenty of times on here if it's dusty YOU'RE using it wrong, nothing to do with the product. Can't teach pork though....


where did it say that? It just says it's what he's read, and an opinion he's made of it as well....


----------



## Gizmo68

-Raven- said:


> how is your prep before hand? I find a good scrub with degreaser will have the tyres clean and free of any previous dressings and silicones, which is vital for any new dressing to have a chance.


They have been SF'ed several times and generally just washed with Meg's, there is no old dressing on the tyres as they have never been dressed before, I also believe that the RD50 is not washing off as there is no product coming off on the white dooka mitt.

I probably will not apply it again until the weather improves so I can be sure the tyres are fully dry, I will also try an IPA scrub to make sure they are fully clean and free from any contamination before the RD50 goes on again.


----------



## Hasan1

nichol4s said:


> Your using it wrong :wall: according to everyone else!
> 
> The old one is dusty, I haven't tried the new version but clearly they have changed it for a reason!!


Omg look how dusty it is 
http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=YhwYaDWZo6U&desktop_uri=/watch?v=YhwYaDWZo6U


----------



## Tips

Gizmo68 said:


> I probably will not apply it again until the weather improves so I can be sure the tyres are fully dry, I will also try an IPA scrub to make sure they are fully clean and free from any contamination before the RD50 goes on again.


It's not usually this fussy as a tyre dressing, but the current cold and wet conditions don't help at all.

The usual prep method as you have described should be fine, scrub tirewalls with APC till brown foam comes out and then dry the tyre with paper towels and apply RD50 as required.









One thing you will notice with RD50 is subsequent tyre clean ups produce very little brown foam and makes cleaning and dressing them a breeze, which tells you the built in RD50 tyre protectants are working into the rubber surface.

Sorry its not worked for you, but give it another try in better conditions.









Hope that helps.


----------



## -Raven-

Gizmo68 said:


> They have been SF'ed several times and generally just washed with Meg's, there is no old dressing on the tyres as they have never been dressed before, I also believe that the RD50 is not washing off as there is no product coming off on the white dooka mitt.
> 
> I probably will not apply it again until the weather improves so I can be sure the tyres are fully dry, I will also try an IPA scrub to make sure they are fully clean and free from any contamination before the RD50 goes on again.


Try degreaser and scrub till brown foam appears like tips has mentioned. Car wash / snow foam won't budge silicones. :thumb:


----------



## Tazz

i spoke to a AG dealer earlier this year and explained to me the reason for the change of formula of srp, user error, people were moaning about it being dusty when people were simply using it wrong, so instead of AG constantly explaining how to use it, they just changed it by taking out the french clay for something else, which has had a side effect of it giving a better shine 

anyway, back on topic, since being on here, ive grown disapointed with aerosol products, considering 50% of the contents is air, its a little pointless and doesnt last long


----------



## Tips

Just an observation with RD50 on new tyres.









I recently replaced my front two Michelin PS2 Pilot sport tyres with brand new Toyo Proxes T1 sport tyres, and it took at least three thin coats of applying RD50 and allowing it to cure for 48 hours in the dry before I was happy it had penetrated deep into the rubber compound.

Only a polite wipe with diluted IPA was sufficient as tyre prep for my brand new tyres.


----------



## Gizmo68

-Raven- said:


> Try degreaser and scrub till brown foam appears like tips has mentioned. Car wash / snow foam won't budge silicones. :thumb:


The SF etc has removed tyre dressings etc before, when I bought the car it was plastered in it… that came off quickly with the SF etc resulting in the brown foam.

However the RD50 was not used on those (summer) tyres only two sets of winter tyres (both sets bought new), no brown residue has ever come out of these tyres (or if there was any it went unnoticed) not like the summer tyres, that took a few washes to get it all out of the rubber.

My set of winters have actually been scrubbed with non acidic Very Cherry wheel cleaner, so should really be free from contamination.

I can only put it down to the air being too damp for it to cure fully?
Incidentally I put a full wet coat on each tyre (via foam applicator) then after a few mins I buff it off again (with the same applicator) to give the satin look I am after. (I hate shiny tyres)


----------



## Tips

I usually apply RD50 in the dry, let it "cure" overnight and then politely wipe it again with a paper cloth to remove any dribbles or overspills and bling. I feather RD50 into the tyre surfaces with an el cheapo paintbrush, which is my favourite method of application.

Soft satin RD50 sheen for the all year win


----------



## nichol4s

Hasan1 said:


> Omg look how dusty it is
> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=YhwYaDWZo6U&desktop_uri=/watch?v=YhwYaDWZo6U


Move on mate, don't worry about what I think. :thumb:


----------



## Hasan1

nichol4s said:


> Move on mate, don't worry about what I think. :thumb:


Dw is all about helping each other just put it up to help show how to use it :thumb:


----------



## nichol4s

Hasan1 said:


> Dw is all about helping each other just put it up to help show how to use it :thumb:


Nice one!!!!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

I didn't think Wet n Black for tyres was all that then again it was only a pound,i think Black Onyx is the best personally, Carpro Perl's very good though


----------



## chrisc

xJay1337 said:


> Some people eh....
> 
> I agree (as I have used it!:thumb
> Not only that but even on darker cars I find super resin polish is a better finish.. Not really sure where it fits in the product line.


it as a better chemical cut for certain paint I have found works great on old subarus:thumb:By hand
The UDS that is


----------



## msb

Dj.X-Ray said:


> I didn't think Wet n Black for tyres was all that then again it was only a pound,i think Black Onyx is the best personally, Carpro Perl's very good though


Black onyx is my tyre dressing of choice, worst one i have ever used was AF's Satin, totally shocking


----------



## Crash Master

Autoglym Wheel Seal, nice initial gloss, lasts 3-4 minutes, attracts dirt and is crap.
Megs products have been disappointing given the brand name, except the endurance tire gel.


----------



## RDB85

Autobrite Obsession. It was probably user error but I did not like it. Blackfire GEP & AFPP did not really impress me either. Any Dodo Juice product from Shampoo to Lime & Prime and the majority of the waxes and Prime and also AF Tripple.

Also Bouncers 22 disappointed me because it should come in 200ml pot


----------



## cheekymonkey

RDB85 said:


> Autobrite Obsession. It was probably user error but I did not like it. Blackfire GEP & AFPP did not really impress me either. Any Dodo Juice product from Shampoo to Lime & Prime and the majority of the waxes and Prime and also AF Tripple.
> 
> Also Bouncers 22 disappointed me because it should come in 200ml pot


there are some awesome products in that lot, think you would do well do look at how you are using and applying, also be an idea to look at your prep:thumb:


----------



## sxi tez

RDB85 said:


> Autobrite Obsession. It was probably user error but I did not like it. Blackfire GEP & AFPP did not really impress me either. Any Dodo Juice product from Shampoo to Lime & Prime and the majority of the waxes and Prime and also AF Tripple.
> 
> Also Bouncers 22 disappointed me because it should come in 200ml pot


agree with the dodo products,just not for me and i was also disapointed with AF tripple,found cheaper products do a better job tbh


----------



## msb

wierd what works for one doesn't for another, i really rate tripple for quick jobs


----------



## alteclio

I always found Dodo products worked really well for me. About Lime Prime, I was surprised about the results:

before:










After:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

alteclio said:


> I always found Dodo products worked really well for me. About Lime Prime, I was surprised about the results:
> 
> before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:


That's a very nice finish.I'm a fan of Lime Prime too i really like the stuff,i'm yet to try their Micro Prime heard some good things about it that will be on my list for next year:detailer:


----------



## alteclio

LP is not the easiest to remove after applying it, but I think it leaves a very nice finish. The pic is from a Mitsubishi, which I've read it has a soft paint, so this may help to get this improvement.


----------



## RDB85

Swissvax BOS disappointing me, after doing a full decon and prewax cleaner I was left underwhelmed. (glad it was just a sample) I notice a lot of people seem to not like AF products now considering they where hyped up so much. Wonder if ********** Wax will be next for a slating come the end of 2013...................


----------



## Hasan1

RDB85 said:


> Swissvax BOS disappointing me, after doing a full decon and prewax cleaner I was left underwhelmed. (glad it was just a sample) I notice a lot of people seem to not like AF products now considering they where hyped up so much. Wonder if ********** Wax will be next for a slating come the end of 2013...................


Not from me I've been very happy with the finish and also used some on my brothers car and its still like day 1 a month on


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Same here - huge Best of Show fan. Not the most durable but a great finish


----------



## Guest

RDB85 said:


> Swissvax BOS disappointing me, after doing a full decon and prewax cleaner I was left underwhelmed. (glad it was just a sample) I notice a lot of people seem to not like AF products now considering they where hyped up so much. Wonder if ********** Wax will be next for a slating come the end of 2013...................


I completely agree with what you say ref ********** and AF and it will be interesting what comments are made in 12 months ref **********. I have never tried their products, so I cannot pass judgement on their quality and/or performance however, let's see how long the "shouting from the rooftops" lasts. :tumbleweed:

In relation to AF, I have used several of their products and all have been poor (in my opinion) with the exception of Rejuvenate. 

Bring on the tailors of the Emperors New Clothes to gives us both a lambasting...................


----------



## dave-g

agree with the both of you regarding the whole 'hype' side of things, and have always sat back watching waiting for reviews to get my own opinion.


People seem to forget that everybody has an opinion of their own, and entitled to air them.

I read this thread and lots of peoples opinions differ to my own, i appreciate that, but its still interesting


----------



## Guest

dave-g said:


> People seem to forget that everybody has an opinion of their own, and entitled to air them.


Are you sure about that? I was under the impression that you weren't "allowed" to dislike a new, high priced product in a ridiculous bath salts holder or a hinged casket!! :thumb:

Love it!! :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## GLN

Milk_Sheik said:


> Are you sure about that? I was under the impression that you weren't "allowed" to dislike a new, high priced product in a ridiculous bath salts holder or a hinged casket!! :thumb:
> 
> Love it!! :thumb::thumb::thumb:


Or people that slate products simply because there jelous that they don't have them ....


----------



## -Raven-

RDB85 said:


> Autobrite Obsession. It was probably user error but I did not like it. Blackfire GEP & AFPP did not really impress me either. Any Dodo Juice product from Shampoo to Lime & Prime and the majority of the waxes and Prime and also AF Tripple.
> 
> Also Bouncers 22 disappointed me because it should come in 200ml pot


I agree with Blackfire GEP, I don't like it at all. I find Prima Amigo way better to use, and a lot better looks. :thumb:

As for bouncers 22 in a 200ml pot, 100ml is more than enough to last a few years!


----------



## Guest

GLN said:


> Or people that slate products simply because there jelous that they don't have them ....


No. Not in the slightest. If I wanted them I would get them. As it happens, I am not fooled by hinged caskets or Bathsalts holders containing wax.


----------



## RDB85

GLN said:


> Or people that slate products simply because there jelous that they don't have them ....


It is not jealousy at all. People can spend their money on whatever they want. I would rather spend it on a holiday to be honest than a have a few tubs of wax. Most of the time you can't tell the difference. Obviously if its been machined then yes it will have near perfect paint as apposite to by hand. Plus we all know its in the prep anyway.


----------



## msb

Funny i thought this was a most disappointing products USED thread not slag off ones we haven't


----------



## GLN

Milk_Sheik said:


> No. Not in the slightest. If I wanted them I would get them. As it happens, I am not fooled by hinged caskets or Bathsalts holders containing wax.


Tbh honest if you use ********** Wax you see why its so well presented because the wax inside is some of the best on the market not just a case ...


----------



## GLN

RDB85 said:


> It is not jealousy at all. People can spend their money on whatever they want. I would rather spend it on a holiday to be honest than a have a few tubs of wax. Most of the time you can't tell the difference. Obviously if its been machined then yes it will have near perfect paint as apposite to by hand. Plus we all know its in the prep anyway.


Perfect paint obviously helps the finish, but saying its all in the prep is just a fish wifes tale

a good quality wax will add warmth and gloss to the finish


----------



## Guest

msb said:


> Funny i thought this was a most disappointing products USED thread not slag off ones we haven't


Tantamount to the same thing. If you don't like what you see, look away as you have a lot of criticism for anything you don't personally like or that you disagree with.


----------



## RDB85

GLN said:


> Tbh honest if you use ********** Wax you see why its so well presented because the wax inside is some of the best on the market not just a case ...


You say best on the market? Used every wax out there or are you quoting something written by a marketing team


----------



## RDB85

GLN said:


> Perfect paint obviously helps the finish, but saying its all in the prep is just a fish wifes tale
> 
> a good quality wax will add warmth and gloss to the finish


It will add to the finish no doubt about it. But it what's under it that will define what the overall finish is like


----------



## Guest

GLN said:


> Tbh honest if you use ********** Wax you see why its so well presented because the wax inside is some of the best on the market not just a case ...


Presentation means? A fool and their money are soon parted.


----------



## msb

Have to say i was very sceptial of DW's products but before slating i purchased some and tried it to form an honest opinion,for me yes the products have surpassed all expectations and resulted in me becoming a huge fan of their products, much the same way as i did with Auto Finesse 12/18 months ago and i still rate their stuff too.
Yes there has been stuff in the range i don't like and as time goes on i may find certain products in the DW range i may think isn't as good as other comparable products, doesn't mean i am going to hang them out to dry because one thing in the product line up doesn't work for me
GLN you aint gonna win these people have decided they are going to hate the products without fair trial or test regardless of what the members who have used them say


----------



## GLN

RDB85 said:


> You say best on the market? Used every wax out there or are you quoting something written by a marketing team


you must of not read the bit where it said *some of the best*

i enjoy collecting waxes a trying new waxes and some of the ********** Waxes ive tried are on par or better than some of the big name wax manufactures


----------



## Alzak

GLN said:


> Tbh honest if you use ********** Wax you see why its so well presented because the wax inside is some of the best on the market not just a case ...


How You can say is one of the best on the market if is just 2-3 monts on it ??

No one done "accurate" tests on them ... It looks good so far but nowhere near big Z and SV at the moment, in 12 months time will see where DefWax is on the market.


----------



## RDB85

msb said:


> Funny i thought this was a most disappointing products USED thread not slag off ones we haven't


I was merely point out that everyone raved about AF and now the end of the year and its seems that a lot of people dislike their products. I was simply referring to DW being a new product and its being praised on here. I wonder will it get the same praise at the end of 2013.


----------



## Guest

msb said:


> Have to say i was very sceptial of DW's products but before slating i purchased some and tried it to form an honest opinion,for me yes the products have surpassed all expectations and resulted in me becoming a huge fan of their products, much the same way as i did with Auto Finesse 12/18 months ago and i still rate their stuff too.
> Yes there has been stuff in the range i don't like and as time goes on i may find certain products in the DW range i may think isn't as good as other comparable products, doesn't mean i am going to hang them out to dry because on thing in the product line up doesn't work for me
> GLN you aint gonna win these people have decided they are going to hate the products without fair trial or test regardless of what the members who have used them say


Emperors new clothes yet again.


----------



## Guest

RDB85 said:


> I was merely point out that everyone raved about AF and now the end of the year and its seems that a lot of people dislike their products. I was simply referring to DW being a new product and its being praised on here. I wonder will it get the same praise at the end of 2013.


Unlikely.


----------



## msb

Alzak said:


> How You can say is one of the best on the market if is just 2-3 monts on it ??
> 
> No one done "accurate" tests on them ... It looks good so far but nowhere near big Z and SV at the moment, in 12 months time will see where DefWax is on the market.


The people making and deveoping the products have been doing it for a long time, alot longer than they have been trading on here


----------



## GLN

msb said:


> Have to say i was very sceptial of DW's products but before slating i purchased some and tried it to form an honest opinion,for me yes the products have surpassed all expectations and resulted in me becoming a huge fan of their products, much the same way as i did with Auto Finesse 12/18 months ago and i still rate their stuff too.
> Yes there has been stuff in the range i don't like and as time goes on i may find certain products in the DW range i may think isn't as good as other comparable products, doesn't mean i am going to hang them out to dry because on thing in the product line up doesn't work for me
> GLN you aint gonna win these people have decided they are going to hate the products without fair trial or test regardless of what the members who have used them say


100% agree with you mate

its just how it think a ferrari enzo looks far to good so its mean whats under the bonnet is rubbish since ive not tried one :lol:


----------



## Alzak

msb said:


> The people making and deveoping the products have been doing it for a long time, alot longer than they have been trading on here


I know marble wax is/was on market for a long time ...


----------



## msb

RDB85 said:


> I was merely point out that everyone raved about AF and now the end of the year and its seems that a lot of people dislike their products. I was simply referring to DW being a new product and its being praised on here. I wonder will it get the same praise at the end of 2013.


Fair point and only time will tell i guess but from what i've seen they have a very strong product that does give the competion something to think about, the fact they have caused such a stir should perhaps tell you something and that there may just be something in what people are saying:wave:


----------



## GLN

Alzak said:


> How You can say is one of the best on the market if is just 2-3 monts on it ??
> 
> No one done "accurate" tests on them ... It looks good so far but nowhere near big Z and SV at the moment, in 12 months time will see where DefWax is on the market.


it might not be as big of a name yet but how does the determine how good there products are ???


----------



## msb

Milk_Sheik said:


> Emperors new clothes yet again.


Wtf you love the new clothes, are you the tailor
This is a detailing forum in case you havn't noticed, maybe you should be on here :lol: http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...0Z4csV4ZrjQbasAxVksUA&bvm=bv.1355534169,d.d2k


----------



## Alzak

GLN said:


> it might not be as big of a name yet but how does the determine how good there products are ???


As this is newish brand no many people have chance to try it, I'm lucky to be one of them who have few Defwax waxes in collection so just time will tell where on detailing market they are and how good are their products ... so far I'm happy


----------



## RDB85

I would not be disappointed if someone would send me a DW sample


----------



## Alzak

RDB85 said:


> I would not be disappointed if someone would send me a DW sample


Do You want my spot on Mystery 89 list ??


----------



## GLN

RDB85 said:


> I would not be disappointed if someone would send me a DW sample


You know where the treads are you can pay like everyone else

:thumb:

Or in your case save the money and go on holiday


----------



## RDB85

GLN said:


> You know where the treads are you can pay like everyone else
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> Or in you case save the money and go on holiday


Bit hard if most of them are closed. Did I say that I wanted it for FREE?


----------



## GLN

RDB85 said:


> Bit hard if most of them are closed. Did I say that I wanted it for FREE?





Alzak said:


> Do You want my spot on Mystery 89 list ??


There you go mate :thumb:


----------



## msb

Mystery 89 is very good, although jason at DW didn't particularly like it(hence it not going into full time production), the layer i put on my bonnet a week ago looked good when i washed the car today


----------



## RDB85

Alzak said:


> Do You want my spot on Mystery 89 list ??


 If your sure mate. That's fantastic. How much is it? And what's the pot size


----------



## Alzak

RDB85 said:


> If your sure mate. That's fantastic. How much is it? And what's the pot size


I think is 25 plus 5.95 shipping for 50ml pot


----------



## Trip tdi

Simoniz orginal wax, a great wax on durability but is right nightmare to remove, I have tried this wax a number of occasions to master the technique, so buffing can be alot easier fromk myself and tried the wax warmed before hand, less a amount to use, different ambient temperatures and a different method of applying the wax but still have the hard time buffing the wax, just way to much hard work for the user to wax there car, if the removal was alot easier this will the wax of chose to myself, especially for it's strong durability, price and the nice gold tin.

Simoniz if you ever see my replie, just reformulate the wax so the wax removes easily with one or two swipes, along with the normal charismatics of the durability of Original, if you master this, then this wax will be the best one going on the market for under a tenner, and will contend with other waxes that are 3 to 5 times the extra price, trust me on this one.


----------



## Hasan1

RDB85 said:


> If your sure mate. That's fantastic. How much is it? And what's the pot size


Sample pots are a good size


----------



## RDB85

Alzak said:


> I think is 25 plus 5.95 shipping for 50ml pot


Can I get back to you a bit later on tonight mate.


----------



## Alzak

RDB85 said:


> Can I get back to you a bit later on tonight mate.


No problem at all PM me later


----------



## GLN

Alzak said:


> No problem at all PM me later


you'll also need to post in the 89 mystery wax thread so jason knows your not taking it anymore :thumb:


----------



## RDB85

Just a quick on would I pay you or Jason if I where to take it?


----------



## GLN

RDB85 said:


> Just a quick on would I pay you or Jason if I where to take it?


it would be jason if Alzak pulls out as he hasnt payed for it yet


----------



## msb

Probably best to pm jason and tell him your stepping into alzaks place, can't see it being a huge problem:thumb:


----------



## RDB85

Alzak said:


> No problem at all PM me later


Hi mate. I am going to leave I am afraid,  got some bills etc to still pay off. Thanks for the generosity its much appreciated


----------



## absolute

Dodo sours or what ever it was, came in leaky generic bottles despite monza taping the crap out of them. The alleged recommended dilution didn't do much for me. 

Dodo supernatural, came in awkward hair gel style tub, hurt my fingers as I stuffed an applicator in there. Seemed to work quite well, durability wasn't anything to shout about. Label was in bad condition when it arrived and deteriorated further after it arrived. Didn't bother me too much but there's so many people on here that go on about what issue number they get and how they can't bring them self to use this cherished product. Don't get me wrong, this was a year or so ago, do not bash me, maybe they do not use generic hand wash dispensers. 

Last time i seen the sour power dispenser I got turtle power shower gel 15 years ago. Looked like same container. Sold it all on eBay. 

Good old hype, good on them though. My mates chewbacca wash mitt looks awesome.


----------



## -Kev-

can we keep this long-running thread constructive, without the snipes at each other please?

thank-you.


----------



## RDB85

Milk_Sheik said:


> Wait for msb to tell you how good things are now and how times have moved on (he doesn't like Dodo products, you see - he prefers things to be more expensive), so follow his "advice" and you'll be much better off.


I dont like Dodo Juice products either:thumb: Except I go the other way and go for the cheaper stuff which suits my budget and needs


----------



## andy monty

:wave: bringing back on topic.......

Muck off Ubershine car shampoo... Cleans ok but the dilution ratio makes it really expensive if you buy it at retail prices

40ml per 4l of water :doublesho









so working on a builders bucket 15l thats 150ml per wash...... 6.6 washes for £7.99 On their own sales site its £10!

Back to BH autowash for me....... 300ml bottle £9 ish 5ml a wash... = 15 pence per wash near as make no odds ...


----------



## xJay1337

Yeah but what sort of lubricity can you get with 5ml of solution in a 5, 10 or 15l bucket?
You wouldn't.
The dilution ratio would be so miniscule, it may sud up but suds do not equate to a slick clean. You could probably digest 5ml of hydrochloric acid in 10L of water and be absolutely fine.

Don't try that at home. 

as for AF products, well their citrus power is good.. the OLD Imperial was good, the blue one.. Unfortunately I'm on the "new improved" formula which I actually can't stand. Smells horrible, horrible to use, crap cleaning. When the wheel air dries before it used to just have a few water spots I would go over with quick detailer as part of the drying process.. now it's like hard core dirt left... Dreadful. Crystal is good, rejuvinate and tough prep are both good (but very similar) - Tripple is better than SRP imo having used both for a long time, I like Lather's smell and lubricity for washing.. moving onto trying their hard waxes & tough coat.


----------



## nick_mcuk

xJay1337 said:


> Yeah but what sort of lubricity can you get with 5ml of solution in a 5, 10 or 15l bucket?
> You wouldn't.
> The dilution ratio would be so miniscule, it may sud up but suds do not equate to a slick clean. You could probably digest 5ml of hydrochloric acid in 10L of water and be absolutely fine.
> 
> Don't try that at home.
> 
> as for AF products, well their citrus power is good.. the OLD Imperial was good, the blue one.. Unfortunately I'm on the "new improved" formula which I actually can't stand. Smells horrible, horrible to use, crap cleaning. When the wheel air dries before it used to just have a few water spots I would go over with quick detailer as part of the drying process.. now it's like hard core dirt left... Dreadful. Crystal is good, rejuvinate and tough prep are both good (but very similar) - Tripple is better than SRP imo having used both for a long time, I like Lather's smell and lubricity for washing.. moving onto trying their hard waxes & tough coat.


Crystal is ok but it's essentially ipa, water and a bit if colouring. Mine was free at waxstock but I certainly wouldn't spend my money on it. You can make your own crystal by buying 5l of ipa off eBay and mixing it 50:50 with purified water


----------



## msb

RDB85 said:


> I dont like Dodo Juice products either:thumb: Except I go the other way and go for the cheaper stuff which suits my budget and needs


I don't particularly like dodo's waxes but its no big secret, although i do rate some of their other products,lime prime for instance is exellent, also i have expensive and cheap products in my collection, whats wrong with wanting to get the best products i can that suit my needs, i'm not telling anyone to go out and spent £000's on wax etc, but if i choose to and rate the product i will say so


----------



## RDB85

The only Dodo Juice product I do rate is Bouncers 22, only one that lived up to the hype


----------



## atrose81

Gotta be the Gtechniq Trim Restorer for me, looked great for a day and then plastic just seemed to go back to it's old faded self.

:wall:


----------



## nick_mcuk

RDB85 said:


> The only Dodo Juice product I do rate is Bouncers 22, only one that lived up to the hype


Agreed and seconded!


----------



## Bratwurst

atrose81 said:


> Gotta be the Gtechniq Trim Restorer for me, looked great for a day and then plastic just seemed to go back to it's old faded self.
> 
> :wall:


Do you mean C4 or T1?

Not used C4 myself, but I do have T1 on my exterior plastics and rubber and, for what's billed _only_ as a 'dressing', I've been delighted with it's durability.


----------



## Blueberry

C4 is still going strong on my car - 18 months later. Trim looks like new, even now.


----------



## xJay1337

nick_mcuk said:


> Crystal is ok but it's essentially ipa, water and a bit if colouring. Mine was free at waxstock but I certainly wouldn't spend my money on it. You can make your own crystal by buying 5l of ipa off eBay and mixing it 50:50 with purified water


So it's a disappointing product because you can "make it" cheaper than you can buy it?


----------



## Thrill

Disappointing with Auto Finesse Citrus Power, didn't do much cleaning tbh and the 1L bottle was gone after using it thrice.


----------



## nick_mcuk

xJay1337 said:


> So it's a disappointing product because you can "make it" cheaper than you can buy it?


Yes because it's not very good at cleaning grime off the glass unlike something like AG Fast glass that actually contains cleaning agents as well.


----------



## svended

I'm afraid for me it was Purple Rain, used up three spray heads trying to use it in a week and didn't perform even a quarter as good as Iron-X. The Bubblegum airfreshner was equally as bad, got an initial sweet scent then went after a minute and the car wasn't by any means smelly when I sprayed it.


----------



## Rayner

svended said:


> I'm afraid for me it was Purple Rain, used up three spray heads trying to use it in a week and didn't perform even a quarter as good as Iron-X. The Bubblegum airfreshner was equally as bad, got an initial sweet scent then went after a minute and the car wasn't by any means smelly when I sprayed it.


Just out of interest how can you tell that its not as good as iron x? I've only used wolfs decon but can't work out now people can tell?

EDIT: stupid question I presume you spray the ironx on after the other product to see if there is more reaction than with the purple rain duh! Its still early


----------



## svended

rayner said:


> Just out of interest how can you tell that its not as good as iron x? I've only used wolfs decon but can't work out now people can tell?
> 
> EDIT: stupid question I presume you spray the ironx on after the other product to see if there is more reaction than with the purple rain duh! Its still early


Lol. Ye', had two of my mates cars to do in Preston and only had enough Iron-X to do about three wheels. I posted on here at the time if anyone knew of a place in Preston to get some. Ended up canabalising several bottles for there spray heads.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Most disapointing product i've ever used is Kaliber - non alcoholic lager


----------



## shaqs77

i like dodo juice waxes but i couldnt get along with sn shampoo (wasnt strong enough), sn wax (wasnt all that and dont think it was worth the premium price) and lime prime. it was not that good to use even after several different methods and tries.

but im loving the sn hybrid wax and blue velvet.


----------



## Bratwurst

I didn't think I'd see someone say they're disappointed by Lime Prime.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Lorenzo said:


> I didn't think I'd see someone say they're disappointed by Lime Prime.


Neither did i tbh,i love it:detailer:


----------



## Jamie©

I wouldn't say they're the most disappointing products I've used but as much as I love Dodo Juice products, I wasnt impressed by Lime Prime or Supernatural wax. I was given a pre production sample of Rainforest Rub years ago and really rated it so naturally bought a pot when it was released and loved it (so much so I asked if I could have my wooden Supernatural pot filled with it and was disappointingly told no by Dodo  ). Used Purple Haze and thought it was great. Tried Red Mist Tropical and love it. Went from Klasse AIO to Lime Prime and just didn't get it at all. The Supernatural wax was the same - looks wise ok but no better than RR in my mind, not as user friendly and in my experience the durability is poor. I do love the Iroku pot though


----------



## great gonzo

I'm suprised to see AF citrus pre wash mentioned! For me it was the nuts, spray on leave 2 minutes wash off and done. other than the price whats not to like?


----------



## xJay1337

great gonzo said:


> I'm suprised to see AF citrus pre wash mentioned! For me it was the nuts, spray on leave 2 minutes wash off and done. other than the price whats not to like?


Not sure what the guy did wrong but the Polished Bliss shows it all..


----------



## Blueberry

I just think citrus power is very expensive when you can get other products which do exactly the same and dilute down to make them more cost effective.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Jamie© said:


> I wouldn't say they're the most disappointing products I've used but as much as I love Dodo Juice products, I wasnt impressed by Lime Prime or Supernatural wax. I was given a pre production sample of Rainforest Rub years ago and really rated it so naturally bought a pot when it was released and loved it (so much so I asked if I could have my wooden Supernatural pot filled with it and was disappointingly told no by Dodo  ). Used Purple Haze and thought it was great. Tried Red Mist Tropical and love it. Went from Klasse AIO to Lime Prime and just didn't get it at all. The Supernatural wax was the same - looks wise ok but no better than RR in my mind, not as user friendly and in my experience the durability is poor. I do love the Iroku pot though


Yeah that's fair enough some get on with products some don't i use by machine for the cut in it.Totally agree with you on the Dodo pot though sheer class:detailer:


----------



## sm81

Blueberry said:


> I just think citrus power is very expensive when you can get other products which do exactly the same and dilute down to make them more cost effective.


Very true. Like BH Autofoam/Surfex HD


----------



## CarPro.UK

sm81 said:


> Very true. Like BH Autofoam/Surfex HD


Been using Bilthamber Autofoam (dont tell the boss! :doublesho) in a pump sprayer for years. Truly excellent and very economical! :thumb:

Andy


----------



## nick_mcuk

Blueberry said:


> I just think citrus power is very expensive when you can get other products which do exactly the same and dilute down to make them more cost effective.


Exactly AG PowerMax3 is a good example of one.


----------



## svended

sm81 said:


> Very true. Like BH Autofoam/Surfex HD


rue the Surfex can be diluted down so much and still be very effective. The citrus power I tried to dilute and very quickly it became non effective.


----------



## fizzle86

I find Surfex a very cheap product as it dilutes so well, £3 per ltr and can dilute 100:1 on interior jobbies! Work it out, better the Tesco apc at 10:1


----------



## CraigQQ

svended said:


> rue the Surfex can be diluted down so much and still be very effective. The citrus power I tried to dilute and very quickly it became non effective.


that's because it's already diluted, the CP concentrate is available to special people lol... I've seen it!


----------



## -Raven-

CraigQQ said:


> that's because it's already diluted, the CP concentrate is available to special people lol... I've seen it!


Was it in an Autobrite bottle?


----------



## CraigQQ

-Raven- said:


> Was it in an Autobrite bottle?


no, lets not go into that again lol.

a friend is a AF authorised detailer... he had the concentrate last time I was down that way.


----------



## Joel.

AG Intensive tar remover. Gets rid of small spots fine. The amount of worked required for larger spots is ridiculous.


----------



## Alan H

Walesy. said:


> I didnt like Dodo Juice Red Mist (tropical), just didnt get along with it that and in


I really like Tropical Mist. It works really well for me.

Product I didn't like / was disappointed with is AG Trim and Bumper Care. It looked good but attracted to much dust after.

Perhaps I was over applying or something, but just couldn't get on with it.


----------



## xJay1337

CraigQQ said:


> no, lets not go into that again lol.
> 
> a friend is a AF authorised detailer... he had the concentrate last time I was down that way.


Is that just the pro version... ? :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

xJay1337 said:


> Is that just the pro version... ? :thumb:


could be? remember clark mentioning he had it too, so must be available to all their "authorised" guys.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I had some CP concentrate too, awesome stuff!


----------



## donnyo

AG tyre dressing. Overpriced and rubbish!!! Much prefer Megs endurance gel


----------



## fizzle86

donnyo said:


> AG tyre dressing. Overpriced and rubbish!!! Much prefer Megs endurance gel


I actually like AG tyre dressing, i only use it in Summer time wont last a day this time of year but leaves a lovely matt/natural finish.

If you prefer Meg EG you probably prefer a glossy finish?


----------



## Dave KG

If you read through this thread, what you will get is some find Product X disappointing and then a few others come and say how great it is... Which goes to highlight one thing for me. It is often not the product, but more the learning to use the product. Use a product ineffectively and it will disappoint, learn how to get the best from it and it will more likely be impressed... and don't get sold into forum hype.

If anything, forum hype will for me lead to biggest disappointments, as I find product fads seem to come and go very quickly, and it is in many cases the products don't offer anything over the ones already on the market which can lead to disappointment whereas if the product is the first of its type that you've used you tend to be more enthusiastic about it. Exceptions do exist, however, for example IronX to name just one.



nick_mcuk said:


> Exactly AG PowerMax3 is a good example of one.


Ah yes, I remember that product well  Effective at doing what it claims to do


----------



## Jamie©

Dave KG said:


> If you read through this thread, what you will get is some find Product X disappointing and then a few others come and say how great it is... Which goes to highlight one thing for me. It is often not the product, but more the learning to use the product. Use a product ineffectively and it will disappoint, learn how to get the best from it and it will more likely be impressed... and don't get sold into forum hype.
> 
> If anything, forum hype will for me lead to biggest disappointments, as I find product fads seem to come and go very quickly, and it is in many cases the products don't offer anything over the ones already on the market which can lead to disappointment whereas if the product is the first of its type that you've used you tend to be more enthusiastic about it. Exceptions do exist, however, for example IronX to name just one.
> 
> Ah yes, I remember that product well  Effective at doing what it claims to do


Absolutely spot on Dave. The "Forum Hype" trap is one I've fallen into myself plenty of times and it does inevitably, for me anyway, lead to disappointment. A lot of things as well just come down to personal preference, which is why I said Lime Prime wasn't for me - it's not a bad product just wasn't for me. Luckily I feel I'm now at a point where I've found a product for each job that I'm happy with and will more than likely be sticking to them.


----------



## -Raven-

donnyo said:


> AG tyre dressing. Overpriced and rubbish!!! Much prefer Megs endurance gel


is that the Instant Tyre Dressing? That's the only Autoglym product I keep on my shelf! 

I use it on big 4x4 tyres, and it's actually not that bad with good tyre prep. I like the matt/new tyre look it gives.

Sounds like you like the wet glossy tyre dressing look, in which case Megs Endurance is great!


----------



## donnyo

-Raven- said:


> is that the Instant Tyre Dressing? That's the only Autoglym product I keep on my shelf!
> 
> I use it on big 4x4 tyres, and it's actually not that bad with good tyre prep. I like the matt/new tyre look it gives.
> 
> Sounds like you like the wet glossy tyre dressing look, in which case Megs Endurance is great!


Yeah. I prefer the wet glossy look. I went with AG as it was all I knew at the time. Now I know of more products...and the help of the people on here I can make sure I dont spend money on items which were not designed for what I want them to do or achieve.


----------



## C0NAN

-Raven- said:


> I agree with Blackfire GEP, I don't like it at all. I find Prima Amigo way better to use, and a lot better looks. :thumb:
> 
> As for bouncers 22 in a 200ml pot, 100ml is more than enough to last a few years!


Yup I'm another dissatisfied user of Blackfire GEP. It does nothing to improve the paint finish, in fact it clouded it up for me.


----------



## simon_t25

*Rubbish*

I don't give a monkeys....
Turtle wax refine and shine is absolute rubbish more fool me for even buying it.
I welcome turtle wax to reply.


----------



## DMH-01

Magifoam Blue - doesn't perform as well as the original and leaves blue residue.


----------



## dsm888

Autoglym ultra deep shine - used some today for a quick protective layer and remembered why i didnt like it - sets like concrete and buffs off like bubblegum.....


----------



## willwander

Megs ultimate quick detailer...I know some people like it, so bought some today.

Hmmm, not the ultimate and not quick...I found it smears a bit and takes multiple passes with micro fibre to buff off. I Prefer the QD you get in the megs clay bar kit.


----------



## Bratwurst

DMH-01 said:


> Magifoam Blue - doesn't perform as well as the original and leaves blue residue.


Even worse when it soaks into your fabric headlining....


----------



## C0NAN

dsm888 said:


> Autoglym ultra deep shine - used some today for a quick protective layer and remembered why i didnt like it - sets like concrete and buffs off like bubblegum.....


Did you apply this by hand? My experience with Ultra Deep Shine is it needs to be applied and removed by machine.


----------



## absolute

Meguiars show car glaze. 

I love megs products, but this looked like t cut, applied like lurpak and looked like lurpak.


----------



## moono16v

I think autoglym are a great however the bodywork shampoo conditioner is terrible. For me it never foams up. I've had four bottles of the stuff when it was BOGOF. 

Dodo juice lime prime lite I find is too oily too!


----------



## bigmc

moono16v said:


> I think autoglym are a great however the bodywork shampoo conditioner is terrible. For me it never foams up. I've had four bottles of the stuff when it was BOGOF.
> 
> Dodo juice lime prime lite I find is too oily too!


It's low foam shampoo that's why :wall::wall:. Foam/lather does nothing for cleaning ability.


----------



## Junior Bear

Been using AG bodywork shampoo recently, just to use it up. Actually quite like it now! Great cleaning ability am for winter


----------



## xJay1337

bigmc said:


> It's low foam shampoo that's why :wall::wall:. Foam/lather does nothing for cleaning ability.


Exactly.
Foam is not indicative of a shampoo quality.


----------



## 20vKarlos

not a product as such, but the Auto Finesse bottles on the Tough Coat.

i had so many problems with the trigger breaking until i finally posted to AF themselves to ask why... then i fully understood

ALWAYS RINSE THE TRIGGER + PIPE! or TURN IT UPSIDE DOWN AND PULL THE TRIGGER UNTIL NOTHING COMES OUT!


----------



## dave-g

20vKarlos said:


> not a product as such, but the Auto Finesse bottles on the Tough Coat.
> 
> i had so many problems with the trigger breaking until i finally posted to AF themselves to ask why... then i fully understood
> 
> ALWAYS RINSE THE TRIGGER + PIPE! or TURN IT UPSIDE DOWN AND PULL THE TRIGGER UNTIL NOTHING COMES OUT!


or just change the trigger to a flip top cap, easier still and less waste i find now :thumb:


----------



## chrisc

20vKarlos said:


> not a product as such, but the Auto Finesse bottles on the Tough Coat.
> 
> i had so many problems with the trigger breaking until i finally posted to AF themselves to ask why... then i fully understood
> 
> ALWAYS RINSE THE TRIGGER + PIPE! or TURN IT UPSIDE DOWN AND PULL THE TRIGGER UNTIL NOTHING COMES OUT!


It's because there cheap bottles i reckon just look in poundland its full of these style now


----------



## Dan_Mol

CG Clay Block (sand paper)

Has its use but going from a clay bar to this I was horrified at the mess it made in 10secs on bonnet of my old TT.

Luckily polished out by machine.

Although bad as clay it could be great as a fine wet sanding block if you were polishing via machine afterwards.

Mine went in bin.

Closely followed by Meguiars NXT Tech Wax, awful stuff couldn't get it to buff off, left my paint really dull.


----------



## dsm888

C0NAN said:


> Did you apply this by hand? My experience with Ultra Deep Shine is it needs to be applied and removed by machine.


no - by hand - maybe that was the problem !


----------



## bigmc

dsm888 said:


> no - by hand - maybe that was the problem !


It's designed for hand use, the problem is over application. I've used it for years and never had a problem with it.


----------



## Jimbob

Armadillo Detailing products. Glass Gleam streaks really bad and still leaves dirt. Tyre sheen looks bright for an hour the soaks in. Think they're a new company but the products are no cheaper than other places. Still have a fast wax and shampoo to use but dont think ill be buying any more.


----------



## Pauldgilham

Chemical Guys New Car Smell. Smells like urinal cakes


----------



## Tsubodai

name01 said:


> Armadillo Detailing products. Glass Gleam streaks really bad and still leaves dirt. Tyre sheen looks bright for an hour the soaks in. Think they're a new company but the products are no cheaper than other places. Still have a fast wax and shampoo to use but dont think ill be buying any more.


I've wondered about their products having seen them on e-bay, and not especially cheap either as you say. Good to know.


----------



## great gonzo

Pauldgilham said:


> Chemical Guys New Car Smell. Smells like urinal cakes


Noooooo I love the smell, its like a herb and solvent mix!
What is a urinal cake? Lol.


----------



## Jack Carter

great gonzo said:


> Noooooo I love the smell, its like a herb and solvent mix!
> What is a urinal cake? Lol.


One of those pineapple chunks that you see in pub **** pots. :lol:


----------



## Bratwurst

I don't know why they get a bad rep... I enjoy the smell of **** pot pineapple chunks.

Minus the **** of course lol


----------



## great gonzo

I heard a story that drugy's were taking them and inhaling them through a hanky to get high???


----------



## Bratwurst

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

:lol:


----------



## Carshine

willwander said:


> Megs ultimate quick detailer...I know some people like it, so bought some today.
> 
> Hmmm, not the ultimate and not quick...I found it smears a bit and takes multiple passes with micro fibre to buff off. I Prefer the QD you get in the megs clay bar kit.


Remember this, all detailing products react different when applied in cold conditions (unless you were indoor and car was temperated)
So, yes, when it's cold it will smear a bit. I've used the UQD for years and it's still my favorite. A bit expensive, that's all..


----------



## Lupostef

DMH-01 said:


> Magifoam Blue - doesn't perform as well as the original and leaves blue residue.


This!!


----------



## Bristle Hound

One & only Auto Finesse product I was disappointed with was the (new) Lather shampoo

Tried all sorts of dilute ratio's and I couldn't get it to 'work' any near as good as my fave Wolf's white satin :thumb:

Just didn't seem to foam or have the cut & slickness of the white satin

Just my opinion of course ... :wave:


----------



## Guest

I love everything from Optimum, right from ONR, OCW to OPP. But I didn't like Opti-Bond Tire Gel as it didn't produce any shine at all. The tires would look the same if they were just cleaned with a tire cleaner.


----------



## CPM1

For me it's been Autoglym EGP. Tried it yesterday, followed instructions to the letter but it left a dull haze on the car I could not shift.

The instructions state the car has to be completely dry, which it was, so I,m now wondering if it was because of the high humidity (97%) in the cold damp air yesterday.

It might be a great product but it's of no use to me if I cant use it on a typical damp UK day.

I eventually got rid of the haze by using some MER polish which can be used on a damp cloth.

Chris M


----------



## C0NAN

dsm888 said:


> no - by hand - maybe that was the problem !


Yup it's very difficult by hand, but when applied by machine it's quite good.


----------



## RDB85

Most Autofinesse products disappointed me. Overhyped and too expensive


----------



## seanl

Carpro Perl. Its good on interior plastics and engine bay, but UV abused exterior plastics (which I bought it for) was seriously disappointing. Multiple wipes just didn't cut it. It looks good for about 10 seconds whilst its still wet, then dries off to be left with varying degrees of patchy greys. Back to AG Bumper care for now, although I may try Carpro Dlux next which I've been led to believe is much better.


----------



## SuperlativeTeam

glendog74 said:


> *303 Aerospace Protectant* - was expecting great things from it but was disappointed with the results and its cost versus cheaper products like AG Vinyl & Rubber Care.
> 
> Aerospace is wonderful to spray on engine bay, spray leave it to dry and vuala, and for the interior trim it lasts very long and repells dust beautifully.
> 
> Try instetad PoorBoys Natural dressing which smells magic! Therefore bit difficult to apply, as you have to rub it hard on porous plastic surfaces like once found in older models of A3's or Fiat Stilo's :< Any advice?


Do not really need to mention it but are all Turtle wax products are marketing targeted? I mean if only they would spend 1/10 of what the spend on marketing for their actual products, they could work out well.

I tried restoring kit (customer asked me to use it since he bought it) on a neglected textile cabrio roof and it just did nothing whatsoever. I used full bottle and it did not remove anything at all. Non!

As well just recently used "Black Box" kit and Gosh it is difficult to apply that "primer" thing. everything gets black (paint additives? ) and what the hell is "black carnauba" ???? :doublesho

As well i have noticed how great "Autofinesse", "Gtechniq", "nanolex" products are as i did not see many or non complaints towards those? Is it because actually them being expensive considering quantity/price is very expensive makes them so good and well refined?


----------



## T.D.K

Auto Finesse Lather, what a pile of crap this is, no suds, no slickness, probably as effective as snot in a bucket of water.

What a shame as I have three bottles of the stuff.

I like AF products but this is just a horrendously hopeless shampoo.


----------



## id_doug

T.D.K said:


> Auto Finesse Lather, what a pile of crap this is, no suds, no slickness, probably as effective as snot in a bucket of water.
> 
> What a shame as I have three bottles of the stuff.
> 
> I like AF products but this is just a horrendously hopeless shampoo.


Send them this way I don't mind using them


----------



## AJ02

id_doug said:


> Send them this way I don't mind using them


+1 :thumb:


----------



## Megs Lad

not so much a product but the red and black autobrite spray heads ive got about 7 all shagged and the bottles are still full :tumbleweed:


----------



## T.D.K

I may put them in the swaps section guys. You could just add water to a bucket and just imagine there is a shampoo in there, because that's all lather has to offer. Im sure they've changed the formula as I've used it before.


----------



## bigup

For me AF tyre gloss

Might be me but can't get it to gloss even after caking the tyres with the stuff!


----------



## cypukas

Autobrite tyre dressing, don't know the name as it came without a label on a bottle, it is green colour, after 2 aplications tires dried in 1 hour. All the rest their products are awesome.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Spanish Fly


----------



## tarbyonline

Race glaze extra long wheel brush. The handle became loose and the bristles started to flatten by the 3rd use which isn't acceptable IMO for a brush at this price. 

Muc off tyre dressing applicators - the sponge material was extremely porous and so held virtually no dressing. Also detached itself as simply glued to the foam beneath.

Most hyped disappointing product would be:
California Scents air fresheners - tried a few and none smelt that good and. The air vent one was also very very cheap feeling.


----------



## Mrizzle

Meguiars cone wheel brush. Centre wire bends making the brush practically unusable within first minute of use and the bristles are distinctly average. Very disappointing especially for a relatively expensive wheel brush. Don't go near it!!


----------



## suspal

stripper scent smelt nowhere near spearmint rhino's :lol:


----------



## james vti-s

Valugard wax = bla


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Sea Monkeys


----------



## cypukas

In 4 tries didn't remove any bug and any tar spot, absolutely crap! Looks like its just normal wet wipes


----------



## Ryanjdover

CG Hybrid V7....expected so much more


----------



## Flakey

I won't so I am disappointed but I expected more out of Bilt Hamber Auto Balm. It gathers a lot more dust than other sealants like Reload or Gtechniq C2V3.


----------



## Keith_sir

I am not reading 98 pages and there is probably arguments about this but I can't stand AG SRP. The reason being I find it doesn't last long although it's probably the easiest to apply & remove.


----------



## xJay1337

When you say "last long enough.." what do you mean?

It's meant to be topped with a sealant or wax to protect the finish.


----------



## Porkypig

Keith_sir said:


> I am not reading 98 pages and there is probably arguments about this but I can't stand AG SRP. The reason being I find it doesn't last long although it's probably the easiest to apply & remove.


Odd that isn't? Cos I am sure I read that AG claim a 35 wash process protection :doublesho


----------



## Keith_sir

xJay1337 said:


> When you say "last long enough.." what do you mean?
> 
> It's meant to be topped with a sealant or wax to protect the finish.


It's shine lasts feck all time! Quite easily read no?

Correct! :speechless


----------



## Keith_sir

Porkypig said:


> Odd that isn't? Cos I am sure I read that AG claim a 35 wash process protection :doublesho


Obviously AG talk ******** then ay!


----------



## evanhartshorne

Can't say I'm over impressed with valet pro bilberry wheel cleaner, I have tried it in loads of different dilutions and none of them have been as good as AS smart wheels


----------



## DJ X-Ray

A glass hammer


----------



## Ballatie

A whittle your own wooden spoon kit. 

I know, nothing to do with cars or detailing but it does take a lot of beating!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Chocolate teapot


----------



## NiallG

PLuKE said:


> AG vinyl and rubber dressing
> 
> I wouldnt say i was "dissappoined" with Dodo SN but could see any diffrence between that and the cheaper waxs.
> 
> Luke


That's intetesting. I use AG V&R for door seals/engine dressing, and I find it to be excellent at that. 
AG tyre dressing is one I would add, though. Even after deep cleaning tyres, they looked no different than 'bare'. But maybe that's what it's supposed to do! I dunno...


----------



## acharris77

The worse product in my experience I have used for detailing the car is the Astonished Alloy Wheel cleaner. I swear for the 6 months I used it, it actually made my alloys worse by never removing the orange/brown brake dust and it stuck on due to non-cleaning effect and generally just the wheels never looked clean with it and was always disappointed with the wheels.

I then bought the Autosmart Safe Wheels from reading this forum and I it is some awesome stuff and my alloys looks like new.


----------



## scooby-93

autoglym intensive tar remover, not even in the same leauge as autosmart tardis or top gear tar and glue for that matter.


----------



## Wazhalo31

Chemical Guys New car scent what a load of rubbish it smells awful.


----------



## putzie

wasnt impressed with autobright foam fury thick snow foam ,was runny as hell and thinner than my demon snow foam , just glad i didnt buy 5 liters of it as i would be boiling my **** now lol


----------



## big-saxo-guy

My worse has to be turtle wax creme wax, it added no protection, didnt bead or sheet well , horrible to use, and overall rubbish


----------



## danga200

Do not waste your money, even if you think "Oh it's only a tenner" spend that £10 on some Lotto tickets.


----------



## Cookies

Sadly and completely unexpectedly AS Autofresh Cool 5l 'concentrate' as the AS stuf is usually top notch - it was a bit like 3m repositionable spray mount which was so repositionable that it never actually stuck to anything.

Cooks


----------



## bugsplat

Megs light lense polish. Gave up after about 10 mins polishing a cloudy headlight using this and a DA and not touched it since. Either i was rubbish or the product was anyway


----------



## Bratwurst

danga200 said:


> Do not waste your money, even if you think "Oh it's only a tenner" spend that £10 on some Lotto tickets.


Got to disagree with you. 

For under a tenner, this is a good wee device for someone who can't afford a PW and foam lance, and certainly for folk who can't be arsed getting a PW set-up when really there isn't much need.

Sure it's nowhere near as foamy as a lance, it was never meant be _that_ good, surely, but it does have a use. It'll lay a nice layer of foam on your car, softening crap, before a rinse, which is pretty much the minimum you should be doing before rubbing away with a mitt or sponge.

Obviously it struggles with anything worse than moderate dirt, but for a no-hassle foam and wash, especially in the summer with light dirt, I think it's pretty much perfect.

For anyone considering it though, I will say there is the option of Valet Pro Citrus Pre-Wash through a pressure sprayer, or AF Citrus Power. These don't give you a foamy blanket though, if that's your thing. *

* foamy blanket being a minute or so dwell time with Megs Shampoo Plus or Hyperwash. Also, not being like what a PW and 'snow foam' would provide.


----------



## Jack Carter

putzie said:


> wasnt impressed with autobright foam fury thick snow foam ,was runny as hell and thinner than my demon snow foam , just glad i didnt buy 5 liters of it as i would be boiling my **** now lol


Might be worth trying the boiled **** in the foam lance - see if that's any better :speechles


----------



## GreyUm

A sponge


----------



## pihx

Carplan Black Trim Wax. Didn't really do much and was a mess.


----------



## danga200

Lorenzo said:


> Got to disagree with you.
> 
> For under a tenner, this is a good wee device for someone who can't afford a PW and foam lance, and certainly for folk who can't be arsed getting a PW set-up when really there isn't much need.
> 
> Sure it's nowhere near as foamy as a lance, it was never meant be _that_ good, surely, but it does have a use. It'll lay a nice layer of foam on your car, softening crap, before a rinse, which is pretty much the minimum you should be doing before rubbing away with a mitt or sponge.
> 
> Obviously it struggles with anything worse than moderate dirt, but for a no-hassle foam and wash, especially in the summer with light dirt, I think it's pretty much perfect.
> 
> For anyone considering it though, I will say there is the option of Valet Pro Citrus Pre-Wash through a pressure sprayer, or AF Citrus Power. These don't give you a foamy blanket though, if that's your thing. *
> 
> * foamy blanket being a minute or so dwell time with Megs Shampoo Plus or Hyperwash. Also, not being like what a PW and 'snow foam' would provide.


Oh that's fine, I understand not everyone will agree on things but I personally found it to be disappointing.
I bought it under the impression that it was never going to be a substitute for a snow foam lance but as a dirty softener, but even then I found it to be pants.

I found just a pre soak with water was just as effective. In order I'd say:

Superspray < water < citrus power < snow foam


----------



## putzie

Jack Carter said:


> Might be worth trying the boiled **** in the foam lance - see if that's any better :speechles


cant be any thinner lol


----------



## Christian6984

cypukas said:


> In 4 tries didn't remove any bug and any tar spot, absolutely crap! Looks like its just normal wet wipes


I've got these. Should bin em they are rubbish. Must have been an ambitious development making a product that can't remove bugs or tar. Thankfully bought pre-detailingworld days


----------



## Rayner

DJ X-Ray said:


> Sea Monkeys





DJ X-Ray said:


> A glass hammer





DJ X-Ray said:


> Chocolate teapot


You board Gaz? :lol:


----------



## Heos

every wax i bought for over £20 , total waste of money. the only good thing is it was no problem to sell them.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

rayner said:


> You board Gaz? :lol:


:lol: :lol: Trust you to dig them up


----------



## great gonzo

Wazhalo31 said:


> Chemical Guys New car scent what a load of rubbish it smells awful.


Funny init, I love using it and get a lot of positive feed back from friends and family of which I have detailed their cars. 
Gonz. J


----------



## id_doug

great gonzo said:


> Funny init, I love using it and get a lot of positive feed back from friends and family of which I have detailed their cars.
> Gonz. J


Agreed :thumb:

I really like it too


----------



## Rayner

DJ X-Ray said:


> :lol: :lol: Trust you to dig them up


:lol:

Just reading through the last few pages and kept seeing these really short replies lol


----------



## jenks

CarPro fog fight. Tried a few times and now binned 3/4 of the kit


----------



## Albert81

Poundland dash shine :lol:


----------



## kmmfc1

Chemical Guys premium air freshener. Scent lasts hardly any time at all.


----------



## Toma

Dodo juice tarmalade didnt quite cut it enough should of tried tardis


----------



## V3nom

CarPro Fog Fight. Honestly. Useless.


----------



## rookieoftheyear

Just been reading through the old posts, got to page 63 and got fed up haha. But saw some recurring themes.

Anyway, in my experience, off the top of my head:

AG Alloy Wheel Seal (the single most pointless thing ever)
AG Instant Tyre Dressing
Megs Nxt gen 2.0 Tech Wax (OK as an entry level filler/wax, but rubbish durability)
Megs Polishing Pads (literally just fall apart sending fluff everywhere)
Also didn't get on with the original AF Lather shampoo. New one seems much better
And CG Glossworkz (leaves a nice finish, but the suds and slickness are the worst I've ever seen)
RainX

Conversely, some of the early posts were whinging about AG Vinyl & Rubber Care. Must say I have to disagree with that. On engine bays it's simply awesome if you spray and leave it to dry. Leaves an awesome black finish. Also on plastic trim/diffusers it's great, and much easier/cleaner to apply than the likes of AF Revive, albeit if not quite as good.


----------



## ardenvxr

i found flyby30 and fog fight terrible


----------



## V3nom

ardenvxr said:


> i found flyby30 and fog fight terrible


Is that the new formulations?


----------



## danwel

Toma said:


> Dodo juice tarmalade didnt quite cut it enough should of tried tardis


I got a sample and thought it was a bit meh too.


----------



## Leebo310

Megs nxt metal polish. Wipes on then just comes straight off, failing to see where the actual "polish" is supposed to happen... Tried it on exhaust, chrome trim and door sill inlays and did nothing on any of them even with a helluva lot of rubbing. 
Ag bird dropping wipes. Totally pointless and expensive at £5 for a box of 12. Remove the bird waste eventually but leaves massive smears. To even it out you wipe the whole panel which then looks [email protected] compared to all the others. 
Muc off glass cleaner. Didn't shift virtually anything and left smears.


----------



## rookieoftheyear

Leebo310 said:


> Megs nxt metal polish. Wipes on then just comes straight off, failing to see where the actual "polish" is supposed to happen...


Oh yes, +1 for that, forgot to add it to my list. AF Mercury seems better.


----------



## james_death

Magifoam


----------



## Rabidracoon28

james_death said:


> magifoam


+1...


----------



## AaronGTi

CG Stripper Scent


----------



## ronwash

Fog fight,i tried the improved version[2013],unlike carpros fantastic products,this is pure rubbish.


----------



## Mk3Brick

AaronGTi said:


> CG Stripper Scent


See i really really like the smell but it doesnt hang around for long.


----------



## Rascal_69

Mk3Brick said:


> See i really really like the smell but it doesnt hang around for long.


Just cheap perfume kinda scent lol


----------



## Mk3Brick

Rascal_69 said:


> Just cheap perfume kinda scent lol


Yeah, alot like a strip joint. Hahahahaha


----------



## Leebo310

rookieoftheyear said:


> Oh yes, +1 for that, forgot to add it to my list. AF Mercury seems better.


Good stuff mate, I was going to try the af stuff next too!


----------



## steveo3002

Mk3Brick said:


> Yeah, alot like a strip joint. Hahahahaha


in fairness it does smell like a stripper imo ...shame it doesnt last long


----------



## Rayner

steveo3002 said:


> in fairness it does smell like a stripper imo ...shame it doesnt last long


Just like a stripper then really


----------



## Jonesy_135

Meguiars tyre dressing applicator pad

the plasticy handle is handy but it disintegrates so quickly!!

complete waste of 6 quid.

going to go for cut up £1 sponges from now on!!


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Jonesy_135 said:


> going to go for cut up £1 sponges from now on!!


Exactly what I do now Jonesy, 79p for two at Home Bargains


----------



## Sick_at_Sea

Supernatural tyre dressing. Rain (no driving, freshly cleaned tyres too)and it's gone. Expensive also!


----------



## shaneslatcher93

AG Paint Pro.. After trying out the CG V range I couldn't believe how great they are compared to Paint Pro.


----------



## mattyh2013

Jonesy_135 said:


> Meguiars tyre dressing applicator pad
> 
> the plasticy handle is handy but it disintegrates so quickly!!
> 
> complete waste of 6 quid.
> 
> going to go for cut up £1 sponges from now on!!


Same here, was a waste. 
I'm using eco touch tyre shine applicator now, along with the tyre dressing which works well.

http://www.eco-touch.co.uk/products/tyre-shine-applicator


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Yeah the meguiars the tyre sponge is rubbish, if you apply it with pressure the sponge just disintegrates!


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

^^^^ I had the same problem with the Meg's applicator. I found the best applicator is a good old fashion pot and paint brush.


----------



## halam

The yellow wheel spoke brush every time I used it I got splatters everywhere


----------



## 123HJMS

halam said:


> The yellow wheel spoke brush every time I used it I got splatters everywhere


I got the same with the original EZ version ... not nice lol


----------



## halam

Polka dot arms and face not a good look lol


----------



## Sirmally2

ITSonlyREECE said:


> ^^^^ I had the same problem with the Meg's applicator. I found the best applicator is a good old fashion pot and paint brush.


Medicine cup and a brush. I use no more than 15ml of product when dressing my tyres


----------



## Jdudley90

The eco touch tyre sponge is the best imho, the megs one was rubbish. 
Megs yellow wheel brush is awful too, way too harsh on the alloys, wheel woolies is where it's at.
The megs tyre gel is ok but gyeon tire is better.


----------



## jay_bmw

britemax dash & trim dressing, what a load of toss!


----------



## Walesy.

I have been disappointed with most DJ products apart from the finger applicators. The DJ SN wax and shampoo was quickly sold on after a few tries.


----------



## ardenvxr

jay_bmw said:


> britemax dash & trim dressing, what a load of toss!


yep useless

im going to add magifoam an meguiars hyperwash both did next to nothing and i hate to say it but beaver car care wax c is a pig to apply and remove now sat at the back of my shelves till im desperate!


----------



## steview

Walesy. said:


> I have been disappointed with most DJ products apart from the finger applicators. The DJ SN wax and shampoo was quickly sold on after a few tries.


Surprised by this one of the greats and original products and never faulted any admittedly supernatural durability isn't the best and can be very gassy afterwards but apart from that the rest very good


----------



## Walesy.

steview said:


> Surprised by this one of the greats and original products and never faulted any admittedly supernatural durability isn't the best and can be very gassy afterwards but apart from that the rest very good


Tried quite a few tbh, 
.BTBM, was ok but never bought it again and tended to use it on the daily hack rather than my BM.
.SN Wax...hated the application for some reason and durability wasn't the best as you say, actually I felt I wasted a lot of product for some reason.
.SN wash, disappointed with this, lack of suds, always felt that it wasn't slick enough and did worry about damaging the surface of the car...no confidence. 
. Red mist, I cant actually remember what I didn't like about this as it was so long ago but did sell it on.
Recently bought the SN Carnauba Glaze Detailer and I have mixed feelings about it in saying that it is probably the best product I have used from the range, I find myself reaching for the VicWax QD or my Sonus rather than that but do still consider it.
.Lime Prime and Lime prime light, tbh I cant remember the last time I used them, seems so long ago and just remembered I do have them. The last time I polished a car, I used Ultrafina by hand and DA/rotary. I know LP and LPL are paint cleaners not an actual polish.

Cant remember what else I tried but I cant get on with them for some reason.

Finger applicators are good though.


----------



## David Herron

Autofinesse Avalanche has been the worst product I've bought to date.


----------



## Rollinlow

I brought a car chem sample kit as heard good things but I've used some bits. 
Air freshener is abit crap smell and lasting
Tyres shine is rubbish 
Dash shine wore away fast 
Alloy wheel cleaner was really crap


----------



## Trip tdi

Meguiars wheel spoke brush, can get the same concept and design alot cheaper from other brands, splatters dirt on the arms on heavily soiled wheels , not flexible and insensitive material which is quite harsh on sensitive wheel finishes; this product needs a serious revive and lift for a new design, concept and flexibility through spokes and intricate design wheels along with a longer handle


----------



## Blanco92

Valet Pro Traditional tyre dressing.

I LOVED the old high gloss tyre dressing, I bought some Traditional as it was a new version. I find it isn't as glossy, and isn't longer lasting. Will use it up and then maybe try Megs Endurance. Shame really.

I have tried cleaning the tyres up too, Stardrops APC and a stiff brush. Made it a bit better but not exactly night and day.


----------



## Kimo

David Herron said:


> Autofinesse Avalanche has been the worst product I've bought to date.


Really?!?

One of my fave foams

I know it doesn't go like shaving foam but I'd rather thin and amazing at cleaning that thick and move no dirt


----------



## 636

Kimo73 said:


> Really?!?
> 
> One of my fave foams
> 
> I know it doesn't go like shaving foam but I'd rather thin and amazing at cleaning that thick and move no dirt


I agree. I think avalanche is great, very pricey if you consider bilt hamber auto foam is half the price for the same amount. But never the less avalanche genuinely shifts the muck before washing I found


----------



## Flakey

David Herron said:


> Autofinesse Avalanche has been the worst product I've bought to date.


I just paid for it :wall:


----------



## Ashley6

Chemical Guys Bug Bugger!


----------



## David Herron

Kimo73 said:


> Really?!?
> 
> One of my fave foams
> 
> I know it doesn't go like shaving foam but I'd rather thin and amazing at cleaning that thick and move no dirt


I've used a lot of snow foams in the past looking for a cheaper alternative to AB Magifoam. AF Avalanche removed no more than power washing alone every time I used it no matter what dilution. I've a white car which is easy to spot how well snow foams are working. Bilt Hamber Auto Foam is sitting in the garage waiting for its first wash but at the minute Magifoam Original is still top of my list.


----------



## Kimo

David Herron said:


> I've used a lot of snow foams in the past looking for a cheaper alternative to AB Magifoam. AF Avalanche removed no more than power washing alone every time I used it no matter what dilution. I've a white car which is easy to spot how well snow foams are working. Bilt Hamber Auto Foam is sitting in the garage waiting for its first wash but at the minute Magifoam Original is still top of my list.


Strange that is cos I used to like magifoam till I got avalanche now I hate it :lol:

Each to their own like


----------



## rookieoftheyear

AF Avalanche is a weird one for me. Sometimes I've had AMAZING results with it. Others it's shifted minimal dirt. Dilution has always been roughly the same, and dwell time over 5 minutes. Weird.

LSP possibly?


----------



## DebbieOCD

AG tar and glue remover


----------



## msb

Kimo73 said:


> Strange that is cos I used to like magifoam till I got avalanche now I hate it :lol:
> 
> Each to their own like


This^^^^

Magifoam looks good and can be applied very thick but Avalanche definatley cleans better:thumb:


----------



## NipponShine

So far not much product I'm not satisfied because I read a lot before I buy, if I were to choose one it has to be AG tar remover... That thing is not useful at all and silly me spill the thing on to a clay and the whole thing deformed....


----------



## R0B

David Herron said:


> AF Avalanche removed no more than power washing alone every time I used it no matter what dilution. I've a white car which is easy to spot how well snow foams are working.


Dont rate this at all.never had anything other than disappointment from it it,Luckily i just used it up neat so the litre didn't last.

Its funny how some-things work for some and not others as ive had things work for me well that others haven't lol


----------



## Santaslonecruze

Ashley6 said:


> Chemical Guys Bug Bugger!


Oh..... I was given some of that for Christmas :tumbleweed:


----------



## RDB85

AF Desire, tried everything but set like concrete on the panel, all different times and methods too. Plus it did not for me anyway live up to the hype.

Wolfs Hardbody, too much like hardwork application is fiddly, and it only lasted about 2-3 months.


----------



## Kash-Jnr

RDB85 said:


> AF Desire, tried everything but set like concrete on the panel, all different times and methods too. Plus it did not for me anyway live up to the hype.
> 
> Wolfs Hardbody, too much like hardwork application is fiddly, and it only lasted about 2-3 months.


I've used desire and it's amazing. Think you might have a dud pot.


----------



## suspal

Lots of products out there better than AF


----------



## cole_scirocco

Surprisingly Autoglym HD Wax. Thought it was terrible and didn't last long at all.


----------



## chrisgreen

Kash-Jnr said:


> I've used desire and it's amazing. Think you might have a dud pot.


I had exactly the same problem as RDB85 with the first sample pot of Desire i ever used - set like concrete, absolute b*****d to remove.

Received a more recent sample pot, and it was absolutely great to work with, so suspect there could have been a slightly iffy batch in circulation.

Chris


----------



## Kash-Jnr

suspal said:


> Lots of products out there better than AF


Too many AF bashers lol


----------



## suspal

Truth hurts does it :lol:


----------



## Kash-Jnr

suspal said:


> Truth hurts does it :lol:


Not at all. It's just getting a bit old now..


----------



## sbrocks

Angelwax Vision Glass Cleaner...smells foul  (but admittedly does what it is supposed to)


----------



## -Raven-

Kash-Jnr said:


> Not at all. It's just getting a bit old now..




Although AF might be your favourite brand, some of the products obviously don't work for some people. If there's a lot of people that don't like the same product, then there just might be more to it like yes, the particular product just might suck.....

I've never seen a brand (that I've used) where I've liked every single product. That's just not going to happen unless I make my own brand.


----------



## Scrim-1-

Majority of the time it's the person using the product and not the actual product itself.

They try something once, doesn't seem to work. So they slate the product.

Try different techniques, temps and times left etc, a lot of things need to be played with to get best results.


----------



## Sick_at_Sea

Scrim-1- said:


> Majority of the time it's the person using the product and not the actual product itself.
> 
> They try something once, doesn't seem to work. So they slate the product.
> 
> Try different techniques, temps and times left etc, a lot of things need to be played with to get best results.


Intersting point and I agree in the main, but there are just some products that are "poor" - in my opinion.


----------



## DLGWRX02

Karcher pressure washers!!, 
Is it me or do they all seem to give up the ghost a week after there warrantee period!!
Just killed my 3rd! and it only gets used for the car.


----------



## Kimo

DLGWRX02 said:


> Karcher pressure washers!!,
> Is it me or do they all seem to give up the ghost a week after there warrantee period!!
> Just killed my 3rd! and it only gets used for the car.


Mines ****ed after 2 months

Lost the receipt and because I paid cash the store won't reprint my receipt

Even though I know the exact time and day it was that I bought it


----------



## Dift

And then On the other side of the fence, my refurbed Karcher is nearly 10 years old!

Never had a problem with it, and it lives in a shed all year round.


----------



## Jochen

Dift said:


> And then On the other side of the fence, my refurbed Karcher is nearly 10 years old!
> 
> Never had a problem with it, and it lives in a shed all year round.


It won't break down by lying in the shed for 10 year know would it?


----------



## nichol4s

suspal said:


> Lots of products out there better than AF


And plenty more that are far worse!


----------



## Kash-Jnr

-Raven- said:


> Although AF might be your favourite brand, some of the products obviously don't work for some people. If there's a lot of people that don't like the same product, then there just might be more to it like yes, the particular product just might suck.....
> 
> I've never seen a brand (that I've used) where I've liked every single product. That's just not going to happen unless I make my own brand.


I don't think I actually said AF was my favourite brand..


----------



## archiebald

Angelwax snow foam from the waxybox selection, was utter garbage but the blind test trim product was sensational!!


----------



## wayne10244

It has to be Swissvx pneu glossy tyre dressing as did nothing to the tyre just soaked into the tyre very poor


----------



## mr.t

Ag tyre dressing...didn't add much gloss.
Ag tar remover....too weak
Ag bumper care...too greasy


----------



## Walesy.

wayne10244 said:


> It has to be Swissvx pneu glossy tyre dressing as did nothing to the tyre just soaked into the tyre very poor


I found this with the first few light coats of Espuma, it soaked in but once it was recoated it did last and still is tbh...is this not that same?


----------



## Walesy.

Scrim-1- said:


> Majority of the time it's the person using the product and not the actual product itself.
> 
> They try something once, doesn't seem to work. So they slate the product.
> 
> Try different techniques, temps and times left etc, a lot of things need to be played with to get best results.


Agree and disagree, especially where my post was concerned regarding DJ. I did persevere with my DJ products, especial SN wax (since I spent £100 on it, would be daft not to) and various other of the products I had bought. I just didn't like them and felt they under performed imo, tried them inside the garage, out in the drive and various approaches but to no avail.

However, the DJ SN Carnauba QD...I didn't like that, but after having a play with it on the Missus Mazda, I am a fan! Gave it 2 coats a few hours apart and it is beading up nicely in the drive under the light. I had to leave it sitting for a bit longer then buff off. So, may well be buying this again tbh.


----------



## ardenvxr

autobrite abyss,bought it as soon as it was out,watched the vids an pics and thought wow! until i tried to apply it! grabby,stupidly hard to remove, smeary just terrible not bought an AB product since and dont even mention magifoam,i reckon if i p****d on my car it would have done a better job!lol


----------



## Kyle 86

For me it has to be auto finesse passion & bouncers vanilla ice. Both stupidly hard to buff


----------



## nichol4s

ardenvxr said:


> autobrite abyss,bought it as soon as it was out,watched the vids an pics and thought wow! until i tried to apply it! grabby,stupidly hard to remove, smeary just terrible not bought an AB product since and dont even mention magifoam,i reckon if i p****d on my car it would have done a better job!lol


And wouldn't smell like the fish counter at Asda


----------



## CleanCar99

ardenvxr said:


> autobrite abyss,bought it as soon as it was out,watched the vids an pics and thought wow! until i tried to apply it! grabby,stupidly hard to remove, smeary just terrible not bought an AB product since and dont even mention magifoam,i reckon if i p****d on my car it would have done a better job!lol


Spray abyss or solid?


----------



## ardenvxr

kybert said:


> Spray abyss or solid?


solid, just so terrible

another product carpro flyby30, the 30 is for how long it lasts in seconds!lol


----------



## suspal

ardenvxr said:


> solid, just so terrible


The trick with Abyss was as thin as you could get it,the thicker the layer you got that's when you knew you're work was cut out :thumb:


----------



## RDB85

Kash-Jnr said:


> I've used desire and it's amazing. Think you might have a dud pot.


No actually it was one of the supposed LTD 500 :lol:


----------



## RDB85

sbrocks said:


> Angelwax Vision Glass Cleaner...smells foul  (but admittedly does what it is supposed to)


Its the ammonia in the glass cleaner that gives it the smell.


----------



## mike41

RDB85 said:


> Its the ammonia in the glass cleaner that gives it the smell.


But it works fine,its just the smell?

Mike


----------



## chrisc

ardenvxr said:


> solid, just so terrible
> 
> another product carpro flyby30, the 30 is for how long it lasts in seconds!lol


yeah first time ace second time rubbish
new style best ive seen till i used wipers then no flyby what so ever id pull it from sale myself too tricky to work correct and im haveing secoond doubts amongst there other items now if the new formulas now they have there own factory what should i exspect going by this?


----------



## xJay1337

Autofinesse Imperial

Needed a bit of bite so dug this out of a draw.
Terrible, doesn't foam up, doesn't clean, Mer foam acid free is much better IMHO. Normal car shampoo cleans more than this.


----------



## Kimo

xJay1337 said:


> Autofinesse Imperial
> 
> Needed a bit of bite so dug this out of a draw.
> Terrible, doesn't foam up, doesn't clean, Mer foam acid free is much better IMHO. Normal car shampoo cleans more than this.


Use it through a foaming spray head and your opinion will quickly change


----------



## xJay1337

I don't see how the foam will make it clean more?
I had a 1L bottle of concentrate stuff, and it's diluted 3:1 (so high concentration of product).

From AF website....

Dilute 2:1 to remove heavy soiling
Dilute 10:1 to remove normal soiling 

The old old old Imperial, the stuff that was blue and smelt nice, was really good. Nice product. They've gone through 2 revisions since that I believe and I am reminded when I use it why I don't buy it anymore


----------



## nick.s

ardenvxr said:


> autobrite abyss,bought it as soon as it was out,watched the vids an pics and thought wow! until i tried to apply it! grabby,stupidly hard to remove, smeary just terrible not bought an AB product since and dont even mention magifoam,i reckon if i p****d on my car it would have done a better job!lol


Only way to replicate the removal issues you've experienced it by using way too much product. Less is very much more in the case of this one. Warmed applicator (lightly dampened too) will aid your use of the product. Apply it to clean paint and keep long pile microfibres to hand for removal and its a real doddle. I honestly don't understand how people keep getting it wrong.


----------



## Kimo

xJay1337 said:


> I don't see how the foam will make it clean more?
> I had a 1L bottle of concentrate stuff, and it's diluted 3:1 (so high concentration of product).
> 
> From AF website....
> 
> Dilute 2:1 to remove heavy soiling
> Dilute 10:1 to remove normal soiling
> 
> The old old old Imperial, the stuff that was blue and smelt nice, was really good. Nice product. They've gone through 2 revisions since that I believe and I am reminded when I use it why I don't buy it anymore


Oh right. No idea then

I use mine at 10/1 on most cars and the cleaning power seems better than majority of others I've tried

Though I have a sample of juicy mint wheels I'm experimenting with now


----------



## B17BLG

Poorboys wheel sealant!


----------



## Jdudley90

xJay1337 said:


> I don't see how the foam will make it clean more?
> I had a 1L bottle of concentrate stuff, and it's diluted 3:1 (so high concentration of product).
> 
> From AF website....
> 
> Dilute 2:1 to remove heavy soiling
> Dilute 10:1 to remove normal soiling
> 
> The old old old Imperial, the stuff that was blue and smelt nice, was really good. Nice product. They've gone through 2 revisions since that I believe and I am reminded when I use it why I don't buy it anymore


This annoyed me. The first you are right was an only blue and was pretty hard hitting. I got a sample of the new version in one of the last few waxyboxs and it was pink! Haven't had chance to use it yet but hope I'm not disappointed or I'll be looking for a new wheel cleaners.


----------



## Kimo

B17BLG said:


> Poorboys wheel sealant!


That's just pure ****


----------



## John.C

T.D.K said:


> Auto Finesse Lather, what a pile of crap this is, no suds, no slickness, probably as effective as snot in a bucket of water.
> 
> What a shame as I have three bottles of the stuff.
> 
> I like AF products but this is just a horrendously hopeless shampoo.


Second this lol


----------



## stonejedi

John.C said:


> Second this lol


Works fine for me which version are you using old or new?SJ.


----------



## slineclean

V1 suds up well for me.


----------



## sbrocks

mike41 said:


> But it works fine,its just the smell?
> 
> Mike


No issues with the product, but the smell is VERY off putting IMHO


----------



## V3nom

archiebald said:


> Angelwax snow foam from the waxybox selection, was utter garbage but the blind test trim product was sensational!!


I actually thought that foam was decent. Used it on a manky Range Rover and removed quite a lot of dirt. What did you dilute to?


----------



## angelw

sbrocks said:


> No issues with the product, but the smell is VERY off putting IMHO


If the smell is taken away the product won't work as well!


----------



## P4ULT

My brother bought some magi foam and told me he didn't get on with it. After all the hype I told him he must be doing something wrong. I have tried it a fair few times and I'm convinced it does not actually do anything.


----------



## msb

I find magifoam ok but you do need to leave it to dwell as long as possible, 15 to 20 mins and it does shift alot of the grit and grime that damages the paint. Having said that Avalanche is more effective at dirt removal imo!


----------



## rookieoftheyear

I like AF Imperial. I think perhaps it may be a little bit harsh on the product to use it as the 'only' product to clean really soiled wheels, especially when it's LSP safe.

I use it after Avalanche and Iron Out and don't have a problem.

With Lather - I find the new formulation better. The original one just didn't sud up enough for me. It's not a "perfect" shampoo in my eyes but considering even neat it doesn't appear to strip LSP that's me happy and I'll stick with it. Compared to the CG/PB shampoos which have to be carefully measured to avoid stripping protection.


----------



## RDB85

mike41 said:


> But it works fine,its just the smell?
> 
> Mike


Yeah its brilliant. I have 5L of the stuff :thumb:


----------



## RDB85

AB Wheel Gel - got some in a swap, it works but you need to use it neat, so you end up using a fair bit to clean the wheels. Will get some AS Smartwheels again as it was superb.


----------



## RDB85

archiebald said:


> Angelwax snow foam from the waxybox selection, was utter garbage but the blind test trim product was sensational!!


Is it the new one Fast Foam?


----------



## josh mck

Rain x anti fog


----------



## angelw

RDB85 said:


> Is it the new one Fast Foam?


Yes it is!


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Always found Angelwax Fast Foam to work really well with great cleaning ability.


----------



## RDB85

AndyA4TDI said:


> Always found Angelwax Fast Foam to work really with great cleaning ability.


From some of the tests I have seen on here. It sure beats some Snowfoams :thumb:


----------



## Jdudley90

AndyA4TDI said:


> Always found Angelwax Fast Foam to work really well with great cleaning ability.


I liked it and found it did have good cleaning ability too.


----------



## alxg

Didn't read through so no idea if it's been mentioned before, but I think CarPro Fog Fight is the most useless one for me.

And I bet I'm not the only one.......


----------



## V3nom

alxg said:


> Didn't read through so no idea if it's been mentioned before, but I think CarPro Fog Fight is the most useless one for me.
> 
> And I bet I'm not the only one.......


Absolutely. The original formulation and the "new & improved" one. Utter crap


----------



## Benjic2

Wolfs Decon Gel ( Deionizer)

It is completely and utterly useless.

I bought it a few months back and used it on my car to zero effect, so I threw it to the back of the van and vowed never to use it again. 

However, I was doing my mates car this weekend and I forgot my Iron-x so I had to resort to this **** for the decon stage. Sprayed on, left for at least 10 minutes, jet washed off... and nothing. So I got in my car (furious at this point) and drove five miles home to get my Iron x just to sort the job out. Returned, Sprayed on, left for a couple of minutes, purple mess everywhere, jet washed off... There was hardly anything left for the clay to remove.

Lesson learnt though I suppose.


----------



## Stewartfinley

I had the same issue Benjic but after a little agitate with a stiff brush wolfs decon worked a treat. I have to agree its not a patch on iron X.

For me magifoam has been a real disappointment but I have been told that it could be due to my pressure washer. Yet GWash, and Pro Valet both foam up a treat with the same PWer.


----------



## ardenvxr

auto finesse tripple,had a sample in my christmas waxy box,used it on a red car and it did nothing at all applying by hand,so glad i never bought a full bottle!!


----------



## fotismt

Tripple AIO is IMO one of the best basic products out there. A great base for sealant/wax, gives nice look and hides pretty ok amount of light swirls. Easy on/easy off too.


----------



## Flakey

M105. I don't care what it can correct or how cheap it is or how long you can work it. Dusts like a *****.


----------



## efib

Flakey said:


> M105. I don't care what it can correct or how cheap it is or how long you can work it. Dusts like a *****.


Maybe you used too much ? When we tried it, it wasn't that bad !


----------



## V3nom

I'm surprised at the negative replies on AF Tripple & M105! Both outstanding products IMO


----------



## msb

V3nom said:


> I'm surprised at the negative replies on AF Tripple & M105! Both outstanding products IMO


couldn't agree more:thumb:


----------



## Benjic2

AF Tripple is one of the best products I have ever used. Either a mix up in products or user error in that gentleman's case.


----------



## msb

There are alot of people quick to blame products when its the way its been used thats quite often at fault, classic case in point is my sisters husband his idea of poilshing with something like Srp is more is better then wonders why there is dust and mess when trying to remove it, same with wax it is pretty much applied like spreading a slice of bread with butter when he does it


----------



## DJ X-Ray

:lol:


----------



## -Raven-

Flakey said:


> M105. I don't care what it can correct or how cheap it is or how long you can work it. Dusts like a *****.


I do sort of agree with this, which is why I love the Meg's Ultimate Compound instead. 

If you need a hard hitting cutting compound, try HD Cut. That has more cut than M105, and WAY less dusting. :thumb:


----------



## m1pui

FK-425 for me.

Applied after a wash, initial gloss/shine seems nice but not sure about its dust repellency claim. Certainly doesn't seem to leave the body slick as dirt looks like it's really clinging to the car more than it did without it. Perhaps it's just not a product that's ideal for our scummy winter climate.

Quicker and better results from just applying a coat of Optimum Spray Wax


----------



## ronwash

-Raven- said:


> I do sort of agree with this, which is why I love the Meg's Ultimate Compound instead.
> 
> If you need a hard hitting cutting compound, try HD Cut. That has more cut than M105, and WAY less dusting. :thumb:


Or just get scholl and forget about your problems..


----------



## -Raven-

ronwash said:


> Or just get scholl and forget about your problems..


Scholl? Ewwww lol! 

Nope, don't get on with that stuff, I only find the S40 nice. SMAT polish for me haha! :thumb:


----------



## ronwash

-Raven- said:


> Scholl? Ewwww lol!
> 
> Nope, don't get on with that stuff, I only find the S40 nice. SMAT polish for me haha! :thumb:


I think the dude is all ready using scholl With great pleasure


----------



## Leebo310

Rain x. 
Totally useless. Neither cleans the glass or repels water after. 
Glad I only wasted £2 on it!


----------



## sistersvisions

Kleers 'The Fabric Protector' totally useless.. sprayed on, left overnight, tested next morning & it repelled bugger all.. the water just soaked in..


----------



## GolfFanBoy

CarPro Fog Fight - it did it's job of keeping the window clear in the morning but at night the window was so smeared it caught approaching headlights.


----------



## xJay1337

Yeah, fogfight was a disappointment.
I know Car Pro have got a new formula out I am keen to try that.


----------



## Dino500

AutoGlym vinyl and rubber - greasy as hell no matter how much you use on the interior or spray onto a cloth first.

Doesn't last long either and dust soon collects again...


----------



## 66Rob

Meguires Spray bottles, they seem to leak 9 times out of 10, the Hot Rims being the worse imo. Credit where it's due they did give a replacement bottle when I spoke to them about it at show, got the impression they get a lot of complaints.

Product wise never got on with Megs Ultimate Polish, find it hard to remove without looking blotchy specially on black paint, requiring reapplication and instant removal to rectify.


----------



## Gixxer6

Meguiars Car Alloy Wheel Brake Dust Barrier Spray Sealant, never got on with this product, didn't seem to help much to keep the wheels clean. I've had better results with a good wash and FK1000P applied, much easier to clean.


----------



## Sick_at_Sea

Zymol Cleaner Wax. 

Utter rubbish and what a performance to work with.


----------



## Tuska

Probably chemical guys maxi suds ll shampoo. 
Unfortunately in this case the name doesn't say it all. Infact it's the opposite.


----------



## Eliasasas

My Meguiar's tire gel applicator pretty much disintegrated today after only 2 uses. What a waste of money. It seemed like a very smart tool to have.


----------



## s29nta

Eliasasas said:


> My Meguiar's tire gel applicator pretty much disintegrated today after only 2 uses. What a waste of money. It seemed like a very smart tool to have.


looked at one of them in halfords last week, glad i didnt get it then:thumb:


----------



## Kash-Jnr

s29nta said:


> looked at one of them in halfords last week, glad i didnt get it then:thumb:


It is pretty poor!


----------



## shiny i10

Chemicals guys g6 hpercoat applied to a my mate volvo xc90 looked brillant he went home that night, it rained during the night. He came in work the next day and where rain had gone on the plastics it had washed off looked streaky as hell. May try it as a tyre dressing my work better on rubber.


----------



## JONOGT6

Ok i know this thread is quite old now, but i've got to say that im really disappointed with Gummi Pfledge.
Read lots of wonderful things about it, as if it had almost magical properties, but it seems no better than any old cheap trim dressing to me


----------



## bluenose62

Eliasasas said:


> My Meguiar's tire gel applicator pretty much disintegrated today after only 2 uses. What a waste of money. It seemed like a very smart tool to have.


Have to agree they are rubbish IMO


----------



## jd1982

JONOGT6 said:


> Ok i know this thread is quite old now, but i've got to say that im really disappointed with Gummi Pfledge.
> Read lots of wonderful things about it, as if it had almost magical properties, but it seems no better than any old cheap trim dressing to me


Gummi pfledge is designed to make your rubber seals back to subtle rubber again from rock hard rubber or to stop doors and boots freezing shut. Not a trim dressing!

My convertible boot and doors always froze shut and couldn't get in. Used this stuff and worked as it should. Worth keeping in any detailers collection.


----------



## e_king

Chemical Guys New car scent was a big disapointment for me. Didn´t remind me of a new car. More of the factory that they mold the plastic interior I imagine.  Stripper scent on the other hand makes my mind float away.


----------



## SteveyG

Benjic2 said:


> Wolfs Decon Gel ( Deionizer)
> 
> It is completely and utterly useless.


I'd send it back as faulty. Decon gel is great stuff and a proper wheel cleaner, not just a fall out remover like Iron-X.


----------



## tarbyonline

jd1982 said:


> Gummi pfledge is designed to make your rubber seals back to subtle rubber again from rock hard rubber or to stop doors and boots freezing shut. Not a trim dressing!
> 
> My convertible boot and doors always froze shut and couldn't get in. Used this stuff and worked as it should. Worth keeping in any detailers collection.


I agree, one of those products no-one should be without. If nothing else it stops your seals getting into bad condition. Seems to stop the door sticking in freezing conditions as well. I wonder if the Sonax version is as good?

Most disappointing product for me was Natty's paste wax. Just didn't seem to add anything for me, though love the smell! Also my Race Glaze extra long wheel brush - the (glued on plastic) handle fell off on the second car I used it on!


----------



## Mini devil

Eliasasas said:


> My Meguiar's tire gel applicator pretty much disintegrated today after only 2 uses. What a waste of money. It seemed like a very smart tool to have.


Everyone seems to say the same thing, but my one lasted a year before it started falling apart on me I must have had an alien one :lol:


----------



## Andy-P

shiny i10 said:


> Chemicals guys g6 hpercoat applied to a my mate volvo xc90 looked brillant he went home that night, it rained during the night. He came in work the next day and where rain had gone on the plastics it had washed off looked streaky as hell. May try it as a tyre dressing my work better on rubber.


Yep, I also struggle to get durability with this product. I use the CG foam applicator which looks good and gives a great finish when applied, but seems to wash off or fade when it gets wet. It appears to be, and promoted as being water based so maybe that's the problem. Unfortunately we all don't live in California.


----------



## Trip tdi

SteveyG said:


> I'd send it back as faulty. Decon gel is great stuff and a proper wheel cleaner, not just a fall out remover like Iron-X.


They will have a new revised product on the market anytime soon, not to sure if it has hit the suppliers yet but will the best decon gel yet from the wolfs look out for it, longer dwelling time, faster reacting and should be thicker.
Best value for money for a 1 litre bottle and does not smell as bad the others out there.


----------



## Eliasasas

Mini devil said:


> Everyone seems to say the same thing, but my one lasted a year before it started falling apart on me I must have had an alien one :lol:


Are your tyres' sidewalls made of butter? Otherwise I don't understand how...


----------



## Mini devil

Eliasasas said:


> Are your tyres' sidewalls made of butter? Otherwise I don't understand how...


Nor do I! All of my friends one died after a week but never mine? I never actually rinsed mine out if that makes a difference?



And as you can see I have rather large tyre side walls :lol:


----------



## Eliasasas

Yeah they're big tyres but aside from some letters here and there, those are very smooth sidewalls. My tyres look sort of like the tyre below. The striped pattern, which on my tyres goes all the way around, is like sandpaper to an applicator. I really wasn't exaggerating with my earlier comment btw, it actually took two uses and then I had to throw the Megs applicator in the bin. Strangely though, even the cheapest sponges I can buy locally cut into pieces are far more durable.

Random image from google image:


----------



## Kimo

The only tyre applicators I've ever used that haven't committed suicide are the blue round ones and they seem to last years

These ones

http://juicy-details.co.uk/blue-round-tyre-applicator-132372806?search=Tyre applicator


----------



## Mini devil

Eliasasas said:


> Yeah they're big tyres but aside from some letters here and there, those are very smooth sidewalls. My tyres look sort of like the tyre below. The striped pattern, which on my tyres goes all the way around, is like sandpaper to an applicator. I really wasn't exaggerating with my earlier comment btw, it actually took two uses and then I had to throw the Megs applicator in the bin. Strangely though, even the cheapest sponges I can buy locally cut into pieces are far more durable.
> 
> Random image from google image:


On my other car they are very similar and was used on both cars just as often as the other. Even used on my dads and gf's car I found it a really useful tool to have! Which is why I can't understand all the poor reviews.


----------



## mike41

Kimo73 said:


> The only tyre applicators I've ever used that haven't committed suicide are the blue round ones and they seem to last years
> 
> These ones
> 
> http://juicy-details.co.uk/blue-round-tyre-applicator-132372806?search=Tyre applicator


Yep,they're the best I've used :thumb:

Mike


----------



## Eliasasas

Mini devil said:


> On my other car they are very similar and was used on both cars just as often as the other. Even used on my dads and gf's car I found it a really useful tool to have! Which is why I can't understand all the poor reviews.


I guess it's not impossible that Meguiar's have changed the manufacturer of the foam used in those applicators at some point, and we have different ones. Just a thought. Because I seem to recall reading more positive reviews. I think it has good reviews on Cleanyourcar for example...


----------



## Mini devil

Eliasasas said:


> I guess it's not impossible that Meguiar's have changed the manufacturer of the foam used in those applicators at some point, and we have different ones. Just a thought. Because I seem to recall reading more positive reviews. I think it has good reviews on Cleanyourcar for example...


True true! Guess I'll have to buy another one to try out


----------



## Stirks

I tried the Poorboys SSR samples and wasn't so impressed I had a lot of dusting off them I wasn't keen on. Smell great though except SSR 3


----------



## chummy325

Matt MD said:


> Agreed! This is probably the most disappointing product I have used as well.


Ill second that


----------



## Original Poster

Kimo73 said:


> The only tyre applicators I've ever used that haven't committed suicide are the blue round ones and they seem to last years
> 
> These ones
> 
> http://juicy-details.co.uk/blue-round-tyre-applicator-132372806?search=Tyre applicator


Going to order one of these, thanks!


----------



## msb

Biggest let down for me currently is BMD Miura, hard as concrete, nothing special looks wise and water behaviour nowhere near as good as products aimed at the same part of the market and price, definatley overhyped, wanted to be priasing it but just can't its pants!


----------



## Rainbow

I was always wondering what is the purpose of the "designer" companies that are trying to find the warm water.


----------



## Iain88

Dodo Juice clay sponge, only used medium grade. Absolute pants. Had no effect at all.


----------



## Just-That-EK

Dodo juice clay lube awful product to use dried straight away and smeared


----------



## Ns1980

Dodo Juice Basics QD. Despite a good reputation I found it lacklustre in finish and streaky (under the same conditions that other comparable QD's weren't)


----------



## pajd

Used Valet Pro Citrus pre wash today using a foam sprayer. Bearing in mind I have a white car I can see the dirt very clearly. Left the product on for a few minutes and washed off with a power hose. Didnt really shift much. I didnt want the power hose getting too close to the paint work due to the pressure of the water so maybe this is my problem in not getting the dirt off?


----------



## MDC250

golftdi said:


> Used Valet Pro Citrus pre wash today using a foam sprayer. Bearing in mind I have a white car I can see the dirt very clearly. Left the product on for a few minutes and washed off with a power hose. Didnt really shift much. I didnt want the power hose getting too close to the paint work due to the pressure of the water so maybe this is my problem in not getting the dirt off?


What ratio/dilution did you use? It's normally a spot on product...


----------



## chongo

I used it today on my white car, did the job great, 4-1 10 mins on then power wash off. What was your dilution rate?.


----------



## pajd

MDC250 said:


> What ratio/dilution did you use? It's normally a spot on product...





MDC250 said:


> What ratio/dilution did you use? It's normally a spot on product...


Is the correct ratio 1:10? As I was using a foamer this ratio didnt really produce a decent foam. So basically I put 4 capfuls into the foamer and just filled it half with water. It produced a decent foam. The foamer is a Mesto Heavy Duty which holds 1.5 lires so I guess the water was about 700ml.

Can you tell me a decent ratio for when using a 1.5 litre foamer for it to be effective? Thanks


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

auto finesse revive,so let down after the reviews on this it dont last long comes off in the rain,has left marks on my plastic splitter which is new like dried polish stains thrown it in the bin lol


----------



## Bigoggy

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> auto finesse revive,so let down after the reviews on this it dont last long comes off in the rain,has left marks on my plastic splitter which is new like dried polish stains thrown it in the bin lol


Try dr beasleys plastic sealant. Only have to use a little and it lasts


----------



## danwel

At the moment my biggest let down is AF CP and i have 5L of the bloody stuff so i will no doubt persevere with it for a bit yet!!!


----------



## MDC250

golftdi said:


> Is the correct ratio 1:10? As I was using a foamer this ratio didnt really produce a decent foam. So basically I put 4 capfuls into the foamer and just filled it half with water. It produced a decent foam. The foamer is a Mesto Heavy Duty which holds 1.5 lires so I guess the water was about 700ml.
> 
> Can you tell me a decent ratio for when using a 1.5 litre foamer for it to be effective? Thanks


I use it around 8:1 in a pump sprayer.

Genuinely don't mean this in a condescending way but a pre wash will never totally clean the paintwork or certainly not in my experience. You should see it shift some dirt though.

I'm still experimenting between conventional pump sprayer and foamer.


----------



## pajd

MDC250 said:


> I use it around 8:1 in a pump sprayer.
> 
> Genuinely don't mean this in a condescending way but a pre wash will never totally clean the paintwork or certainly not in my experience. You should see it shift some dirt though.
> 
> I'm still experimenting between conventional pump sprayer and foamer.


Not condescending at all mate. :thumb: Im new to all this stuff but just thought it would shift more. The car was only washed last Sunday so the dirt wasnt caked on really bad.
So you only put one cap of pre wash in the foamer at any one time? 
Regarding the pressure washer (if you use this) do you go close to the car with it?


----------



## _Steven67

AutoFinesse revkit 100%!


----------



## Blackmondie

Maybe it would be easier to say also why you are disappointed. Maybe it was used in a wrong way and people can help before a product is bashed...


----------



## MDC250

golftdi said:


> Not condescending at all mate. :thumb: Im new to all this stuff but just thought it would shift more. The car was only washed last Sunday so the dirt wasnt caked on really bad.
> 
> So you only put one cap of pre wash in the foamer at any one time?
> 
> Regarding the pressure washer (if you use this) do you go close to the car with it?


I use a measuring jug and like I say around 8:1 on the dilution. Warm water also helps IME.

As regards PW, I keep it roughly at 45 degrees to the paintwork. I don't have it right up close, I guess maybe a metre or so away (never measured!) and with a fan spray rather than a full on direct spray if that makes sense?

All I can say is that on sections of the car, in particular the boot lip I can visibly see the CPW lifting the dirt and it running off.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Dougnorwich

The zaino z system not because I put it on wrong I followed it to the letter

Just for the money I was expecting so much more than I got, hype I guess

I even got everyone out of the office to look at three panels with zaino, fk1000p and c2v3 on and everyone picked the panel with fk1000p on it

Done the same thing Friday with another panel that had zaino aio followed by fk1000p followed by c2v3 all on one panel and everyone picked that panel.....so my routine was born

Conclusion.....it's not what you put on your paint it's how good your paint is under the lsp that matters

So I stocked up on m205 as that is the single most product tgat makes my car shine

As soon as I pay my subs the rest of the zaino goes up for sale no point spending a small fortune on lsp in my eyes


----------



## taylor8

Valet Pro - Advanced Neutral Snow Foam 

Used at various dilutions and never ever removed any dirt off the car, id say it more loosened bugs etc,did give a good thick foam though, shame as other VP products I have used have been great:thumb:


----------



## John.C

taylor8 said:


> Valet Pro - Advanced Neutral Snow Foam
> 
> Used at various dilutions and never ever removed any dirt off the car, id say it more loosened bugs etc,did give a good thick foam though, shame as other VP products I have used have been great:thumb:


Totally agree , does nothing apart from cover the drive in foam lol

I've got a 5litre tub of the stuff too


----------



## taylor8

John.C said:


> Totally agree , does nothing apart from cover the drive in foam lol
> 
> I've got a 5litre tub of the stuff too


i just had 1ltr, so didnt take long to use up, now thinking on what to try next


----------



## John.C

taylor8 said:


> i just had 1ltr, so didnt take long to use up, now thinking on what to try next


Autosmart Ultramousse .. Best I've ever used


----------



## GleemSpray

MDC250 said:


> Genuinely don't mean this in a condescending way but a pre wash will never totally clean the paintwork or certainly not in my experience. You should see it shift some dirt though.
> 
> I'm still experimenting between conventional pump sprayer and foamer.


This is very true.

On one occasion I had cleaned with decently strong TFR pre-wash via a pump sprayer, then power washed off and the car looked really clean afterwards with all the visible dirt gone, so I thought "Great - no need for 2BM"

Sprayed some AG AquaWax onto the wet car and wiped with an mf cloth and the cloth turned black after one wipe....

So the pre-washes do work well to remove a lot of dirt and are ok on their own if you just want to give the car a touchless spruce-up so that it looks a lot better, but you need to follow a pre-wash with hot water, shampoo and a physical wipe to properly get then clean I think.


----------



## ffrs1444

Lucus oil from waxybox for interier and stuff load of rubbish


----------



## ffrs1444

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> auto finesse revive,so let down after the reviews on this it dont last long comes off in the rain,has left marks on my plastic splitter which is new like dried polish stains thrown it in the bin lol


I love this stuff seams to last awhile for me dig it out the bin send to me :lol::lol:


----------



## 123HJMS

John.C said:


> Totally agree , does nothing apart from cover the drive in foam lol
> 
> I've got a 5litre tub of the stuff too


If its the advanced stuff I love it, used to use as foam but now use via a pump sprayer and I think it's amazing .... strange old world lol


----------



## Kimo

ffrs1444 said:


> Lucus oil from waxybox for interier and stuff load of rubbish


Really????

That's was a cracking product when the instructions are followed


----------



## Wilco

Found some blue magifoam at the back of my shelves last week so gave that a blast. I always remember it being poor and nothing more than a coloured foam with no cleaning power but its ages since I've used it.


Yep still crap!


----------



## Sicskate

AF spritz was a massive let down


----------



## robtech

Muc off tyre gel/shine ,washes off then turns tyres brown utter crap and auto glym rubber plus cleaner wasted 30 quid on 5 litres off this stuff after hearing folk rave about it saying its great on Tyres giving that Slick silicon sheen ...it SO DOESNT washes off and is like water to apply..utter garbage..and AG New formula or Srp /radient leaves a hard to remove greasy film behind...agghhhh


----------



## Stu Mac

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> auto finesse revive,so let down after the reviews on this it dont last long comes off in the rain,has left marks on my plastic splitter which is new like dried polish stains thrown it in the bin lol


Have to agree, I am struggling with revive, doesn't last and later washes off


----------



## Sutty 90

Chemical Guys Stripper Scent, it smells fantastic but its just dosent last atall which isn't good enough for its price as it's quite expensive.

Sutty


----------



## stumpy90

I bought Gyeon bathe+ and Wet coat a while ago. Haven't been impressed by either.


----------



## Jonnybbad

Has to be for frost onyx tyre didn't give the expected results for the cost


----------



## scottk7

M105, bought a liter of the stuff. Cant get on with it!!


----------



## Coachman

For me it HAS to be chemical guys fabric gaurd......


----------



## stumpy90

scottk7 said:


> M105, bought a liter of the stuff. Cant get on with it!!


:doublesho

wow

For me it's the autosmart equivalents


----------



## Coachman

scottk7 said:


> M105, bought a liter of the stuff. Cant get on with it!!


You can give it to me :wave:


----------



## Kimo

Most recently gtechniq i1

I've use so much of the stuff and never ever seen anywhere near the expected durability

A month tops and that's on my rear seats where no one ever sits. But annoying at the price point etc and especially when I follow all the instructions to the letter


----------



## Wilco

I bought gyeon cancoat when they first had problems with the spray head. Mine worked though so never had an issue with it. Decided to use it again recently and nothing came out. The can would be 95% full. Binned it but that was annoying.

I've used gyeon cure as a qd over just about anything during winter with good results, come summer its streaked like mad and left black smears on the paint that I've had to polish to remove. I have two bottles of this and both of them have done the same. I diluted one to see if it helped but it hasn't. Shame as it really adds protection but I wont be buying anymore gyeon products now.


----------



## Kiashuma

robtech said:


> Muc off tyre gel/shine ,washes off then turns tyres brown utter crap and auto glym rubber plus cleaner wasted 30 quid on 5 litres off this stuff after hearing folk rave about it saying its great on Tyres giving that Slick silicon sheen ...it SO DOESNT washes off and is like water to apply..utter garbage..and AG New formula or Srp /radient leaves a hard to remove greasy film behind...agghhhh


I love the ag stuff, will take it off you if your ever over this way :thumb:


----------



## Rodriguez

Sicskate said:


> AF spritz was a massive let down


Why?
Don't seem like it hydrates much the interior plastics, but it's the best smelling QD interior and I've tried a lot of them!


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

simoniz bug shifter very dissapointing when i found out on here it removes wax!!!!


----------



## Sicskate

Rodriguez said:


> Why?
> 
> Don't seem like it hydrates much the interior plastics, but it's the best smelling QD interior and I've tried a lot of them!


I found it didn't really give a dressed look, also it made the dash very static and seem to attract dust.


----------



## Daniel Um

Gyeon wetcoat.

I was a bit disappointed with the product since I had too much expectaion.


----------



## lee36

Tried autoglym shampoo conditioner today....ermm is this product meant to have suds??..plenty in the bucket none on the car...


----------



## deef1

lee36 said:


> Tried autoglym shampoo conditioner today....ermm is this product meant to have suds??..plenty in the bucket none on the car...


Nope, no suds with this one...just makes for a well lubricated wash. I know what you mean though, I always wanted suds, i thought it just needed a little fairy liquid (JOKES!) to foam it up a bit. I nipped into B&Q a while back and came across 5ltr's of CARPLAN Concentrated Ultra Shampoo for £5. It foams well and at that price I can use as much as I like.

I reckon when that runs out i'll use some of Aldi's Carnauba Wash & Wax £4.99 as that did a pretty good job the last time I used it. Whatever I use, it'll get a QD spray afterwards anyway :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey

lee36 said:


> Tried autoglym shampoo conditioner today....ermm is this product meant to have suds??..plenty in the bucket none on the car...


suds are just a visual, they do nothing when washing a car:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

cheekymonkey said:


> suds are just a visual, they do nothing when washing a car:thumb:


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## M4D YN

Sutty 90 said:


> Chemical Guys Stripper Scent, it smells fantastic but its just dosent last atall which isn't good enough for its price as it's quite expensive.
> 
> Sutty


mega expensive


----------



## M4D YN

NANOLEX TRIM REJUVENATOR

First time buying/using any of there products,its supposed to last 3 months,not after IPAing the **** out my trim before applying and trying the pads that your supposed to use and then a sponge section cut up,i applied it and it went on OK just and no more,feels and looks like watered down milk,so after thinking uch its not bad for the cash,its lasted less than 2/3 weeks and has caused lots of black looking runs down my van paintwork so conclusion is stay away :wall:


----------



## Wilco

Since there's a new thread running maybe best to merge the two?


----------



## Miggyt

M4D YN said:


> NANOLEX TRIM REJUVENATOR
> 
> First time buying/using any of there products,its supposed to last 3 months,not after IPAing the **** out my trim before applying and trying the pads that your supposed to use and then a sponge section cut up,i applied it and it went on OK just and no more,feels and looks like watered down milk,so after thinking uch its not bad for the cash,its lasted less than 2/3 weeks and has caused lots of black looking runs down my van paintwork so conclusion is stay away :wall:


Thanks for the info bud was literally about to order some, think I'll stick with solution finish :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry

Miggyt said:


> Thanks for the info bud was literally about to order some, think I'll stick with solution finish :thumb:


That's not the experience I have had with it. One of the best trim rejuvenators there is. Not had any runs or anything and the finish lasted a good few months.


----------



## Miggyt

Blueberry said:


> That's not the experience I have had with it. One of the best trim rejuvenators there is. Not had any runs or anything and the finish lasted a good few months.


Might just give it a try then see how I get on with it cheers


----------



## taylor8

Daniel Um said:


> Gyeon wetcoat.
> 
> I was a bit disappointed with the product since I had too much expectaion.


probably one of the best & easiest things i've used! Brings a great shine to my car.

Me id probably say Snow foam!


----------



## streaky

Chemical Guys Mirror finish! To this day still not sure what it did.


----------



## Kimo

Miggyt said:


> Thanks for the info bud was literally about to order some, think I'll stick with solution finish :thumb:


Seeing as this was posted last year it will be the 2nd edition which was truly ****e

The first edition was amazing, second edition absolutely dire and the third is ok

Nowhere near solution finish in the restoring capabilities but the beading from it is incredible


----------



## marco1980

Carpro PERL just doesn't seem to last long no matter how much prep you do didn't like their snow soap either.
:thumb:


----------



## Rainbow

I can confirm that PERL durability is annoying, especially on tires and rubber. But it's versatility makes it still good one.


----------



## steelghost

Stu Mac said:


> Have to agree, I am struggling with revive, doesn't last and later washes off


And yet, on my trims it looks good, lasts well and just slowly fades leaving no marks at all.

Which all goes to show (having read all the rest of this thread) that when it comes to detailing, one man's amazing product is another man's "never going to use that again".


----------



## VIPER

steelghost said:


> Which all goes to show (having read all the rest of this thread) that when it comes to detailing, one man's amazing product is another man's "never going to use that again".


How very true that is! Amen to that :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

This thread is really interesting to read, it seems that some products work for some and not others so it just shows how different our cars and prep are. 

As for the actual products them selves it might be a case of managing expectations, there are no 'magic bullets' around that will keep your car in concorse conditions at all times. 

As has been said before technique and prep is king. 

There are alot of really good, really usable products out there that do a great job so its just a case of finding what works for you I guess, having said that its fun to try new stuff:lol:


----------



## Alan H

andy-mcq said:


> dont like to slate companys off and im sure other people will like this product but ive not got on with Chemical Guys - New Car Smell Air freshener
> 
> thats why its in the swaps section ;-)


I've used their "stripper scent" it lasts really well


----------



## Clancy

Alan H said:


> I've used their "stripper scent" it lasts really well


Odly that's a scent most people don't want to linger


----------



## kmmfc1

I know this gets a lot of good reviews on here but was disappointed with Powermaxed TFR. I found it really didn't shift anything more than just using a pressure washer on its own.


----------



## cossiecol

Had to think long and hard about this one, for me I was really disappointed with Jetseal 109, tried it a few times and just didn't rate it, it was great for a while then the performance just fell off a cliff


----------



## Kriminal

Britemax Interior Cleaner. Used it for the first time tonight, and can't say I'm blown away with this stuff. It seemed to be quite hard work, leaving more marks on the dash and plastics than were there to start with.


----------



## moochin

Fireball ultimate fabric coat: don't get me wrong, this stuff works and does what it says on the tin, which incidentally doesn't actually say a great deal AND if you're lucky enough to be able to read it but the stuff absolutely stinks to high heaven and there's no way that stuff is going on the interior. I've coated a pair of trainers 4hrs ago and they still stink. So for me I find this one a disappointment and my search will continue. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## scratcher

Power Maxed Ultra Finishing polish and Deep Clean Polish.
One marred the paint, the other just left a horrible, streaky finish. I'm not the only one who had those results either.
All the tests left a worse finish than before :lol:
Tried every conceivable method of application and removal with no joy.


----------



## great gonzo

scratcher said:


> Power Maxed Ultra Finishing polish and Deep Clean Polish.
> One marred the paint, the other just left a horrible, streaky finish. I'm not the only one who had those results either.
> All the tests left a worse finish than before :lol:
> Tried every conceivable method of application and removal with no joy.


Did you get your money back? 
I'm sure if you are not happy with them they reimburse you.

Gonz.


----------



## JyGee

For me it's poor boys wheel sealant. I've had a tub for years and on occasion I try it again but I find I get better results with just paste wax on my wheels. I remove my wheels, use tar remover, then clay compound and polish them before applying 5-6 coats of wax. I really find the wax lasts better- I feel the poor boys stuff is too thin and has not enough substance to it. Just IMO


----------



## Matt_Nic

Bilberry juice.
Most pointless wheel cleaner I've ever used. Yet it seems to get ridiculous amounts of love.


----------



## ibiza55

Meguiars Ultimate Black, have shaken it too death, but its very thick and doesn't go on that easy, tried sponge and cloth, had some Adams VRT left so I've gone back to that for now, lovely jubbly finish.


----------



## Sun_King

Dodo Juice Supernatural Tyre Dressing - horrendously expensive and utter rubbish. Lasted all of 2 days on clean tyres.


----------



## VIPER

marco1980 said:


> Carpro PERL just doesn't seem to last long no matter how much prep you do didn't like their snow soap either.
> :thumb:





Rainbow said:


> I can confirm that PERL durability is annoying, especially on tires and rubber. But it's versatility makes it still good one.


Got to say I've read through most of this thread and gone: "Meh", "Hmmm" or "Fair enough" or not had a feeling one way or the other as I've not tried the product, but these two stopped me a bit in my tracks. I'm really quite surprised to read this as I get superb durability from PERL on tyres especially (the main thing I use it on at neat strength). My tyre dressing product back catalogue isn't as large as it is for most other detailing products (AG Instant, Zaino Z16, Chemical Guys New Look, Meg Endurance and a few others that memory fails me right now.........the usual runners and riders really), but PERL is one that I think I'll stick with.

But, I respect both of your opinions and as I always say: we can only speak as we find. Just found it a bit at odds to my experience of it is all.


----------



## jd1982

Autoglym leather care balm! My God it's like grease on a seat. Put Gliptone next to it and it's like a Vauxhall vs Porsche. Thrown that leather care balm away after doing the first half a seat. Had to clean it again. Shocking stuff!


----------



## wd40

jd1982 said:


> Autoglym leather care balm! My God it's like grease on a seat. Put Gliptone next to it and it's like a Vauxhall vs Porsche. Thrown that leather care balm away after doing the first half a seat. Had to clean it again. Shocking stuff!


Plus the fact it smells like vomit! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel.

Sun_King said:


> Dodo Juice Supernatural Tyre Dressing - horrendously expensive and utter rubbish. Lasted all of 2 days on clean tyres.


I bought this stuff years ago because I love DJ products. It's the best looking tyre dressing I have used to this day, but it was useless. One rain shower and it's gone, one week max of good weather and it is gone.


----------



## Mike206

I've recently purchased AF Total Interior Cleaner after reading positive comments, I have to say that I'm a little disappointed with it.


----------



## Lincs Poacher

jd1982 said:


> Autoglym leather care balm! My God it's like grease on a seat. Put Gliptone next to it and it's like a Vauxhall vs Porsche. Thrown that leather care balm away after doing the first half a seat. Had to clean it again. Shocking stuff!


Got to say that Gliptone is on a different level, just love the authentic smell as well.


----------



## TurboThredders

This probably won't come as much of a surprise to most of you... but about a year ago I bought 5l of Car Plan "trade valet" Tyre Slick from Halfords at the attractive price of £10. Thought it would be a cheaper alternative to using up bottles of AG Instant Tyre Dressing at £7 a go.

I must say, this bulk Tyre Slick is the worst exterior dressing I have ever used. No matter how I apply it, it never seems to last more than a few hours. Great for making the car look good briefly, but as soon as theres some wind... it's gone. Which I'm sure is fine for a supermarket wash bay... but for your own car? Not a chance!

It's not just tyres, it's also useless on plastic trim. I coated the front bumper and wing mirrors, and by time I'd driven the 10 miles to work, it had completely dried off.

I'm trying to use up the rest by spraying copious amounts on to the tyres of my work vehicles when I wash them :detailer:


----------



## Leebo310

New entry for me - CG Afterwash. Complete waste of (quite a lot...) money. Did absolutely nothing that a decent QD can't do as a drying aid and wasn't even up to par with the majority of those. 
Very disappointed with it.


----------



## Kimo

Leebo310 said:


> New entry for me - CG Afterwash. Complete waste of (quite a lot...) money. Did absolutely nothing that a decent QD can't do as a drying aid and wasn't even up to par with the majority of those.
> Very disappointed with it.


+1

Way overpriced and did **** all


----------



## weegaz22

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> I used PB Natural Look Interior which I think is very good - regretably their TD isn't.


Yeah i would agree with you on the PB TD, i bought it and its some of the worst stuff I have ever used IMO, emailed them incase I had ended up with a duff batch and promptly got ignored, so wont be buying any PB stuff ever again, shame as i liked their SSR1 and 2.


----------



## Sicskate

Auto finesse finale, rubbish stuff  

After all these years, I'd have thought they'd of replaced it by now.


----------



## Nidge76

Sicskate said:


> Auto finesse finale, rubbish stuff
> 
> After all these years, I'd have thought they'd of replaced it by now.


Can you explain your reasoning for this. I currently use it but I am new to detailing so haven't tried anything else. I use it to aid drying. What products do you find better out of interest? Thanks.


----------



## Hawkesybaby

Nidge76 said:


> Can you explain your reasoning for this. I currently use it but I am new to detailing so haven't tried anything else. I use it to aid drying. What products do you find better out of interest? Thanks.


That's all I use it for as a drying aid! Also for door shuts etc!

As a stand alone LSP boost or "true" QD it's awful! The gloss isn't as good as others, the protection it leaves is poor. The only great thing is the smell.

QDS to go and buy right now... Auto glanz smooth velvet or wowos quick detailer!!!


----------



## Sicskate

I just found it didn't add or remove anything for me 

Compared to Bouncers D&D, odk Entourage and Infinity wax's rapid detailer, these are all far superior in my opinion. 

I also found it didn't evaporate, so left spots in missed areas.


----------



## nick_mcuk

Sicskate said:


> I just found it didn't add or remove anything for me
> 
> Compared to Bouncers D&D, odk Entourage and Infinity wax's rapid detailer, these are all far superior in my opinion.
> 
> I also found it didn't evaporate, so left spots in missed areas.


With you on that I thought it was a complete waste of time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nidge76

Hawkesybaby said:


> That's all I use it for as a drying aid! Also for door shuts etc!
> 
> As a stand alone LSP boost or "true" QD it's awful! The gloss isn't as good as others, the protection it leaves is poor. The only great thing is the smell.
> 
> QDS to go and buy right now... Auto glanz smooth velvet or wowos quick detailer!!!


Thanks for the reply. Once I use it up I will look at some of the options you have suggested.



Sicskate said:


> I just found it didn't add or remove anything for me
> 
> Compared to Bouncers D&D, odk Entourage and Infinity wax's rapid detailer, these are all far superior in my opinion.
> 
> I also found it didn't evaporate, so left spots in missed areas.


Thanks. Plenty of options for me to look at as an alternative. I appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## Christian6984

ibiza55 said:


> Meguiars Ultimate Black, have shaken it too death, but its very thick and doesn't go on that easy, tried sponge and cloth, had some Adams VRT left so I've gone back to that for now, lovely jubbly finish.


I bought some of this after they stopped the old one 'Trim Detailer' which from memory (along time ago) was better imo

https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Car-Moto...d-Class-Trim-Detailer-Plastic-Care/B001G4P5DQ


----------



## Guest

Worst product I've used is Chemical Guys Honeydew snow Foam, little cleaning, little foaming, customer service wasn't much better either when asked for advice.

Never touched CG guys since.

Not a complaint as I'm rather chilled out but more a personal observation


----------



## Kevlar

Two products I was was really disappointed about was CG Natural look - yes it smells nice, but it just never really worked for me most people on here love it and thats why I bought it.

Also another CG product was the stripper scent - again it must just be me, but i really disliked it.


----------



## jamiepollock643

Kevlar said:


> Two products I was was really disappointed about was CG Natural look - yes it smells nice, but it just never really worked for me most people on here love it and thats why I bought it.
> 
> Also another CG product was the stripper scent - again it must just be me, but i really disliked it.


Im with you on the Stripper Scent, i remember getting a small free sample a good while back and sprayed it and wondered what all the fuss was about. Thought it smelled horrible.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Kevlar said:


> Two products I was was really disappointed about was CG Natural look - yes it smells nice, but it just never really worked for me most people on here love it and thats why I bought it.
> 
> Also another CG product was the stripper scent - again it must just be me, but i really disliked it.





jamiepollock643 said:


> Im with you on the Stripper Scent, i remember getting a small free sample a good while back and sprayed it and wondered what all the fuss was about. Thought it smelled horrible.


Just goes to show scents are really down to personal preference, as I actually love the smell of stripper scent

Shame it doesn't last longer, but I like it

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Nidge76

Sicskate said:


> I just found it didn't add or remove anything for me
> 
> Compared to Bouncers D&D, odk Entourage and Infinity wax's rapid detailer, these are all far superior in my opinion.
> 
> I also found it didn't evaporate, so left spots in missed areas.


Thought I would just say thanks for the recommendations. I have ordered a bottle of Infinity Wax rapid detailer to try out.


----------



## ah234

Nidge76 said:


> Thought I would just say thanks for the recommendations. I have ordered a bottle of Infinity Wax rapid detailer to try out.


It's genuinely a product you wont be disappointed by


----------



## ronwash

Gyeon Rim.
I applied many wheel/paint coatings as a wheel protection.
This one is a VERY disappointing product,the worse wheel coating i every applied,its just not working,after a hard prep work thats the last thing you like to see,and i really like the gyeon line.


----------



## jamiepollock643

ronwash said:


> Gyeon Rim.
> I applied many wheel/paint coating as a wheel protector.
> This one is a VERY disappointing product,the worse wheel coating i every applied,its just not working,after a hard prep work thats the last thing you like to see,and i really like the gyeon line.


Wow, what happened with it? I have it on my other halfs car and its been excellent so far.


----------



## Kam09

Another one for scents - autoglanz strawberry chocolate spray, did not even last 12 hours :doublesho shocking


----------



## Jbjergh

Most from chemical guys. Though like the STRIPPER


----------



## Kenan

jamiepollock643 said:


> Im with you on the Stripper Scent, i remember getting a small free sample a good while back and sprayed it and wondered what all the fuss was about. Thought it smelled horrible.


I order 2 by mistake (only wanted one) and didn't like it to start with, but it grows on you !!!


----------



## Jehanzeb

stumpy90 said:


> I bought Gyeon bathe+ and Wet coat a while ago. Haven't been impressed by either.


I've used both and well impressed with Bathe+ in comparison to G3 which is awful and left my car dry, fairy liquid would have been better than G3 

Kindest regards

J.


----------



## Jehanzeb

CG Black Hard clay bar does nothing, I am back to trusty old BH Regular claybar 

Regards

J.


----------



## mr.t

autoglym bumper gell- didnt know what to expect but it was awful.gloopy and messy.

one that i thought was supposed to be good..sirius wax...lots of raves about it on here, i was left dissapointed .I hate the grainy feel about it.

Af crystal - again everyone raves about it, thought it was decent but thinking twice about it 3m glass cleaner is much better.


----------



## Jehanzeb

alteclio said:


> I know some of you are going to jump over me, but for me it's been AG SRP. Works fine, ok, but after reading so many good reviews I was a bit disappointed. May be I was expecting too much...


For me it works fantastic every time, the white residue is annoying but finish is brilliant. Where did it fall short for you?

Kindest regards

J.


----------



## ashleyman

Gtechniq G Wash.

No matter how hard I try I just can't get any decent suds or slickness out of it.


----------



## Richard151

ashleyman said:


> Gtechniq G Wash.
> 
> No matter how hard I try I just can't get any decent suds or slickness out of it.


I was very disappointed with this too it's an underperforming product in all respects. Back to trusty Bilt Hamber auto wash.


----------



## johnhoneyman

Chemical guys polish - Be prepared for a shower of dry polish everywhere


----------



## Jag_Andrew

For me poorboys wheel sealant has been a real disappointment. Prepped my wheels with a full decontamination then applied two coats on and the sealant has barely lasted a month. I've had much more success with FK1000. 

I've also been disappointed with Britemax clay - far too soft and I had to constantly keep on moulding it. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Simonrev

GD Perfect soap and wowo's butter wax ... complete waste of money for me


----------



## Peter77

Simonrev said:


> GD Perfect soap and wowo's butter wax ... complete waste of money for me


Had my eye on the butter wax, can I ask why you didn't get on with it. Could save me some pennies if it's not up to much

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashleyman

Richard151 said:


> I was very disappointed with this too it's an underperforming product in all respects. Back to trusty Bilt Hamber auto wash.


I'm now using Gyeon Bathe and the Gyeon Microfibre wash mitt. Cracking combination!


----------



## Simonrev

Peter77 said:


> Had my eye on the butter wax, can I ask why you didn't get on with it. Could save me some pennies if it's not up to much
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I found it way too oily .. so much so it left wax holograms everywhere which no amount of buffing or QD would clear


----------



## Peter77

Simonrev said:


> I found it way too oily .. so much so it left wax holograms everywhere which no amount of buffing or QD would clear


Good to know. I've had similar bad experience with that before with other wax. So may look elsewhere. Thanks for the info

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RonanF

CarPro Fixer.

In fairness, it achieved a good level of cut, but it generated more dust than is on the surface of the moon in doing so!


----------



## sm81

You need to clean your pad after every panel... that's the key.


----------



## daimler_jag

rainX


----------



## RonanF

sm81 said:


> You need to clean your pad after every panel... that's the key.


I did. Didn't make a difference.


----------



## colinbrumpton

Chemical guys fabric protect didn't repel water after 2 applications 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

The new AG tyre dressing for me. Quite like the dressing just the bottle, goes EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Pittsy

[email protected] said:


> The new AG tyre dressing for me. Quite like the dressing just the bottle, goes EVERYWHERE!


Noticed that too:lol:


----------



## Nidge76

Pittsy said:


> Noticed that too:lol:


And me. Love the product but knocked the bottle over on Friday while doing the car. Managed to grab it so still some left luckily.


----------



## TonyHill

^^^^ totally agree! They need the type of flip top like Meguiars used to use on their tyre gel. The current Meguiars one is messy too. Come on manufacturers.....a basic fault that needs sorting out :wall:


----------



## [email protected]

Glad its not just me then! Used it once put it on the shelf for that reason only. Chongo used it the other day. 10mins later i heard the bottle getting slated!


----------



## chongo

[email protected] said:


> Glad its not just me then! Used it once put it on the shelf for that reason only. Chongo used it the other day. 10mins later i heard the bottle getting slated!


Because you had most of the dressing on the outside of the bottle :lol:


----------



## Cookies

chongo said:


> Because you had most of the dressing on the outside of the bottle


I'm so glad I'm not the only one this happens to. The bottle does get very slippery! It's great stuff though.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Come on autoglym. Sort the bottles out!


----------



## mr.t

poor boys wheel sealant is also rubbish.

Great beading but bloody eck its messy and if you miss a bit you end up with pink splatter all up the car.


----------



## cargainz

This was my face when I got EZ Gloss Boss (500ml bottle) and it had the dye separation issues. The original bottle looked like red dye in one bit and bubblegum flavoured water in the rest of the bottle.










They did give me a free replacement so I ended up with 1 litre of QD but made me rethink what I wanted in a QD. Why can't I get my own QD concentrate and then mix as required? (Using as clay lube, rinse aid, gloss enhancer all require different concentrations).


----------



## steelghost

cargainz said:


> This was my face when I got EZ Gloss Boss (500ml bottle) and it had the dye separation issues. The original bottle looked like red dye in one bit and bubblegum flavoured water in the rest of the bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did give me a free replacement so I ended up with 1 litre of QD but made me rethink what I wanted in a QD. Why can't I get my own QD concentrate and then mix as required? (Using as clay lube, rinse aid, gloss enhancer all require different concentrations).


I say this in all genuine honesty, you're now aware that this is a thing you can buy, right? :thumb:


----------



## cargainz

steelghost said:


> I say this in all genuine honesty, you're now aware that this is a thing you can buy, right? :thumb:


Yeah I know Auto QD from BH, Infinite use detail juice ....


----------



## Sun_King

Supernatural Tyre Dressing - very, very disappointing, considering the price.


----------



## M300JDG

Leebo310 said:


> New entry for me - CG Afterwash. Complete waste of (quite a lot...) money. Did absolutely nothing that a decent QD can't do as a drying aid and wasn't even up to par with the majority of those.
> 
> Very disappointed with it.


Ah ha! Someone that agrees with me! I had a heavy email exchange with CG about this, it did absolutely nothing, repelled water in no way! CG were rude as hell and told me I was moaning for the sake of moaning, haven't bought from them since.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M300JDG

Angelwax Clarity. Leaves almost milk like smears all over my windscreen, I have seen others complaining of the same issue. It really is a waste of money and cheap forecourt screenwash out performs it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunky dunky

anything simoniz


----------



## crxftyyy

Unsure about AF Revive, it looks good for a few days but been a dust magnet for me 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ffrs1444

AF Grey Mitt and Avalanche waste of money


----------



## bigbruiser

hunky dunky said:


> anything simoniz


Simoniz is not a product and slating a manufacturer is not the point of the thread. I Assume by the the blanket comment you experiencing is limited.

Simoniz has a few products there are not bad at all for the money.


----------



## olliewills

mr.t said:


> poor boys wheel sealant is also rubbish.
> 
> Great beading but bloody eck its messy and if you miss a bit you end up with pink splatter all up the car.


Exactly this! I had such high hopes for it but it's just too much hassle to apply. Why bloody pink of all colours? Whenever I use it I spend more time per wheel removing the excess than I do applying and buffing off the bits I actually wanted to cover combined.

Sent from my One using Tapatalk


----------



## walfice

Adams strip wash. I hate to say this because I am a huge Adams fan. It just did not strip the protection. I followed the dilution instructions to cover the car in snow foam. Then used correct dilution to wash the car. I have some left so will try it again in the spring. On the plus side it cleans well and has lots of lubrication


----------



## Rayaan

Gliptone twins.

Think they're rubbish tbh. The cleaner doesn't clean well and takes too long being a syrup. The conditioner is greasy but smells nice. .

They dont stand a chance next to dodo juice supernatural leather kit


----------



## 350Chris

BH Clay - everyone raves about it and I found it to be a royal PITA! Even following all the tricks, I couldn't keep heat in it long enough for it to be useful


----------



## Hawkesybaby

Gary Dean Perfect soap!!!


----------



## Mikesphotaes

mr.t said:


> poor boys wheel sealant is also rubbish.
> 
> Great beading but bloody eck its messy and if you miss a bit you end up with pink splatter all up the car.


Not even great beading for me and that was with three coats.

Lasted barely a week too!


----------



## chongo

Scholl S20 it's s...t


----------



## Soapybubbles

Recently tried

Wowos Awesome Foam

It's nice and foamy, but cleaning ability was terrible


----------



## E60525d

chongo said:


> Scholl S20 it's s...t


Really? I have just bought some as it generally gets good reviews.


----------



## great gonzo

chongo said:


> Scholl S20 it's s...t


Surprised with that mate, I got on with it pretty well as a one hit wonder. 
What issues did you have?

Gonz.


----------



## mikster

Didnt like the s20 either....


----------



## mangove21

ffrs1444 said:


> AF Grey Mitt and Avalanche waste of money


Totally agree! The mitt felt like I was using a bit of paper. There lather shampoo is crap too

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jr2007

I was disappointed with the Autobrite foam lance, been leaky from day 1.


----------



## digitaluk

Gtechniq - C4 Permanent Trim Restorer 

Despite taking the upmost care when applying (and following guides from on here).. I just didnt get the durability I was expecting. In the end I switched to simply applying the Gtechniq T1 trim gel after every wash. Much better value for money as well.


----------



## Nick-ST

AF lather. Proper naff shampoo. Pretty much love all of their other gear but the shampoo is proper pony!


----------



## zoid9969

Autosmart Tardis. A pain to pour out of its metal container and it can damage trim.


----------



## pt1

Odk glamour.get lots of good reviews but i just couldnt get on with it.spreads lovely but buffing was awful..no matter how long i left it.maybe it was from a bad batch

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sicskate

pt1 said:


> Odk glamour.get lots of good reviews but i just couldnt get on with it.spreads lovely but buffing was awful..no matter how long i left it.maybe it was from a bad batch
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


I'm surprised by this?!?

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Sicskate said:


> I'm surprised by this?!?
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


Me too

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## budgetplan1

TAC Moonlight.


----------



## sistersvisions

budgetplan1 said:


> TAC Moonlight.


Any reasons why??


----------



## M300JDG

pt1 said:


> Odk glamour.get lots of good reviews but i just couldnt get on with it.spreads lovely but buffing was awful..no matter how long i left it.maybe it was from a bad batch
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Thanks interesting as I tried it on my test panel and had to use a pre wax cleanser to get it off! It was like glue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo

zoid9969 said:


> Autosmart Tardis. A pain to pour out of its metal container and it can damage trim.


Do you not use a funnel?
Always read the directions on the tin, anything with a high solvent base can damage trim if not used as directed. 
Tardis is one if not THE best tar and glue removers available.

Gonz.


----------



## No04BLE

Nick-ST said:


> AF lather. Proper naff shampoo. Pretty much love all of their other gear but the shampoo is proper pony!


Second that love most of there products but lather didn't do it for me.


----------



## ibiza55

Adams In and Out Spray, definitely not worth the money, and their old interior spray wasn't up to much.


----------



## Stewie1873

AF aqua coat, even applied sparingly in the shade it streaks like hell, Wet coat is miles better


----------



## c j h

thought i would give the following a go through the winter:

gyeon wet coat, look great straight after use, a day later the beads are irregular shapes and sizes, looks like its been on for 2 months, not 24hrs

gyeon bathe+ didnt do much as a top up either, wasnt sudsy (not a deal breaker if its nice and slick, but it was far from it) back to regular wax/sealants and dodo juice BTBM


----------



## Kyle 86

Anything AF

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkesybaby

Did I mention Gary Deans perfect soap???

Shocker of a product!


----------



## bigmac3161

Zanio Z16 for tyres horrid stuff so watery it spills everywhere when you finally get it on it looks fab till the next day when it’s all but gone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stolt

Ive recently tried WOWOs crystal sealant. Found it useless in many respects, but most of all i find that it actually attracts the dirt. Only bought it after reading it was good on wheels. Never had something like this which really let me down.


----------



## Andyblue

stolt said:


> Ive recently tried WOWOs crystal sealant. Found it useless in many respects, but most of all i find that it actually attracts the dirt. Only bought it after reading it was good on wheels. Never had something like this which really let me down.


Oh now that's interesting- I was looking to order some this weekend, specifically for the wheels as had heard great things about it...

What else didn't you like about it ?


----------



## danwel

Can't remember if i commented on this before but AF Citrus Power i have used a few times and each time i am hugely underwhelmed by it.


----------



## Kimo

bigmac3161 said:


> Zanio Z16 for tyres horrid stuff so watery it spills everywhere when you finally get it on it looks fab till the next day when it's all but gone
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Incorrect use then

Clean the tyres first and use a micro fibre pad to apply

It'll last weeks looking amazing


----------



## jamiepollock643

Hawkesybaby said:


> Did I mention Gary Deans perfect soap???
> 
> Shocker of a product!


This! Can think of another word beginning with S to describe it.:lol:


----------



## olliewills

Kimo said:


> Incorrect use then
> 
> Clean the tyres first and use a micro fibre pad to apply
> 
> It'll last weeks looking amazing


If bigmac found it disappointing that's absolutely fine, this thread is about personal experience over anything else. I would be inclined to agree with Kimo though, I've applied using MF pads and even cloths with good results.

That being said, it's one of those products that gets better and better the more you apply it over weeks and months. It's certainly not a one-shot wonder but if you stick with it, it'll do you proud. I also like that you can vary the amount of gloss it provides depending on how many layers you apply and how much you buff off.


----------



## huxley309

Gary Dean's The perfect soap.

Nope can't say this at all, looks pretty, smells nice and that's about it.

Not much in the way of cleaning power, paintwork didn't look nothing special.


----------



## M300JDG

Mesto Sprayer, tried for the first time today and it’s useless. Pump until it won’t let you pump anymore and get 2-3 seconds of spraying before it stops and that is not an exaggeration. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250

M300JDG said:


> Mesto Sprayer, tried for the first time today and it's useless. Pump until it won't let you pump anymore and get 2-3 seconds of spraying before it stops and that is not an exaggeration.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you removed a couple of the yellow gauzes? It won't 'cure' things but should help improve.


----------



## M300JDG

MDC250 said:


> Have you removed a couple of the yellow gauzes? It won't 'cure' things but should help improve.


I haven't but I will tomorrow, cheers for the advice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dave-g

M300JDG said:


> I haven't but I will tomorrow, cheers for the advice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've removed one, and use valet pro citrus through it, works great :thumb:


----------



## Tuska

CG maxi suds 2. Just wasn't that suddy. 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

Auto Allure Rapid Coat -

Absolutely shocking product, spray on rinse off coating that left an uneven patchy/spotty product all over the car which was an absolute biatch to remove.

I know most on here now avoid AA like the plague but if you ever get offered this, walk away, trust me.


----------



## wayne451

nbray67 said:


> Auto Allure Rapid Coat -
> 
> Absolutely shocking product, spray on rinse off coating that left an uneven patchy/spotty product all over the car which was an absolute biatch to remove.
> 
> I know most on here now avoid AA like the plague but if you ever get offered this, walk away, trust me.


I use it quite a bit.

I'm yet to use it on my external paintwork though.

I use it under my wheelarches after blasting any crap out, spray it on and rinse it off. The grime/muck doesn't adhere as well. Granted, I don't inspect under my wheelarches for 'finish' but for me it has its place, albeit I get there are other products out there that could do the same!


----------



## Jonnybbad

Recently for me M&K rim wheel cleaner I used it at the suggested ratio and it's shockingly weak and the cleaning power just doesn't compare to alot of cheap better performing wheel cleaners on the current market 

I did try it at various radio's and just didn't perform any where near what I expected for the cost 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

nbray67 said:


> Auto Allure Rapid Coat -
> 
> Absolutely shocking product, spray on rinse off coating that left an uneven patchy/spotty product all over the car which was an absolute biatch to remove.
> 
> I know most on here now avoid AA like the plague but if you ever get offered this, walk away, trust me.


I used up a 500ml bottle of it. Never did review it but I intended too. Apply a few mists to the panel, a few to a wet cloth or wash mitt and wipe over, 1 panel at a time then rinse. I got no issues at all using it this way and you use less product. Win win 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbruiser

nbray67 said:


> Auto Allure Rapid Coat -
> 
> I know most on here now avoid AA like the plague but if you ever get offered this, walk away


 pre diluted one was crap :thumb:


----------



## Peter77

nbray67 said:


> Auto Allure Rapid Coat -
> 
> Absolutely shocking product, spray on rinse off coating that left an uneven patchy/spotty product all over the car which was an absolute biatch to remove.
> 
> I know most on here now avoid AA like the plague but if you ever get offered this, walk away, trust me.


I've just got an email from them. Knocking 5 litres of this out for £10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbruiser

Peter77 said:


> I've just got an email from them. Knocking 5 litres of this out for £10
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah i got the email, deleted it and asked them not email me again


----------



## ffrs1444

Most AF Products


----------



## pxr5

bigbruiser said:


> yeah i got the email, deleted it and asked them not email me again


I've had a couple of emails from AA in the last week. The first was an excuse for what went 'wrong' on DW. I'm struggling to believe them tbh.


----------



## brooklandsracer

pxr5 said:


> I've had a couple of emails from AA in the last week. The first was an excuse for what went 'wrong' on DW. I'm struggling to believe them tbh.


:doublesho No don't believe them after all the excuses on here. Trust has gone with them and never known so many problems with parcels being sent late and never getting supplied with tracking info.

Monday Jeff at Prestige got my Adams order packed and gave me track info and it is being delivered tomorrow. Thats what you want fast turnaround and never having to chase things up as he does an A1 job. :thumb:


----------



## Tifosi

ffrs1444 said:


> Most AF Products


Hmmm, yes. They're not up to much, imo too.


----------



## leeandfay

brooklandsracer said:


> :doublesho No don't believe them after all the excuses on here. Trust has gone with them and never known so many problems with parcels being sent late and never getting supplied with tracking info.
> 
> Monday Jeff at Prestige got my Adams order packed and gave me track info and it is being delivered tomorrow. Thats what you want fast turnaround and never having to chase things up as he does an A1 job. :thumb:


Thats fine and we are all entitled to an opinion. Just saddens me that people think we would lie about Fays mom being given limited life. Trust me when i say that Cancer isn't worth telling porkies about.

Fay was our main packer, i quit my job to do it with her then realised that too many chefs etc. I got offered ridiculous wages to go back to what i was doing so i did. Fay decided to spend time with her mom who was given months to live and tbh we're now over the period she was given so each day is a blessing.

We've never defrauded anyone and still work true to ourselves by adding deals and now we have moved premises we get orders out on time.

We have a 2 year old, 7 month old and 5 dogs i work 80-100 hours per week and Fay looks after the business so maybe we didn't anticipate such growth so quickly and it was a tad naive but we learnt from it and do our thing.

I am sad about some peoples feelings towards us especially how we tried to sell good detailing products so cheaply which all stems from me being on here since 2007 with some of the old timers.

Im a detailer and car cleaner at heart and my passion for it all transferred me to trying to give something back with cheap and accessible products. Just didn't see the amount of orders coming so thats my bad, not Fay's more me being naive so i'll take it on the chin.

If anyone is going waxstock we will be there having a day off so feel free to pull me to one side and i'll more than happily apologise in person if i've affected your buying experience. I have spoken to many on here via emails, chat or phone and know we've helped people so to those who feel any different as i say i'll speak to you in person.

Ps

I bought some EZ Detail brushes for work so thats what i bought today


----------



## phillipnoke

*Tyre*

All tyre dressings


----------



## Starbuck88

Being honest, I'm not entirely happy with Chemical Guys Stripper Scent, it doesn't seem to last long at all.


----------



## Kenan

Starbuck88 said:


> Being honest, I'm not entirely happy with Chemical Guys Stripper Scent, it doesn't seem to last long at all.


I don't like the smell 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ffrs1444

Starbuck88 said:


> Being honest, I'm not entirely happy with Chemical Guys Stripper Scent, it doesn't seem to last long at all.


dont think any spray lasts, only thing i buy is California scents


----------



## pxr5

Starbuck88 said:


> Being honest, I'm not entirely happy with Chemical Guys Stripper Scent, it doesn't seem to last long at all.


I like the smell. Shame it lasts about 3 milliseconds before it disappears though


----------



## brooklandsracer

leeandfay said:


> Thats fine and we are all entitled to an opinion. Just saddens me that people think we would lie about Fays mom being given limited life. Trust me when i say that Cancer isn't worth telling porkies about.
> 
> Fay was our main packer, i quit my job to do it with her then realised that too many chefs etc. I got offered ridiculous wages to go back to what i was doing so i did. Fay decided to spend time with her mom who was given months to live and tbh we're now over the period she was given so each day is a blessing.
> 
> We've never defrauded anyone and still work true to ourselves by adding deals and now we have moved premises we get orders out on time.
> 
> We have a 2 year old, 7 month old and 5 dogs i work 80-100 hours per week and Fay looks after the business so maybe we didn't anticipate such growth so quickly and it was a tad naive but we learnt from it and do our thing.
> 
> I am sad about some peoples feelings towards us especially how we tried to sell good detailing products so cheaply which all stems from me being on here since 2007 with some of the old timers.
> 
> Im a detailer and car cleaner at heart and my passion for it all transferred me to trying to give something back with cheap and accessible products. Just didn't see the amount of orders coming so thats my bad, not Fay's more me being naive so i'll take it on the chin.
> 
> If anyone is going waxstock we will be there having a day off so feel free to pull me to one side and i'll more than happily apologise in person if i've affected your buying experience. I have spoken to many on here via emails, chat or phone and know we've helped people so to those who feel any different as i say i'll speak to you in person.
> 
> Ps
> 
> I bought some EZ Detail brushes for work so thats what i bought today


I can honestly say I, nor have I ever seen anyone say they did not believe Fays mum had cancer or that you defrauded anyone.
But you should not really be saying all this personal information about this on a forum, I do not see any other sellers conduct themselves airing all personal info on DW like you often did.
After all the lateness and problems with parcels as well as no tracking info sent out and the final nail in coffin of not honouring the group buy when you got 100 names plus down, then waltzed off the forum, it just seems you have let every one down and their faith in AA as a detailing company has gone for a burton of which is a shame as you mostly done great products for best value around.


----------



## Cookies

Starbuck88 said:


> Being honest, I'm not entirely happy with Chemical Guys Stripper Scent, it doesn't seem to last long at all.


Stop spraying it on your Mrs!! It's for car interiors. Lol



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## leeandfay

brooklandsracer said:


> I can honestly say I, nor have I ever seen anyone say they did not believe Fays mum had cancer or that you defrauded anyone.
> But you should not really be saying all this personal information about this on a forum, I do not see any other sellers conduct themselves airing all personal info on DW like you often did.
> After all the lateness and problems with parcels as well as no tracking info sent out and the final nail in coffin of not honouring the group buy when you got 100 names plus down, then waltzed off the forum, it just seems you have let every one down and their faith in AA as a detailing company has gone for a burton of which is a shame as you mostly done great products for best value around.


Believe me we didn't waltz anywhere. The whole point was we had to leave quickly to deal with real life.

We couldn't honour the GB at that time due to the family issue. Do you know how hard it is to get the parcels out when things happen? If we'd have honoured the gb at that time i guarantee we would have let people down. When I put it up we were ready then BOOM.

I'd rather people be miffed about not getting a GB than the potential for us to **** the orders up or miss this and that because of the situation. It would have been like saying can you detail my car concours in half hour please. Impossible.

BUT I understand your frustrations and I hope we can still be buddies as fellow detailer enthusiasts and that goes for everyone.

We're just getting through life now as the days pass and doing our thing so I'll leave it there as this isn't the thread for me to spout off.

Like I say I'd like to stay friends with old and new. And as I say I'd like to still chat with people at WS if they're going.

Sorry for thread hijack guys.

Lee


----------



## djtuffer

Anglewax AG. Just left a blotchy mess.


----------



## pxr5

Another Air Freshener that smells great but doesn't last at all. Bouncers Sherbert Fizz. Like most of these spray ones, none of them last - may be they aren't supposed and if that's the case I'm going to stop buying them.


----------



## Rob D 88

Well mine was a tyre dressing, well should I say dressings!

I would like to add I have tried products from both companies and like them and even use some regularly but AutoFinesse Gloss Tyres and AutoGlanz Uber Shwartz are terrible... I think they are actually the same product just different colour. They are both greasy, messy and completely destroy the spray heads if left in there!

Not for me!


----------



## Andy1972

pxr5 said:


> Another Air Freshener that smells great but doesn't last at all. Bouncers Sherbert Fizz. Like most of these spray ones, none of them last - may be they aren't supposed and if that's the case I'm going to stop buying them.


I would have agreed with that as I found the same. Then I used some M&K 'new car'. Sprayed on mats on Saturday and still smells the same now (wed). All the others had gone by this point.


----------



## Nidge76

Rob D 88 said:


> Well mine was a tyre dressing, well should I say dressings!
> 
> I would like to add I have tried products from both companies and like them and even use some regularly but AutoFinesse Gloss Tyres and AutoGlanz Uber Shwartz are terrible... I think they are actually the same product just different colour. They are both greasy, messy and completely destroy the spray heads if left in there!
> 
> Not for me!


I've been using autoglanz uber schwarz and found it quite nice and easy to use. Although I don't spray it on, I use a piece of sponge and dab it on.

Have you found a better alternative that works for you?

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88

Nidge76 said:


> I've been using autoglanz uber schwarz and found it quite nice and easy to use. Although I don't spray it on, I use a piece of sponge and dab it on.
> 
> Have you found a better alternative that works for you?
> 
> Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


Yes mate, I ain't really a fan of the shiny tyres to be honest. I think that looks like the £5 car wash!

I like CarPro Pearl, Gyeon Tire, WaxAddict Gold Feeder and if I want gloss Megs Endurance!

I got them four at the minute!

Rob


----------



## Nidge76

Rob D 88 said:


> Yes mate, I ain't really a fan of the shiny tyres to be honest. I think that looks like the £5 car wash!
> 
> I like CarPro Pearl, Gyeon Tire, WaxAddict Gold Feeder and if I want gloss Megs Endurance!
> 
> I got them four at the minute!
> 
> Rob


Thanks for the reply Rob. I'll make a note of those to try out sometime.

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## iannidan

Autoglym pressure wash, didn`t seem to do anything.


----------



## gibee

Alien Magic Rim X wheel soap, tried it a number of times with different dilutions and it just doesn't foam for me.


----------



## The Sheriff

Triple QX tyre shine (Eurocarparts stuff) , looks ok when first applied, but just completely dries to an invisible matt finish.


----------



## A&J

The Sheriff said:


> Triple QX tyre shine (Eurocarparts stuff) , looks ok when first applied, but just completely dries to an invisible matt finish.


Maybe thats the point?


----------



## kdot

gibee said:


> Alien Magic Rim X wheel soap, tried it a number of times with different dilutions and it just doesn't foam for me.


'Bling' shampoo didn't impress me either... video showed lots of suds and after using it at the recommended ratio I got nothing and it just didn't feel slick :wall:


----------



## nbray67

Heads up for anyone using/storing Auto Allure Bright Wheels, get it decanted into a chemical resistant bottle asap as the bottles it comes in are definitely not fit for purpose.

I had 3 x 500mls and noticed one leaking last week so decanted it thinking I'd possibly damaged the bottle even though I'd never used it.

This week, I noticed the other 2 had leaked also. Very poor quality bottles indeed.
Lee/Fay, if you read this, please review what bottles you are using asap.
I'll also drop you an email regarding this via your website.










*Bottles already decanted and not empty from leaking.*


----------



## leeandfay

No email received

The bottles are the same across the industry and we buy them from the same place most do in fact ill guarantee that the manufacturer is the biggest in the uk so there's obviously a fault as out of 10,000 bottles weve sold we've had 10 complaints so this is an isolated incident buddy.

Send me an email as i don't want to clutter the thread if thats ok with you?

[email protected]

ps, replied to your recent facebook message and typing reply to email pal


----------



## Bug Sponge

I've had the same issue, just with the Bright Wheels. I hadn't used it and couldn't work out why it was less than half full.

All the rest seem fine. Just the one product for me.


----------



## zoid9969

Gyeon Q2 rim hasn't been as good as the rest of their products (most of the stuff I use is Gyeon). In particular:

* The instructions weren't absolutely clear about how much I should use.
* It was difficult to see where I'd actually applied it.
* Applying with the little sponge and cloth things was a pain on my multi-spoke wheels
* It doesn't seem to repel brake dust particularly well, and the grime doesn't magically disappear if I hose the wheels down.

Also the Kranzle foam lance. I was fed up with the generic ones getting blocked up, so I thought I'd get the same make as my "never miss a beat" power washer. Well, it got blocked up just like all the others did and the lack of detailed information on how to strip it down, clean it and put it back together again, coupled with my lack of mechanical sympathy mean it's more or less useless now.


----------



## garycha

Recently: Koch Chemie FSE. Whilst it might be an adequate QD, it is utterly hopeless on event the faintest of water marks - the type easily removed with vinegar. Not a success.

Last year: Poor Boys Natural trim and interior dressing. I bought this on advice to do greasy finger prints off piano blackj interior. ButI found it to be a pita - too thick, hard to remove and revolting synthetic bubble gum smell......

....however it is quite as a quick (albeit expensive) tyre dressing, so thats where it goes from now on.


----------



## brooklandsracer

Bug Sponge said:


> I've had the same issue, just with the Bright Wheels. I hadn't used it and couldn't work out why it was less than half full.
> 
> All the rest seem fine. Just the one product for me.


I have a bottle of this unopened that I have not got round to using yet as trying to finish what I am currently using.
Mine is laid down on it's side in a plastic crate with other car cleaning unopened products.
After reading what you and NBray said, I just checked the crate and I can happily report my bottle is full and not a sign of leakage from it or any other product.
Mine was stored rather badly but still no leakage, so it is obviously isolated incidents and clearly not AA fault.


----------



## Tifosi

Chemical Guys Blacklight.

Rubbish. Offered nothing to the overall finish. Their V7 spray was crap too. Orange coloured water.


----------



## Boothy

Auto Finesse Wheel Woollies - lasted for a total of three uses before disintegrating. They are going replace them but for £30 I expected a lot better quality.


----------



## ncd

Tifosi said:


> Chemical Guys Blacklight.
> 
> Rubbish. Offered nothing to the overall finish. Their V7 spray was crap too. Orange coloured water.


Have to agree with you on the Blacklight, still trying to work out what it does or what supposed to do. I've got a bottle in my shed that I've had for ages and I just think maybe I'm using it wrong, or something. Glad to see it's not just me though.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyHill

A lot of Auto Finesse products in this thread! Are they really all that bad??


----------



## Ross

Angelwax Enigma


----------



## Salo87

Ross said:


> Angelwax Enigma


why ? overrated ?


----------



## Ross

Yeah used it afew times now expected great things due to good reviews but I can't seem to get more than 2 months out of it for some reason.


----------



## Salo87

Ross said:


> Yeah used it afew times now expected great things due to good reviews but I can't seem to get more than 2 months out of it for some reason.


how about the finish ? does it justifies the price ?


----------



## Ross

Finish is good as is application and beading it just seems to die off pretty quickly.
Put a coat on my vans bonnet 2 weeks decon/pre wax cleaner/BH Cleanser fluid ect after those 2 weeks the beading is quite flat and sheeting is alot slower.


----------



## Salo87

Ross said:


> Finish is good as is application and beading it just seems to die off pretty quickly.
> Put a coat on my vans bonnet 2 weeks decon/pre wax cleaner/BH Cleanser fluid ect after those 2 weeks the beading is quite flat and sheeting is alot slower.


does a cheaper wax like Collinite 845 gives similar results in terms of finish ?


----------



## Rob D 88

Ross said:


> Finish is good as is application and beading it just seems to die off pretty quickly.
> Put a coat on my vans bonnet 2 weeks decon/pre wax cleaner/BH Cleanser fluid ect after those 2 weeks the beading is quite flat and sheeting is alot slower.


Could be something to do with the mad weather at the minute???


----------



## ibiza55

*Megs*

Meguiars ultimate liquid wax, very disappointed on a solid white car, I had just as much gloss after applying SRP.


----------



## Mardgee

TonyHill said:


> A lot of Auto Finesse products in this thread! Are they really all that bad??


Yes - I think the interior stuff is terrible & the rest is either over priced or ineffective.


----------



## Fairtony

CG VRP (trim/rubber dressing). Left a water spotted looking finish on plastic trim. And took 3 good coats on the tyres, to give it a good glossy look (its meant to be their 2nd glossiest tyre dressing), and it disappeared the very next day.

Although, on another note, is there a "surprisingly good product" thread? Cos id like to throw two in the ring: CG Butter Wet Wax, and AF Radiance. Both incredibly easy to apply, and gave incredible gloss and rather good beading. And with ease of application, if it lasts a month ill be happy.


----------



## benji008

AG magma























Ended up having to use TFR diluted to clean then the usual left over body shampoo with woolly. Very disappointed in deed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

benji008 said:


> AG magma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ended up having to use TFR diluted to clean then the usual left over body shampoo with woolly. Very disappointed in deed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you spray it directly on dirty wheels?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## benji008

Tried it both ways direct and after a wipe down still rubbish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tifosi

Ironically, I thought Magma was superb. I suspect your wheels needed much more cleaning before you applied it. Worked well for me.


----------



## benji008

meguiars plast-rx not worth using might as well not bother at all. Just no. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

Tifosi said:


> Ironically, I thought Magma was superb. I suspect your wheels needed much more cleaning before you applied it. Worked well for me.


Seen nothing but good with regards to Magma also. Sounds like some form of user error or simply the wheels were in far too bad of a condition.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sevenfourate

Bouncers Done and Dusted QD spray; whilst not being dire by any means; gave me no wow factor at all......

Poorboys BlackHole never did it for me either. I got better results with good old SRP.


----------



## benji008

Brian1612 said:


> Seen nothing but good with regards to Magma also. Sounds like some form of user error or simply the wheels were in far too bad of a condition.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Maybe- I will see how it performs next time I use it Will have to wash them then use it to try remove any iron left over or on the stubborn stains.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benji008

sevenfourate said:


> Bouncers Done and Dusted QD spray; whilst not being dire by any means; gave me no wow factor at all......
> 
> Poorboys BlackHole never did it for me either. I got better results with good old SRP.


I liked SRP I didn't get the "cloudy" issue on my black focus like a lot of people struggle with. Do you use a QD over the top of it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sevenfourate

benji008 said:


> I liked SRP I didn't get the "cloudy" issue on my black focus like a lot of people struggle with. Do you use a QD over the top of it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On a full detail i usually use SRP, followed by a couple of coats of wax or sealant (To ensure full coverage) then use a QD spray as my top layer. I'm more interested in protection than full on looks per-se...


----------



## benji008

sevenfourate said:


> On a full detail i usually use SRP, followed by a couple of coats of wax or sealant (To ensure full coverage) then use a QD spray as my top layer. I'm more interested in protection than full on looks per-se...


Still they look very good anyway but I get what you mean it is a good product. Which is your go to wax?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sevenfourate

benji008 said:


> Still they look very good anyway but I get what you mean it is a good product. Which is your go to wax?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Recently i've been using BiltHammer Double Speed Wax. For the money its amazing. And call me old school but i'm still on Sonax BSD for my QD spray. I've tried all the expensive one's and the Sonax mixed with a few others - which many say can give the best properties of both used; and get rid of the grabby-ness of the BSD; which is about its one failing. After all that i'm back to using it straight though 

You ?

Good luck !


----------



## benji008

sevenfourate said:


> Recently i've been using BiltHammer Double Speed Wax. For the money its amazing. And call me old school but i'm still on Sonax BSD for my QD spray. I've tried all the expensive one's and the Sonax mixed with a few others - which many say can give the best properties of both used; and get rid of the grabby-ness of the BSD; which is about its one failing. After all that i'm back to using it straight though
> 
> You ?
> 
> Good luck !


I haven't used the bsd heard good and bad things but can't comment until you've used it I guess. I use autobrite wax brilliant stuff, had it for a long time now but getting some ideas for what to try next. I have the AG aqua wax that's ok stuff nothing too wow though. I have a bottle of megs mirror bright qd smells lovely and seems to be good. I haven't used anything cheap but great for plastics what about you? I'll happily spend "good money" if you will Aslong as it's worth it but these products at silly money aren't always worth it so kind of reluctant to try it off the cuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike206

I've been disappointed with every Auto Finesse product I've tried, especially their interior and glass cleaner.


----------



## Johnyb

ibiza55 said:


> Meguiars ultimate liquid wax, very disappointed on a solid white car, I had just as much gloss after applying SRP.


left brown dots all over my white car


----------



## k4ith

Car Chem iron detox, the spray head it came with didn't work as did the other two with the glass cleaner, but I used another head and sprayed on the car it showed no change even though i could see bits on the paintwork, went back to my usual product and boom reaction.


----------



## minimadmotorman

I had the opposite experience with Iron Detox from a performance point of view (I think it's awesome), however I did have issues with the triggers 3/10 didn't work. I politely emailed Car Chem and they sent me new triggers next day delivery FOC which impressed me.

Point of note the Car Cosmetics triggers you've gotta squeeze em hard and fast to get them to prime when they do work!



k4ith said:


> Car Chem iron detox, the spray head it came with didn't work as did the other two with the glass cleaner, but I used another head and sprayed on the car it showed no change even though i could see bits on the paintwork, went back to my usual product and boom reaction.


----------



## Wade.K10

Tripple QX Fallout remover. wasn't expecting much but didn't seen to do anything!


----------



## minimadmotorman

Wade.K10 said:


> Tripple QX Fallout remover. wasn't expecting much but didn't seen to do anything!


Yep I bought 5L of it for £12 when it was on some deal banged it in a fence sprayer and lathered the car in it. Might as well have just sprayed car with the hose. No reaction whatsoever!


----------



## Fireball411

Autobrite magifoam for me,fell for the hype and was proper pants 

haven't been to impressed with valet pro dragons breath or autofinesse lather(althogh smelt great!!)


----------



## minimadmotorman

Fireball411 said:


> Autobrite magifoam for me,fell for the hype and was proper pants
> 
> haven't been to impressed with valet pro dragons breath or autofinesse lather(althogh smelt great!!)


Magifoam looks cool on Instagram though! Lather was first shampoo I bought other than Turtle Wax/Carplan back in 2012 and I thought it was bobber too! Dragons Breath I thought was good but I don't buy it anymore.


----------



## Fireball411

minimadmotorman said:


> Magifoam looks cool on Instagram though! Lather was first shampoo I bought other than Turtle Wax/Carplan back in 2012 and I thought it was bobber too! Dragons Breath I thought was good but I don't buy it anymore.


It foams up great,but as for cleaning its not great

Dragons breath was just to thick for me


----------



## minimadmotorman

Fireball411 said:


> It foams up great,but as for cleaning its not great
> 
> Dragons breath was just to thick for me


Yeah DB was difficult to spray, so much so I ended up diluting DB with another thinner fallout remover, effective but difficult to work with hence why I don't buy it anymore.


----------



## TeddyRuxpin

I had a bag of Mercedes branded stuff that came with my dad's E-Class. Lots of stuff in a lovely case. All of it was crap.

Kept the MB branded detailing bag though!


----------



## Brian1612

TeddyRuxpin said:


> I had a bag of Mercedes branded stuff that came with my dad's E-Class. Lots of stuff in a lovely case. All of it was crap.
> 
> Kept the MB branded detailing bag though!


More often than not this in unbranded sonax.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## streaky

benji008 said:


> meguiars plast-rx not worth using might as well not bother at all. Just no.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That surprises me as I've had very good results from it. Admittedly from an old bottle of it so maybe they've changed the formula?


----------



## Woodsmoke

Supposed by all the AF products I have nothing but good to say about the products I've used.. 

Carplan glass cleaner for me it just smears horribly and struggle to get good glass clarity.


----------



## iggy888

Fireball411 said:


> It foams up great,but as for cleaning its not great
> 
> Dragons breath was just to thick for me


Yeah, bought Dragon's Breath last year and just can't get it to spray properly (just too thick). If I stand the bottle in really hot water for 20 mins, it'll spray for about 5 mins - prefer Iron-X


----------



## ajm83

Poorboys Bird Sh#t remover. Did nothing to the bird splatter at all. Water was more effective. Nice smell though.

Halfords Tar & Insect Remover. I wasn't expecting much for £4, yet it still disappointed. Literally did nothing to the tar, even when allowed to dwell for a long time. Might as well have just put the money straight in the bin.


----------



## Brian1612

Another prewash tested out over the weekend. I've heard good things about infinity wax citrus pre wash and grabbed a 500ml bottle along with others when purchasing my IK9.

This has been labelled as a game changer by some but on my findings I don't think so. Either these people haven't used a decent pre wash or they haven't bothered to properly test it out but I tried it on 2 separate occasions, one through the IK9 foamer and the other via garden pump sprayer, both with warm water at the advised 1:10 ratio.

Through the IK9 it foamed well and dwelled around 5 mins before rinsing. As you can see looking at the before and after make up pads, it helped shift a reasonable amount of the dirt without contact but well short of my current faves. That isn't the only issue though, my real gripe with the product is the sheer amount of product required to reach this not so special level of performance. As instructed it was used at 1:10 with water, roughly 90ml to 910ml water (1L of solution) meaning after only two washes I have used 450ml of product.

It's my first real experience of a pure citrus pre wash and a disappointing one at that. I would stick to the likes of BH Autofoam, WP 8 Below & Autoglanz Spritzer when it comes to pre washes that perform better and at lesser concentrations.



















































Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo

Brian those results look quite impressive?
I take it that it’s not a snow foam but a prewash spray type?
Are you using a couple of litres per use?


Gonz.


----------



## Brian1612

great gonzo said:


> Brian those results look quite impressive?
> I take it that it's not a snow foam but a prewash spray type?
> Are you using a couple of litres per use?
> 
> Gonz.


Compared to the results from Autofoam, Waxplanet eight below and Autoglanz sprizer (all used at a far lower concentration) it's very disappointing gonzo.

2.5L was used in both the IK9 and pump sprayer. That resulted in 225ml product each time being used and I have since learned that it should apparently be used at 7:1... if that is the case that means a crazy 125ml per 1L of water. I can't recommend a product with less cleaning ability than others at more than half the dilution...

















Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo

Point taken &#55357;&#56833;

The dilution rates do seem very high. 
I’m currently using 8 below through my snow lance with great results. 
Have you ever used it through a pump sprayer?

Gonz.


----------



## Brian1612

great gonzo said:


> Point taken ������
> 
> The dilution rates do seem very high.
> I'm currently using 8 below through my snow lance with great results.
> Have you ever used it through a pump sprayer?
> 
> Gonz.


Eight Below? Only used it through the IK9 foamer at 4% PIR. Insanely thick and this allowed me to make it around all 4 wheel easily. That was 25 mins of dwell and due to this it shifted slightly more than BH autofoam which is mighty impressive.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTChris

Ive found all snow foams really disappointing. Not sure what I was expecting really, and yes, its fun to do, but my cars have been no cleaner at all in any way after than they were before.

Maybe they might shift a little solid dirt, but just pressure washing with clean water does the job as well IMO.


----------



## Bug Sponge

I've never been that impressed with Dr Leather wipes. Could well be on my own with that one.


----------



## garage_dweller

Bug Sponge said:


> I've never been that impressed with Dr Leather wipes. Could well be on my own with that one.


In what way? Only issue I have is that they don't stay wet long enough,ie wipe the steering wheel and front seat and the wipe has dried out. Apart from that, great product

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bug Sponge

I know everyone raves about them but I've never had much joy using them. Tried on a few different occasions and as you say they dry up very quickly.


----------



## piston_warrior

ZTChris said:


> Ive found all snow foams really disappointing. Not sure what I was expecting really, and yes, its fun to do, but my cars have been no cleaner at all in any way after than they were before.
> 
> Maybe they might shift a little solid dirt, but just pressure washing with clean water does the job as well IMO.


Try Bilt Hamber at 4% and your opinion will change pretty quickly - unless you just don't get your car dirty enough.


----------



## Fidge

AF Aqua coat, tried it on two cars, one gray one black and both left watermarks all over the bodywork. I had to polish them off with a MF cloth. I might as well have waxed the car.


----------



## nbray67

Fidge said:


> AF Aqua coat, tried it on two cars, one gray one black and both left watermarks all over the bodywork. I had to polish them off with a MF cloth. I might as well have waxed the car.


It's quite awkward to use as I found out and then ditched it.

Used it twice, once ok, 2nd time had to polish it out on a bloomin Kuga!!

It needs to be applied lightly to wet paintwork, pressure washed off thoroughly, and I mean thoroughly, and not in direct sunlight as once it dries out, you'll be left with the product drying on your paint/water marks.


----------



## Carlos Fandango

Simoniz Liquid Carnauba wax. I know it is cheap as chips but I found its finish, water repellency and ease of use very disappointing.


----------



## WristyManchego

AF Avalanche - has little discernible cleaning power when used as a pre-wash, has low lubricity with suds that are more concerned about themselves than the panel they’re on when used as a contact wash lubricant.


----------



## Wade.K10

Auto Finesse Revive - Greasy and streaks when it rains.


----------



## Brian1612

Wade.K10 said:


> Auto Finesse Revive - Greasy and streaks when it rains.


Use less and buff it after 20 mins. Should solve your problem. I'm more than half way through a 500ml bottle and find it decent enough to pick up black plastics.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilkoj66

Dodo Juice Supernatural Tyre Dressing. Utter rubbish and uber pricey.


----------



## rojer386

Brian1612 said:


> Use less and buff it after 20 mins. Should solve your problem. I'm more than half way through a 500ml bottle and find it decent enough to pick up black plastics.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Agree with this. Its a good product for the money.


----------



## ZTChris

Gyeon Anti-Fog. Made a hideous mess of the inside of my windscreen which took and age to get rid of. I prepped it as they said, but it still left a mess, and was a huge arm aching experience.

I then tried it on the bathroom mirror after cleaning it with Ceriglass and Gyeon prep, and while less messy and smeary, it just didnt work, it still fogged up just as much as before.


----------



## robtech

gtechnique pernament trim stuff that cpomes i n a 15 ml bottle...utter garbage amd washed off in under a week


----------



## NorthantsPete

Fusso scratch

Just crap.


----------



## RS3

robtech said:


> gtechnique pernament trim stuff that cpomes i n a 15 ml bottle...utter garbage amd washed off in under a week


Are you referring to C4?.
I put this on my plastic and rubber trims on my Focus over a year ago and they are still nice and dark with a satin finish. I consider it one of those "Wonder Products" personally.
It the wheel ceramic C5 that dissapointed me. Removed it and started using Poorboys wheel wax for much better results (not as much build up and dirt/dust comes off easier).


----------



## Fatboy40

AutoGlanz Primo, a very average wheel cleaner and fallout remover, there are better products for less and I've given almost all of the 2x 5L I bought during a deal away to others.


----------



## Rob D 88

Fatboy40 said:


> AutoGlanz Primo, a very average wheel cleaner and fallout remover, there are better products for less and I've given almost all of the 2x 5L I bought during a deal away to others.


I love AutoGlanz products but this one really disappointed me too!

Rob


----------



## Peter77

Rob D 88 said:


> I love AutoGlanz products but this one really disappointed me too!
> 
> Rob


That's a shame, I was thinking about buying some. What disappointed? Poor cleaning? No bleed out?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88

Peter77 said:


> That's a shame, I was thinking about buying some. What disappointed? Poor cleaning? No bleed out?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah just poor cleaning really. Bleeding looks great and but it ain't important!

I always test my wheel cleaners by spray on and pressure rinse. IMO the companies that offer great wheel cleaners in videos whilst agitating is a waste. If you spray a snow foam on wheels and agitate on most cars it'll clean them! Primo did however foam up well when agitated!

I compare all wheel cleaners against Bilt Hamber and none come close.

If you want a decent wheel cleaner that you can dilute and agitate get Alkalloy from AutoGlanz.

Rob


----------



## dannnylee

Autobrite Britegel, I swear it doesn't do anything . Useless wheel cleaner, I have 4L of the stuff in my garage if anyone wants it 

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnyb

dannnylee said:


> Autobrite Britegel, I swear it doesn't do anything . Useless wheel cleaner, I have 4L of the stuff in my garage if anyone wants it
> 
> Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


It smells good though!! :lol:

I use it for the tyres, foams up nice with a tuff shine tyre brush :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

dannnylee said:


> Autobrite Britegel, I swear it doesn't do anything . Useless wheel cleaner, I have 4L of the stuff in my garage if anyone wants it
> 
> Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


Well, if you're offering and not too far away - I'll try it out :thumb:


----------



## dannnylee

Andyblue said:


> Well, if you're offering and not too far away - I'll try it out :thumb:


I'm in Yeovil, free to anyone who wants it 

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

dannnylee said:


> I'm in Yeovil, free to anyone who wants it
> 
> Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


that's a shame - bit too far to pop round , unless your happy to post - cover costs obviously...


----------



## Richors

Detailers Juice renew tyre dressing - Couldn't get on with it and dried dull..........Love the spray wax though.......


----------



## alanr

Rain x.


----------



## dannnylee

Johnyb said:


> It smells good though!!
> 
> I use it for the tyres, foams up nice with a tuff shine tyre brush :thumb:


How are you applying it? In a regular spray bottle?

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnyb

dannnylee said:


> How are you applying it? In a regular spray bottle?
> 
> Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


Just the black trigger that autobrite recommend. It doesn't foam up on the way out the bottle but foams up really good when you start scrubbing the tyres.

I cover it though, none of this one squirt per wheel nonsense


----------



## atbalfour

Gtechniq Exo.... 

Maybe I was expecting too much... My wife's uncoated car with BSD beads and sheets water significantly better. And no, the coating is not clogged.. It wasn't amazing from wash 1 (using compatible Gtechniq products). I would say I got a bad batch, but I had the car re-coated again with no better results


----------



## AndyKay

Gtechniq G1 
Tried on 3 different cars, well prepped glass and it was no better than Rain X


----------



## AndyKay

CarPro Reload

I was either sent a duff bottle (placebo) or it really is just rubbish

Below pic: Left half Reload, right half Turtle Wax Hydrophobic Sealant (Seal n Shine)
Applied 6 weeks ago, only washed yesterday using ValetPro pH Neutral Snowfoam followed by CarPro Reset 1:1000,









Pre application I used CarPro Eraser


----------



## Fatboy40

AndyKay said:


> CarPro Reload
> 
> I was either sent a duff bottle (placebo) or it really is just rubbish...


I get better longevity than that with it, and I commute around 200 miles a week on single carriageway A roads, but nowhere close to their probable quoted longevity.

Did you buy it direct from CarPro? One thing I've learnt in my nerdy silicon reading is that it does have a finite shelf life.


----------



## AndyKay

Fatboy40 said:


> I get better longevity than that with it, and I commute around 200 miles a week on single carriageway A roads, but nowhere close to their probable quoted longevity.
> 
> Did you buy it direct from CarPro? One thing I've learnt in my nerdy silicon reading is that it does have a finite shelf life.


Bought direct. Delivered end of June this year


----------



## Fatboy40

AndyKay said:


> Bought direct. Delivered end of June this year


Personally I'd e-mail them directly about that as it's definitely not expected behaviour of the product.


----------



## ZTChris

AndyKay said:


> Gtechniq G1
> Tried on 3 different cars, well prepped glass and it was no better than Rain X


Last time I used G1 it was still going 18 months later!


----------



## Henry_b

Mer polish... 

Set like concrete and couldn't get it off!! 

Doesn't do 1/2 what it claims either!!


----------



## SKY

Bilberry wheel cleaner for me.


----------



## Cuffy

Seconded. Might as well have used Ribena

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RT1994

SKY said:


> Bilberry wheel cleaner for me.





Cuffy said:


> Seconded. Might as well have used Ribena
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


+1 for me too, can't wait to finish it! Worst wheel cleaner I've used.


----------



## atbalfour

ZTChris said:


> Last time I used G1 it was still going 18 months later!


Likewise. It is not the easiest to prep for, apply or remove but the durability is superb.


----------



## lijongtao

RT1994 said:


> +1 for me too, can't wait to finish it! Worst wheel cleaner I've used.


Me too. The car shampoo does a better job.


----------



## Webarno

Auto Finesse Lather. THE worst shampoo I've ever used.


----------



## brobbo

Webarno said:


> Auto Finesse Lather. THE worst shampoo I've ever used.


By far, i bought 5l of the stuff a few years ago, still got about 3l left find myself buying other shampoos than just using,its that disappointing


----------



## pxr5

I've come to the conclusion that the The Detail Guardz Dirt Lock is the worst thing I've used. I'm not convinced at all that it does more than a standard grit guard, but no matter what I've done to make it stay in the bottom of the bucket (bar gluing it in) it always floats to the top. So rather than being simply disappoiniting, it's annoying as hell too and makes detailing a car a pain.


----------



## NorthantsPete

SOft99 Fusso... what a load of junk

gets white crud in all the nooks and crannies, only just got rid of most f it, doesnt look nice on the paint, just all round poor yet its comign top in reviews??

these days, usability is the biggest advancement you dont wanna be pulling it out the cracks and taping every different type of trim

cant imagie detailing a ranger rover witht hese paste waxes, it would be a nightmare, theres about 40 different types of trim on it


----------



## Stoner

I couldn't get on with Britemax Metal polish - it had so little cut it was pointless. However, I liked the "Shine" product and had good results with that after applying Autosol to get the metal clean...


----------



## NorthantsPete

RT1994 said:


> +1 for me too, can't wait to finish it! Worst wheel cleaner I've used.


Same with carplan valet wheel cleaner.. i have 4 litres left, i may use for the patio and bbq..

id do better peeing on the wheels.


----------



## st33ly

NorthantsPete said:


> SOft99 Fusso... what a load of junk
> 
> gets white crud in all the nooks and crannies, only just got rid of most f it, doesnt look nice on the paint, just all round poor yet its comign top in reviews??
> 
> these days, usability is the biggest advancement you dont wanna be pulling it out the cracks and taping every different type of trim
> 
> cant imagie detailing a ranger rover witht hese paste waxes, it would be a nightmare, theres about 40 different types of trim on it


I would possible advise that if you have chunks you are applying to much. Damp pad every time you apply. A small amount goes a long way.


----------



## Downward

RT1994 said:


> +1 for me too, can't wait to finish it! Worst wheel cleaner I've used.


I'm using Bilberry on new car alloys so they are getting cleaned as much as possible so not too bad.
Also on my electric car which doesn't produce hardly any brake dust so it works for me.

For me Impicked up some Tac shineee wax. Used it a few times now.
Once on top of a months old Double speed wax, Once on a freshly machine polished finish and today on a new car finish which has just been polished.

It isn't easy to go on and remove and the results aren't amazing to the naked eye.

Much prefer the BH double speed wax, goes on and comes off easier and gives better protection.


----------



## Brian1612

Downward said:


> I'm using Bilberry on new car alloys so they are getting cleaned as much as possible so not too bad.
> 
> Also on my electric car which doesn't produce hardly any brake dust so it works for me.
> 
> For me Impicked up some Tac shineee wax. Used it a few times now.
> 
> Once on top of a months old Double speed wax, Once on a freshly machine polished finish and today on a new car finish which has just been polished.
> 
> It isn't easy to go on and remove and the results aren't amazing to the naked eye.
> 
> Much prefer the BH double speed wax, goes on and comes off easier and gives better protection.


How much are you using? I've got a bottle of it & it's as easy as any QD if used correctly.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug_B

Car Chem Super Suds shampoo - gets good reviews but I can't get anything close out of it! Poor suds, very little cleaning power (even tried using 50% more than instructions on the bottle).


----------



## neil b

Polish angel super sport wheel wax only last 2 weeks on a brand new set of alloys that was panel wiped before applying. Would I buy again hell no waste of my hard earned cash . Best stick to a proper wheel coating that lasts more than 2 weeks :thumb:.


----------



## mangove21

RT1994 said:


> +1 for me too, can't wait to finish it! Worst wheel cleaner I've used.


You're using it wrong then. Spray onto a dry wheel and leave it about a minute. Jet wash off and it's fantastic. Usually use it at 7:1 and 10:1 if they're not too dirty

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Downward

Brian1612 said:


> How much are you using? I've got a bottle of it & it's as easy as any QD if used correctly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Just a light dusting.
Compared to the blackfire spray sealant i'm using a lot less and it's a lot harder to remove


----------



## Brian1612

Downward said:


> Just a light dusting.
> 
> Compared to the blackfire spray sealant i'm using a lot less and it's a lot harder to remove


Try applying it to the MF, 2 sprays then spread over the panel before buffing with a 2nd towel. Should take seconds to apply to a half bonnet sized panel.

If you still have issues it could be that whatever is on the paint it doesn't play ball with.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## SystemClenz

pxr5 said:


> I've come to the conclusion that the The Detail Guardz Dirt Lock is the worst thing I've used. I'm not convinced at all that it does more than a standard grit guard, but no matter what I've done to make it stay in the bottom of the bucket (bar gluing it in) it always floats to the top. So rather than being simply disappoiniting, it's annoying as hell too and makes detailing a car a pain.


We've never found a way to stop ours floating! Even doubled up on the pads :wall:


----------



## Daniel Schipani

Hello Mate, I really do apologize that you've had a poor experience with the Dirt Lock. This was our first generation model and it had to fit in a snug bucket for it to lock in place properly. If the bucket was too large, it would float to the top over time, therefore you need a bucket with the correct size for it to work properly. We have made massive improvements and learned from our failures. The new Dirt Lock model has been out since February and solves any fitment issues. It now sinks like an anchor in the bucket and also self-adjusts the tension to fit perfectly inside pretty much any 3,4,5,6,7 or 8 gal round pail... no more fitment issues 

Video demo with new Dirt Lock - > 




Lastly, when you say there is no difference between a standard filter and the Dirt Lock, is not accurate at all. The Dirt Lock creates a high pressure underneath the filter and low pressure above with it's tapered venturi's. This allows debris to blast underneath the screen and cleaner water settles back above. There has been ton's of tests done and there simply is no comparison... the Dirt Lock works. Need more proof, check this out - >


----------



## atbalfour

neil b said:


> Polish angel super sport wheel wax only last 2 weeks on a brand new set of alloys that was panel wiped before applying. Would I buy again hell no waste of my hard earned cash . Best stick to a proper wheel coating that lasts more than 2 weeks :thumb:.


Hate to say it but you're doing something wrong. I'm on 2 months and running on uncoated alloys applied and maintained properly.


----------



## bluechimp

Daniel Schipani said:


> Hello Mate, I really do apologize that you've had a poor experience with the Dirt Lock. This was our first generation model and it had to fit in a snug bucket for it to lock in place properly. If the bucket was too large, it would float to the top over time, therefore you need a bucket with the correct size for it to work properly. We have made massive improvements and learned from our failures. The new Dirt Lock model has been out since February and solves any fitment issues. It now sinks like an anchor in the bucket and also self-adjusts the tension to fit perfectly inside pretty much any 3,4,5,6,7 or 8 gal round pail... no more fitment issues
> 
> Video demo with new Dirt Lock - > Dirt Lock Car Wash Bucket Filter New Features - The Detail Guardz Car Care - YouTube
> 
> Lastly, when you say there is no difference between a standard filter and the Dirt Lock, is not accurate at all. The Dirt Lock creates a high pressure underneath the filter and low pressure above with it's tapered venturi's. This allows debris to blast underneath the screen and cleaner water settles back above. There has been ton's of tests done and there simply is no comparison... the Dirt Lock works. Need more proof, check this out - > The Detail Guardz - Dirt Lock Car Wash Bucket Insert | A Deep Look At Bucket Filters REAL TESTING! - YouTube


So we all have to buy another one?


----------



## atbalfour

Save your money and buy one of the Cyclone ones. Designed right from the outset, incredibly effective and if you've a look at the independent reviews on YouTube they are proven to work.


----------



## ChristopherEP

pxr5 said:


> I've come to the conclusion that the The Detail Guardz Dirt Lock is the worst thing I've used. I'm not convinced at all that it does more than a standard grit guard, but no matter what I've done to make it stay in the bottom of the bucket (bar gluing it in) it always floats to the top. So rather than being simply disappoiniting, it's annoying as hell too and makes detailing a car a pain.


I bought two not along after they came out, I like the idea with how they work. Used them twice and they just floated to the top. I didn't want to be buying another two buckets so went back to the standard grit guards


----------



## Kyle 86

atbalfour said:


> Hate to say it but you're doing something wrong. I'm on 2 months and running on uncoated alloys applied and maintained properly.


I get it to last well. Only reason it would not work is if you constantly use wheel cleaner on it. I retopped it up yesterday. The gloss is epic

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Kyle 86 said:


> I get it to last well. Only reason it would not work is if you constantly use wheel cleaner on it. I retopped it up yesterday. The gloss is epic
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I occasionally use Korrosol and it doesn't degrade it much if at all.

Wouldn't be without it. Most wheel coatings are very unspectacular visually at the start, let alone after 5,000 miles. The focus is all about the barrier they create but if you've got black or anthracite metallic alloys there's a lot of gloss to be unlocked . A wipe with a QD will only be so useful, will barely last a journey let alone 3 months.


----------



## Brian1612

Cartect Ph Balanced Snow Foam. Utter crap & offered next to nothing over just a pressure wash rinse. Used at the recommended 1:10 dilution & followed up with autoglanz spritzer at the same dilution as a comparison.














































Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Schipani

bluechimp said:


> So we all have to buy another one?


Nope. If you have the original Dirt Lock model, bring it in to your local hardware store and test fit it. It still fit's most sizes, simply match the bucket up. The new model will help any future customers as it will fit much better and solve any issues going forward.


----------



## TGi

Car Gods tar remover, small bits of tar fine but anything bigger than a full stop nothing.


----------



## pxr5

Daniel Schipani said:


> Nope. If you have the original Dirt Lock model, bring it in to your local hardware store and test fit it. It still fit's most sizes, simply match the bucket up. The new model will help any future customers as it will fit much better and solve any issues going forward.


So now I have to buy a new bucket, erm no thanks.


----------



## davidcraggs

Another one for Bilberry wheel cleaner. People absolutely raved about it on here so I bought 5L - still got 4L left as it’s useless, even undiluted.

Also disappointed with Auto Finesse Citrus Power (used with a pump sprayer). Some times it seemed to work ok, other times barely did anything. At least I bought it before the price increased considerably.

Surprised about Reload - have had a couple of versions over the years and really liked the last version I had.


----------



## LeeH

I have just used up the last of an old bottle Bilberry, it was very effective. I certainly wouldn’t use it neat. 

Has the recipe changed? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## davidcraggs

I bought my Bilberry a long, long time ago - from Valet Pro.


----------



## LeeH

Think mine was the same. How odd. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kenan

controversially Car-Chem super Suds (1900:1)

Tried it several times even doubling the dilution ratio, I just can't get on with it. The foam transfer to the car is poor and I don't find it that slick.

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthantsPete

Car Lack 68 Complete
Not cheap, used a few times, really didnt do anything useful!


It LACK'd any use and sits in the garage in case the missus wants me to waste it on her TT


----------



## Nidge76

Kenan said:


> controversially Car-Chem super Suds (1900:1)
> 
> Tried it several times even doubling the dilution ratio, I just can't get on with it. The foam transfer to the car is poor and I don't find it that slick.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


I had 1900:1 before it was called super suds and thought it was very slick.

Not sure if they have changed the formula in the last couple of years as it often got rave reviews?

Sent from my moto e(6) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

Nidge76 said:


> last couple of years as it often got rave reviews?


Totally, one of the reasons I wanted to try it. Iv got 10+ shampoos ATM and it just didn't stand out in anyway. Mabye I'm just spoilt 

Iv also got their ceramic shampoo to tr

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Very surprised by the dislike of Super Suds..

It's a really solid shampoo. Not the absolute foamiest on the market, not the slickest but for the price when bought in the sale there are few that can beat it for value IMO.


----------



## SystemClenz

atbalfour said:


> Save your money and buy one of the Cyclone ones. Designed right from the outset, incredibly effective and if you've a look at the independent reviews on YouTube they are proven to work.


We've gone back to these :thumb:


----------



## Wilkoj66

Wowo's Tyre Restorer was pretty crap.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Adams ture shine. Crap.


----------



## TakDetails

Bilt Hamber Auto-Wash
Just didn’t enjoy using it, relegated for wheel duty now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthantsPete

TakDetails said:


> Bilt Hamber Auto-Wash
> Just didn't enjoy using it, relegated for wheel duty now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting... everyone says its so good, NXT wash to beat


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

Imprezaworks said:


> Adams ture shine. Crap.


 Nice but doesn't last mate imverpriced hyped up brand like chemical guys.


----------



## Deathstar

That pink Poorboy’s wheel sealant!


----------



## TakDetails

NorthantsPete said:


> Interesting... everyone says its so good, NXT wash to beat


Think I was expecting too much from it.
Didn't like that it's low suds and to me didn't feel that slick compared to others I've used.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

Wilkoj66 said:


> Wowo's Tyre Restorer was pretty crap.


Could be the tyre as I've had some mixed experiences with it. Was great on my Michelins & Vredsteins but hated my dads Goodyears. Would finish streaky & wouldn't bond to the tyres properly so didn't last.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## roscopervis

Brian1612 said:


> Could be the tyre as I've had some mixed experiences with it. Was great on my Michelins & Vredsteins but hated my dads Goodyears. Would finish streaky & wouldn't bond to the tyres properly so didn't last.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


I was going to say, it's really nice on my Michelins, though different brand tyres do react differently to the various tyre dressings. I wonder what the scientific reason for this is beyond different compounds.


----------



## m0bov

TAG Systems Snow Foam, very watery, not much foam. Have to use quite a bit.


----------

